# Diagramas internos de módulos Sanyo (STK)



## SKYFALL

Hola como estan, la idea fundamental de este tema es el tener conocimiento de la constitucion interna de este tipo de circuitos bien sea para repararlos o reproducirlos, paulatinamente iré publicando algunos esquemas para dejarlos a nuestra disposición.

Para comenzar con estos diagramas, aqui va uno que es muy pedido, tanto por su potencia, su desempeño y en algunos lugares su escases, el STK4048. Espero que les sea util a aquellos que requieren este módulo y ya no se les hace facil conseguirlo.

Saludos.


----------



## angel36

gracias por el aporte.... yo ando en busca del STK 419-130


----------



## SKYFALL

Podrias mejor buscar el esquema del equipo de sonido del cual sacaste el STK419-130, ahi apareceria la conexion del módulo y como parece ser que es un circuito poco comun seria bueno que lo diagramaras para una futura referencia.

Saludos.


----------



## angel36

tengo parte de la placa........el mayor problema es que tiene muchos componentes smd asociados y no tengo idea que pueden llegar a ser pero voy a tratar de hacerlo

el equipo es como este......


----------



## SKYFALL

Dame el dato del modelo y buscamos el diagrama esquematico del equipo


----------



## angel36

el del equipo.....

es un aiwa nsx-v900


----------



## SKYFALL

Hola angel encontre lo que buscabas, espero te sirva.
Es un extracto del manual de servicio en pdf, no lo pude subir todo porque estaba muy pesado,

Saludos.


----------



## angel36

buenisimo....muchas gracias.

voy a tratar de rehacer el pcb y recuperar el integrado.


----------



## SKYFALL

Ok angel36, me demore mucho pero valo la pena, tambien tengo la PCB si la necesitas. Ademas seria bueno si alguien en particular ha tenido algun problema con algun hibrido de estos, o si tienen algun diagrama interno para compartir, realmente es dificil conseguirlos completos porque la Sanyo solo deja el esquematico en cada pdf, a uno le toca recurrir al ingenio para poder saber de que manera se pueda aprovechar esa información y que sea efectiva.


----------



## angel36

ya que tocaste el tema del pcb..... andaría en esas placas genéricas que vienen para los stk...

o con alguno en especial.......

Otro usuario del foro me sugirió usar el pcb de la serie 491....


----------



## SKYFALL

deberias compararlo con el diagrama que te deje y con el diagrama que quieres utilizar para montarlo.


----------



## eleccortez

*SKYFALL , *lo probaste al circuito interno del stk 4048 ? Funciona ?


----------



## SKYFALL

Si la verdad lo ensamblé hace unos años y lo tenia guardado pues no lo necesité sino hasta ahora, tuve necesidad de hacer eso porque en una época estos integrados eran muy costosos y dificiles de conseguir, y lo bueno es que el rendimiento es igual, de pronto algo mejor porque la distancia entre cada transistor de potencia es mayor y no se va a concentrar la temperatura en un mismo sitio.

Saludos.


----------



## eleccortez

Gracias *SKYFALL * un aportazo. ¿Se le podría colocar otros transistores de salida con mas aguante como los tip 35 , y otros exitadores? .¿En tal caso habría que cambiar las resistencias de 200 y 150?


----------



## Diego German

Una pregunta *SKYFALL* , ¿Tu crees que un 2n3904 y 2n3906 te puedan servir como drives de corriente a los transistores de salida ?
Ten en cuenta que son 250mA los que manejar como máximo éstos, yo pienso que ahi deberían ir mejor una TIP31 Y TIP32  o TIP41  y TIP42  

Saludos...

PD: esta muy bueno el circuito excepto por lo que mencione antes


----------



## SKYFALL

Hola diego, claro que funcionan y es muy coherente tu duda, la verdad este STK tiene las mismas referencias de drivers que tiene un STK4182II, y para ese montaje yo utilice respectivamente 2N3904 y 2N3906. Se tomaron estos porque en la board original del STK utilizan como drivers transistores SMD, y la verdad son un poco menos potentes que el 2N3904 y el 2N3906, por ende que estos que yo propuse estarian más que justos para esta aplicación, la verdad si funcionan y el circuito que postie lo monte tal cual se indica en la diagramación.

Saludos!


----------



## fckland

Hablando de Roma.. justo necesitaba el diagrama de un STK, el STK4172 II Híbrido.. el tema es que no se si me lo vendieron falsificado o lo queme (porque al principio le mande un voltaje bastante mayor que con el que trabaja tranquilo)...
Si me lo pudieses brindar te lo agradecería muchiiisiimoo 
Saludos!


----------



## SKYFALL

eleccortez dijo:


> Gracias *SKYFALL *un aportazo. ¿Se le podría colocar otros transistores de salida con mas aguante como los tip 35 , y otros excitadores? .¿ En tal caso habría que cambiar las resistencias de 200 y 150?



Claro que funcionaria, pero no debes exceder el voltaje máximo.

Saludos.



fckland dijo:


> Hablando de Roma.. justo necesitaba el diagrama de un STK, el STK4172 II Híbrido.. el tema es que no se si me lo vendieron falsificado o lo queme (porque al principio le mande un voltaje bastante mayor que con el que trabaja tranquilo)...
> Si me lo pudieses brindar te lo agradecería muchiiisiimoo
> Saludos!



Ahi lo tienes, saludos.


----------



## angel36

Acá dejo un esquema de los componentes internos y externos del STK4048

Esta para revisar y pulir detalles....


----------



## SKYFALL

angel36 dijo:


> Acá dejo un esquema de los componentes internos y externos del STK4048
> 
> Esta para revisar y pulir detalles....



Debes revisar muy bien tu esquema, la verdad esta bien el querer simplificarlo todo en un solo circuito, pero tienes varios componentes con los valores alterados, por ejemplo en tu circuito R19 es de 200K, y en el circuito interno del STK4048 esa resistencia es de 200 ohm, el condensador ceramico conectado entre el pin 9 y 10 del STK es de 1000p, en tu esquema aparece de 100p?. 

Saludos y espero que lo corrigas para volverlo a revisar!  

La verdad hasta yo he tenido errores con el circuito, pero solo es uno, como bien se habran dada cuenta, el diagrama interno del STK4048 que deje en el mensaje 2 tiene un error pero no es de diseño sino en una referencia, los diodos de silicio que se utilizan en el circuito son 1N4148 y no 1N4048 como erradamente lo escribí, realmente estaba fascinado con el STK que hasta creí que los diodos se llamaban igual que el hibrido, pero es lo unico que hay que tener en cuenta, lo demas esta tal cual es.

Saludos amigos foristas, espero que les haya sido de gran utilidad.


----------



## eleccortez

*SKYFALL * te pido un gran favor, me podrías pasar el pcb del diagrama interno del stk 4048v
por que todavía no aprendi a usar un programa de diseño  , lo voy a armar por que no consigo un stk original. Gracias


----------



## SKYFALL

Voy a buscarlo y lo subo, no lo tengo a la mano porque hace tiempo lo utilicé aunque es muy sencillo de diseñar.


----------



## fckland

Gracias men, mira aca desarme mi STK 4172 II hibrido.. quisiera saber si es trucho u original..
y si es original.. como podria medir con un tester digital su funcionamiento?
Gracias igual.


----------



## SKYFALL

Hola fckland, ese integrado debe tener por lo menos unos 15 años de estar trabajando, y evidentemente es original, los STK truchos, como llaman ustedes alla o chiviados como les decimos aca, tienen un terminado bastante burdo y no dan el rendimiento que deberia tener, ademas las letras son muy borrosas y los ultimos que he visto vienen con unas letras por el lado del substrato en color verde viche, este las tiene en color negro y fueron muy pocos o por lo menos que yo haya visto los STK truchos que venian con todos los componentes, a escepción de los condensadores, fundidos sobre el mismo substrato. Para conocer hoy en dia un STK trucho lo más fijo es pulsarlos a ver cual se siente mas cojonudo, y compararlos entre si para ver detalles, pero debes tener certeza que lo estas comparando con uno que sabes de antemano es original, este es muy dificil de reparar por ser fundido sobre substrato pero si se llegasen a quemar los transistores de las salidas, los puedes reemplazar con externos. Si ese es el caso identificar los colectores es muy facil, son el gran cuadrado que parecen una placa de aliminio sobre donde estan montados los cristales de los transistores, en este STK hay 4 transistores de salida 2 por canal. Las bases y los emisores son muy facil de detectar, buscate un tester y lo pones para verificar diodos, medis entre los pines de cada transistor, CON CUIDADO porque a mas ligero movimiento involuntario que comprometa el transistor se podria desprender y se estropearia el transistor. Me parece que la configuracion de esos transistores mirandolos de frente es B-E, E-B, B-E, E-B y ya sabes que los colectores son el cuadrado que esta pegado directamente sobre el cobre del substrato.

Saludos.:estudiando:


----------



## angel36

el stk 4122  se puede poner en "puente".......


----------



## SKYFALL

angel36 dijo:


> el stk 4122  se puede poner en "puente".......



Claro que si, lo vas a montar?


----------



## eleccortez

encontre otro interno de stk .


----------



## ls2k

una pregunta ¿ si armo un circuito (en un pcb) igual al del esquema interno de un stk, pero utilizando transistores de uso general, funcionaría como amplificador si le añado los componentes externos que este necesitase? 

es decir, si armo el circuito yo, puedo emular un stk??


----------



## SKYFALL

ls2k dijo:


> una pregunta ¿ si armo un circuito (en un pcb) igual al del esquema interno de un stk, pero utilizando transistores de uso general, funcionaría como amplificador si le añado los componentes externos que este necesitase?
> 
> es decir, si armo el circuito yo, puedo emular un stk??



Claro que si, yo ya he emulado varios STK y trabajan a la perfeccion, inclusive puedes hacerles ciertas mejoras en las etapas de salida para que tenga un rendimiento superior.


----------



## ls2k

simplemente hermoso, lo emulare para enseñarle a los chicos del taller de electronica que dirijo en mi secundaria gracias ferchito!!


----------



## nahuelmus

chicos si alguien armo el stk4122 porfavor paseme el diagrama ! gracias


----------



## angel36

si te fijas en el datasheet....veras que tiene el esquema electrico y el pbc sugerido.....ademas en el foro hay mas info.....

es solo cuestion de buscar nada mas....

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/sanyo/STK4122II.pdf


saludos!


----------



## maximoss3500

estos modulos se pueden reparar??
yo hace tiempo recicle un stk441 de un quipo viejo toca disco, lo unico que no pude reciclar fue el trafo ya que mi padre lo vendio 
Hace unas semana queriendo inplementar este stk a un equipo de sonido que me regalaron porque no servia(segun jajaja) agarre la salida de auriculares y conecte hay la entrada de este stk pero al conectar el conectro a la placa pcb del equipo la conecte alreves al encender jodi algo que no se que no me volvio a funcionar el equipo, ok quite la coneccion y alimente el stk solo sin el equipo y me puse a escuchar musica usando un solo canal, pero como estan los cables de salida y entrada confusos, quise usar la otra salida y en ves de conectar la salida de mi pobre mp3 a la entrada lo conecte a la salida del amplificador jodiemdome el mp3 y al stk ya que este no volvio a funcionar como antes 
al alimentar al stk y ponerlo a funcionar este amplifica pero se le invirtio algo ya que la potencia se va por todos los agudos y en los medios y bajos no hace nada se escucha bajo pero le conecto un teweter y a poco volumen se escucha del carajo siendo el sonido atormentador.........
desde entonses no lo e usadomas ya que pienzo que sufrio algun daño
jajaj lamento aburirles con mi istoria jajajajaja pero que se va hacer
si se puede repara seria algo dificil no creen
saludos


----------



## DANIEL 38

Y esto? parece el STK4048XI.

http://www.eproje.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=561


----------



## alemayol

Hola colegas estoy estudiando muy detenidamente el circuito interno de los STK41xx ya que he armado muchísimos amplificadores con éste integrado y tiene muy lindas prestaciones y en el datasheet encontre el diagrama interno del STK41xx y pensé si entre todos podríamos ir tratando de armar un circuito equivalente a lo que tiene internamente el IC....

Lo se, es una especie de locura mia pero éste integrado tiene tan buenos bajos que puede sobrepasar un amplificador de buena marca.
Con éste tipo de STK hay un máximo de potencia de 50w+50w que sería el STK4192 y se alimenta con 35 Volts simétricos y tiene un máximo de 52 Volts simetricos que le pude sacar 75w máximo por canal   (pero se quema por temperatura) 

Mi primer idea fue que ya tenemos el diagrama interno pero no el valor de los componentes internos quizás entre todos los podemos averiguar. 

Mi segunda idea es tratar de hacer un circuito con la calidad de sonido de este precioso STK... 

PD: stk4131-42-62-72-82-92 llevan el mismo diagrama

Hola compañeros les quería preguntar a todos si el último diagrama que pasó daniel 38 es realmente el interno del stk4048xi? Muchas gracias.


----------



## angel36

alemayol dijo:


> Hola compañeros les queria preguntar a todos si el ultimo diagrama que paso daniel 38 es realmente el interno del stk4048xi? muchas gracias.




http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/sanyo/STK4048XI.pdf



saca tus propias conclusiones al parecer es así.-


----------



## mijac27

hola! alguien tiene el diagrama del STK4142II?


----------



## SKYFALL

mijac27 dijo:


> hola! alguien tiene el diagrama del STK4142II?



mijac busca en la primera pagina de este thread, alguien pregunto allí por el diagrama interno del STK4172II y este es pin a pin compatible con el que buscas, en ese mensaje esta el diagrama interno que necesitas.

Saludos.


----------



## mijac27

Gracias *SKYFALL*!
Si , me di cuenta de eso después!
Igual lo armé al circuito interno mas el circuito de aplicación del stk4142II en Multisim y me tira como 20 V en contínua a la salida, en el osciloscopio es una sola linea recta.
Me pareció raro, alguien lo probó?


----------



## santy47

Buenas gente del foro, resulta que me trajeron para arreglar un amplificador que tenía dos stk 1060 quemados, y fui a la casa de electrónica a comprar porque no tenía ninguno y me vendieron dos stk 1060II, resulta que cuando fui a comprarlo no llevé el quemado para compararlos y cuando llegue a mi taller me di cuenta que trae dos pines mas... agradeceria alguna ayuda ya que son caros...
Gracias!


----------



## acuariodj

Hola santy, mira yo trabaje con muchos stk, el que te dieron es un serie 2 del modelo que vos tenias, puede variar que tenga otras caracteristicas como muting o stand by, o proteccion de temperatura o alguna otra cualidad mas, te recomendaria que busques las hojas de datos tanto del 1060 como del 1060 II, si todavia te quedan dudas veo en que mas puedo ayudarte.

Un abrazo


----------



## santy47

gracias por contestar, el problema está en que trae 12 pines y el otro solo 10, el ampli es marca AKAI AM-A301


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

santy47 dijo:


> gracias por contestar, el problema está en que trae 12 pines y el otro solo 10, el ampli es marca AKAI AM-A301


Y lo que te están diciendo es que busques el datasheet y analices que es lo adicional que trae tu versión!!! :enfadado:


----------



## DOSMETROS

http://html.alldatasheet.com/html-pdf/89356/ETC/STK1060II/48/1/STK1060II.html

http://html.alldatasheet.com/html-pdf/89356/ETC/STK1060II/101/2/STK1060II.html


----------



## santy47

ok muchas gracias a todos por la ayuda!! al final, fui a la electrónica y me lo cambiaron por el stk 1060 y chau problema!


----------



## chaser

Hola a todos yo queria saber si alguien tiene la aplicacion de un stk-2038 ya lo eh buscado pero pues nada mas no. espero y si tengan algo que compartir de ese integrado gracias.


----------



## SKYFALL

chaser dijo:


> Hola a todos yo queria saber si alguien tiene la aplicacion de un stk-2038 ya lo eh buscado pero pues nada mas no. espero y si tengan algo que compartir de ese integrado gracias.



Toma una foto del integrado y mas o menos el tamaño de la fuente de alimentacion, si te queda facil desarmalo y miramos que podemos hacer.

Saludos.





			
				SKYFALL dijo:
			
		

> Toma una foto del integrado y mas o menos el tamaño de la fuente de alimentacion, si te queda facil desarmalo y miramos que podemos hacer.
> 
> Saludos.



Espero sea de utilidad,





			
				mijac27 dijo:
			
		

> hola ferchito!
> 
> Estuve muy ocupado en otras cosas, pero acá te dejo el pcb con la numeración que está en el  diagrama.
> 
> saludos!



 Muy bien mijac, voy a quemar el PCB y te cuento como te fue.

Saludos y quedó muy bien!.


----------



## mijac27

SKYFALL !

ya empecé a armar el circuito.
Hice unos retoques al pcb acá lo subo en pdf.

Que disipador colocar? tengo uno de un AMD Athlon no se si andará bien y la otra duda es cómo poner los TIP3055 en el disipador (mas allá del tornillo, jaja)?

SKYFALL! acá te paso la lista de componentes del STK4142II:

R1= 820
R2= 470
R3= 2,2K
R4= 2,2K
R6= 180
R7= 180
R8= 1K
R9= 7,5K
R10= 820
R11= 470
R12= 2,2K
R13= 2,2K
R15= 180
R16= 180

D1= 1N4148
D2= 1N4148
D3= 1N4148

C1= 100pf
C2= 100pf

TR1= 2N3904
TR2= 2N3904
TR3= 2N3904
TR4= 2N3906
TR5= 2N3904
TR6= 2N3904
TR7= TIP3055
TR8= 2N3906 
TR9= TIP3055
TR10= 2N3906
TR11= 2N3906
TR12= 2N3904
TR13= 2N3904
TR14= 2N3904
TR15= 2N3906
TR16= 2N3904
TR17= 2N3904
TR18= TIP3055
TR19= 2N3906
TR20= TIP3055





			
				SKYFALL dijo:
			
		

> jejeje! pero no lo tomes tan a pecho, parece ser que voy a tenerlo listo yo primero que tu y eso que aún no he empezado,
> 
> Ésto es lo más cierto que he visto hasta el momento, y cómo me gusta como suenan !
> Saludos.




Me parece que te voy a ganar! jajjajaja


----------



## fas0

buenas, les hago una consulta... al final pude solucionar el tema de la fuente y ya casi está, pero tengo una duda.

segun el datasheet del 4241 la fuente recomendada es 10.000uf por rama y un puente de diodos dba40C... calculo que es de 4A

la duda: teniendo en cuenta que  el trafo es de *35-0-35 6A*, ¿como se ve si la fuente la armo con 2 condensadores de 4700uF/63V por rama (4en total) y un puente de 10A? 

agradecería su opinión, saludos.


----------



## SKYFALL

Hola fas0 con ese filtraje quedara bien pero es un poco exagerado un puente de 10A, ponle uno un poco mas pequeno, de 6A esta bien.



Y con ese voltaje del transformador no excedes el limite maximo de tension admisible por el stk?



Ese nivel de tension esta perfecto para un stk 4221 II, pero no para uno tan pequeno, pienso que seria mejor un trafo de 22-0-22 V por 4A.


----------



## fas0

35+35 6A es mucho para stk 4241?

ese 4221 es 80+80w... el 4241 es 120+120w

te dejo el datasheet para que veas los voltajes maximos y recomendados.


----------



## SKYFALL

fas0 dijo:


> 35+35 6A es mucho para stk 4241?
> 
> ese 4221 es 80+80w... el 4241 es 120+120w
> 
> te dejo el datasheet para que veas los voltajes maximos y recomendados.



Ja! Perdona fas0 me equivoque, crei haber leido 4141. Asi como la tienes esta bien.


----------



## fas0

Gracias  SKYFALL , igual cuando termine la fuente voy a ver cuanto tengo de salida.. pero creo que estoy bien.

Saludos.


----------



## SKYFALL

mijac27 dijo:
			
		

> el pcb estaba pensado para ponerle unas borneras, pero si lo voy a dejar asi ya que la conexion la tengo que hacer con cables.



y ya hiciste el impreso mijac?





fas0 dijo:


> gracias Ferchito, igual cuando termine la fuente voy a ver cuanto tengo de salida.. pero creo que estoy bien.
> 
> saludos.



como te fue con la fuente fas0?


----------



## fas0

Que haces SKYFALL, el amplificador ya lo terminé, todavía me falta terminar de soldar componentes en la fuente.
Acá te dejo link de cómo va progresando... igual todavía no tengo armado el parlante, hay mucho camino todavía por recorrer jaja

Estoy en duda con la bobina, no se si será suficiente para los 3mH... yo lo hice como vi en otro post, 18 vueltas de 1.5mm.

Otra duda que tengo,¿se puede probar el amplificador sin parlantes?

_ Fotos de Amplificadores hechos en casa _

PD: ¿hiciste alguno?. Saludos.


----------



## SKYFALL

Te refieres al STK4241ll? No lo he armado solo reparado equipos que lo traen, lo mas parecido a ese integrado esta dentro de un equipo de sonido Phillips del año 97 que me acabo de regalar mi Papa y trae un STK4221ll, que suena barbaro.

Lo puedes ensayar con una carga fantasma de 8ohm y de una potencia mayor al amplificador que vas a ensayar.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

disculpen, quiero probar con el STK4048 pero tengo una duda:
-Todas las resistencias a cuantos Watts son?
-Todos los capacitores a que voltaje deberian ser?

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## SKYFALL

Mastodonte Man las resistencias son de 1/4W, excepto las de potencia que van a la salida que son de 5W, mejor usar condensadores de 63V, depende mucho de la tension a la que lo conectes pero creo que mejor de ese valor pues este amplificador se puede conectar a +/-50V, seria mejor incluso mas de 63V por seguridad.


----------



## edwars

Muy buenos los aportes.
si como estoy viendo yo creo que se le puede hacer igual al STK411-240E


----------



## SKYFALL

juisro dijo:
			
		

> Alguien tendria el diagrama interno del STK086 y el STK 4050V que me lo pueda pasar , por favor . Saludos



Para el STK4050V hay un diagrama del STK4048 en el mensaje 2 de este tema, tiene todos los valores internos y si lo comparas con el del STK4050V debería ser igual, aunque este tenga 2 transistores mas colocados en la parte superior del pre-exitador en lugar de R1 de 1k, estos pueden ser 2N3906, la resistencia extra colocada en el colector de TR4 (no esta en el diagrama del STK4048 pero aparece en el del STK4050V) puede ser de 100Ω.


----------



## juisro

Gracias edwars , no lo vi a ese , pero lo reviso y trato de sacar alguna idea . Saludos

Muchas gracias Ferchito por tu respuesta , lo habia visto que era similar pero no concordaba al 100% el diagrama por eso pense que no era el mismo,  pero no respuesta me da la solucion.
 El problema que tengo tres integrados STK 086 con los transistores de salida quemados, no son originales pero funcionaron por unos 3 o 4 minutos , los compre en diferentes casas de repuestos incluso los precios fueron diferentes , de 45 a 75 pesos . 
Los desarme y los tres vienen con los transistores limados y no consigo los STK originales , pense en cambiarle los transistores por algun remplazo , tendrian que funcionar  , pero no tengo la experiencia necesaria para saber por cuales cambiarlos , por eso buscaba el diagrama interno que indicara los valores . 
Solo encontre en san google ( como dijo angel36) pero dice tr nomas y nada mas . Alguien me podria dar una mano con este asunto . Se lo afradeceria . Saludos al foro . 

Y una ves mas Gracias Ferchito


----------



## edwars

Un saludo a SKYFALL por la excelente colaboración.
Ahora preguntó, ¿Se le puede hacer a todos los módulos, o sólo a algunos?
Preguntó porque hace algunos años compré 3 equipos Sony, para irlos reparando en los ratos libres y los domingos que estoy libre.


----------



## SKYFALL

No te podria contestar 100% preciso, pero creo que la unica forma en la cual no pudieramos construir un STK con componentes discretos, es si alguno en particular tuviese componentes criticos que no consiguieramos por separado.


----------



## edwars

Ok estare pendiente, y voy a ver que hago en el multisim...



Mirando en la red encontre este stk.


----------



## SKYFALL

edwars dijo:


> Ok estare pendiente, y voy a ver que hago en el multisim...
> 
> 
> 
> Mirando en la red encontre este stk.



Que necesitas de este integrado?


----------



## edwars

Un diagrama para ir armándolo poco a poco, otra cosa que veo dificil es la parte de los comparadores porque no tengo mucha experiencia con ellos.


----------



## SKYFALL

edwars dijo:


> Un diagrama para irlo armando poco a poco, otra cosa q veo dificil es la parte de los comparadores porque no tengo mucha experiencia con ellos.



Esa es la parte critica de este montaje, sumado a esto el encontrar unos Mosfet's discretos que se acomoden a lo requerido por la salida de este integrado.

Lo que yo hago normalmente es, conseguir un módulo de estos, por lo general consigo de los Koreanos que son de los que no son originales los que mejor trabajan y comienzo a identificar componentes, compararlos con los del diagrama suplido por el fabricante y le asigno a cada uno el valor que trae en el hibrido, en el caso de los transistores determino el tipo, conexion y polaridad para asignar una referencia que trabaje dentro de un rango de operacion segura.

Es posible que el comparador que venga en el STK sea uno integrado de montaje superficial.


----------



## edwars

bueno deja que revise uno que tengo en la casa y despues publico lo que vea dentro del integrado...


----------



## SKYFALL

edwars dijo:


> bueno deja que revise uno que tengo en la casa y despues publico lo que vea dentro del integrado...



Tomale fotos y procura subir una en la que se puedan distinguir con facilidad los valores de los componentes para tener mas o menos idea de como van.


----------



## edwars

Ok las fotos las tengo pero no se ven muy nítidas porque la cámara del E71 que tengo no da para mucho, el íntegrado que conseguí es un STK412-170...!


----------



## SKYFALL

Ese sirve es de la misma familia del que estas buscando.


----------



## edwars

Ok ahora cuando llegué a la casa me pongo a editar la imagen con los valores que tienen los transistores smd para ver sí la subo mañana, cuando tenga un descanso en el trabajo...!


----------



## edwars

http://s2.subirimagenes.com/fotos/previo/thump_7714989integrado.jpghttp://s2.subirimagenes.com/otros/previo/thump_7715035412150.jpg



buscando por fin conseguí el STK412-170, por lo menos está en inglés y se entiende mejor que el japonés....!


----------



## SKYFALL

Uyuyuy! Ese sí es un STK digno de copiar, tendría que ir al centro a conseguirlo para poderte ayudar, no se cuanto pueda valer pero debe ser muy util tener su diagrama a la mano.


----------



## edwars

Sí, es verdad hoy voy temprano a la casa a ver que hago porque viéndolo bien es tremendo amplificador...!


----------



## oswaldo10

Hola, saludos SKYFALL te escribo desde Medellín y el problema que tengo es con un amplificador FISHER BA-6000 la placa principal esta muy deteriorada y me gustaría volverla a hacer y uno de los  daños es uno de los transistores STK 0100-II y ud  escribió hace poco que se pueden repara por que eran hibridos, yo ya vi el esquemático, te mando una foto de la placa aunque no es la mía pero es la misma y el esquemático del amplificador para que me aconsejes si se puede armar o intento con otro menos complicado.
Gracias


----------



## Sergio Ricardo

SKYFALL dijo:
			
		

> Pues bien, para comenzar con estos diagramas, aqui va uno que es muy pedido, tanto por su potencia, su desempeño y en algunos lugares su escases, el STK4048. Espero que les sea util a aquellos que requieren este módulo y ya no se les hace facil conseguirlo.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola... estoy queriendo hacer el pcb interno del stk4048 y estoy viendo que la pata 11 se une con la 15 y en el integrado que desarmé no las veo unidas. tal vez vea mal... ahora si alguien hizo el pcb completo y lo quiere subir....yo agradecido pues de los link de donde se subieron no se pueden bajar.Gracias.


----------



## SKYFALL

Sergio Ricardo dijo:


> Hola... estoy queriendo hacer el pcb interno del stk4048 y estoy viendo que la pata 11 se une con la 15 y en el integrado que desarme no las veo unidas. tal vez vea mal... ahora si alguien hizo el pcb completo y lo quiere subir....yo agradecido pues de los link de donde se subieron no se pueden bajar.Gracias.



 esta raro, lo acabo de descargar, trata nuevamente porque tal vez no tengas el descompresor winrar en tu computador.

La vuelvo a dejar esta vez mas pequeña para que la puedas visualizar sin necesidad de descargarla.



D2 y D3 son 1N4148, fue un pequeño error que tuve durante la edición pero lo demas esta bien.

Mañana voy a buscar el STK 412-170 a ver con que me encuentro.

dejo ademas el diagrama interno sin los valores de los componentes para el STK0100II, es solo para que oswaldo se guie y pueda extraer los valores de los componentes del integrado.


----------



## marteam

Hola, le quería hacer dos consultas que no logro encontrar respuesta.
Respecto al integrado stk084, tengo un amplificador estereo que lleva 2 de estos alimentados con +-35v. 

1) hay alguna forma de hacerlos trabajar juntos para sacar un solo canal mono?
2) se pueden utilizar con carga de 4 ohms? q potencia daria? este dato no logro encontrarlo y no queda claro en la hoja de datos

mi idea es utilizar este amplificador para tocar el bajo y me queda un poco flaco de potencia.

saludos.


----------



## SKYFALL

Se puede colocar en puente, pero con una carga de 8 Ohm y una tension de alimentacion cercana a los 30V, no se puede con 4 Ohm porque el SOA de los transistores de salida quedaría en una zona critica al borde de la ruptura por exceso de temperatura.


----------



## Sergio Ricardo

Gracias SKYFALL...!! ya me pongo a hacer el pcb completo del stk4048V, a ver que sale. cuando lo pruebe les cuento. Saludo y gracias.


----------



## SKYFALL

Muy bien Sergio el compañero mijac ya hizo el pcb del STK de la serie 41XX II y le fue bien con las indicaciones que le di, espero que a ti tambien.


----------



## marteam

Ferchito dijo:


> Se puede colocar en puente, pero con una carga de 8 Ohm y una tension de alimentacion cercana a los 30V, no se puede con 4 Ohm porque el SOA de los transistores de salida quedaría en una zona critica al borde de la ruptura por exceso de temperatura.



Hola SKYFALL, gracias por responder.

me podrias indicar como sería la conexion en puente? hay que defasar las entradas o se puede hacer directamente?

saludos


----------



## SKYFALL

Hay que desfasarlas, tendría que ver como es la conexión (configuración) de cada módulo para indicarte con un diagrama como conectarlo, voy a ver que tengo y te muestro si lo puedes conectar.


----------



## Sergio Ricardo

SKYFALL dijo:


> Muy bien Sergio el compañero mijac ya hizo el pcb del STK de la serie 41XX II y le fue bien con las indicaciones que le di, espero que a ti tambien.


 
Hola SKYFALL….!!! Estoy terminando el PCB completo del STK4048V. y estoy midiendo en un stk que hice percha, la resistencia que alimenta al 2N3906 (TR4) y es de 32.8 ohms. No recuerdo en que posteo, vos o alguien, sugirió que podía ser de 100 ohms.
Te cierra ese valor 32.8 o pondrías 100 ohms??


----------



## SKYFALL

Hola Sergio, no se de cual resistencia me estas hablando en realidad, es una interna o externa al STK?

Dejo nuevamente el esquema para que lo veas y me indiques cual es.

Ver el archivo adjunto 73222





SKYFALL dijo:


> Para el STK4050V hay un diagrama del STK4048 en el mensaje 2 de este tema, tiene todos los valores internos y si lo comparas con el del STK4050V debería ser igual, aunque este tenga 2 transistores mas colocados en la parte superior del pre-excitador en lugar de R1 de 1k, estos pueden ser 2N3906, la resistencia extra colocada en el colector de TR4 (no esta en el diagrama del STK4048 pero aparece en el del STK4050V) puede ser de 100Ω.



Me parece que el 4048II y el 4048V son diferentes en ésta parte, el diagrama que esta aquí colocado es el del 4048II pero; si en el que tu ya viste tiene una resistencia de 32,8 Ohms, debería ír la misma.


----------



## Sergio Ricardo

SKYFALL dijo:


> Hola Sergio, no se de cual resistencia me estas hablando en realidad, es una interna o externa al STK?
> 
> Me parece que el 4048II y el 4048V son diferentes en ésta parte, el diagrama que esta aquí colocado es el del 4048II pero; si en el que tu ya viste tiene una resistencia de 32,8 Ohms, deberia ír la misma.



Hola…. Si exacto esa es la resistencia a la que me refería, voy a ver que valor parecido tengo… Una ves mas Gracias. Ni bien tenga todo funcionando y presentable lo subo.


----------



## edwars

Bueno Muchachos por cuestiones de trabajo no e hecho mucho con el STK 412-170 pero ahí le va un adelantó de lo que voy haciendo, corrijan sí ven algo mal...


----------



## SKYFALL

Has adelantado algo, voy a comparar y te comento como vas.

saludos.


----------



## edwars

SKYFALL dijo:


> Has adelantado algo, voy a comparar y te comento como vas.
> 
> saludos.



Gracias, estoy esperando terminar el pedido que tenemos en el taller de carpintería que estaríamos terminando entre el fin de semana al martes 10 de este mes, para poder entrarle de nuevo al proyecto, sólo tengo la curiosidad de algunos componentes que lleva y no aparecen en el diagrama, como algunos zener y los condensadores que no los puedo medir con precisión montados en el circuito...!

Bueno ahí nos escribimos...!


----------



## oswaldo10

Hola SKYFALL, saludos, te cuento estoy rearmando la placa de un Fisher BA-6000, estoy comprobando los componentes y entre ellos me encuentro éste condensador, ¿sabes por cual lo otro lo puedo reemplazar si uno de poliester o de cerámica ya que éste aguanta bastante temperatura pero ya se ve tostado, es el amarillo señalado con la flecha roja.
Gracias


----------



## pip

*H*ago una pregunta ignorante tengo un stk baje el *datasheet* pero no dice nada de las medidas de las patitas para hacer plantilla y el pcb alguien los tiene??? ni de donde empieza los pines o sea del 1 al 18 pero mirando el componente tiene un redondel en unos de sus pines de hay seria pin 1????

perdon por preguntar esta *tonterías* y 1 minuto de silencio para el blu ray muerto ....


----------



## SKYFALL

pip dijo:


> *H*ago una pregunta ignorante tengo un stk baje el *datasheet* pero no dice nada de las medidas de las patitas para hacer plantilla y el pcb alguien los tiene??? ni de donde empieza los pines o sea del 1 al 18 pero mirando el componente tiene un redondel en unos de sus pines de hay seria pin 1????
> 
> perdon por preguntar esta *tonterías* y 1 minuto de silencio para el blu ray muerto ....


 
No te preocupes no es una tontería, efectivamente el circulo grabado en el extremo inferior izquierdo esta senalando el pin 1 del integrado, al elaborar el PCB yo tomo una medida entre cada pin del integrado de 2,5 mm pues acostumbro a hacerlos manualmente, un poco antiguo pero asi me gusta mas.


----------



## pip

Hola gente , hago una pregunta, tengo un stk 4121 que lo saqué de un equipo roto, el tema es que el transformador se quemó, siguiendo éstos datos tendría que conseguir un transformador de 20v maximo 30v?

STK4121
*Ucc min -±20V
Ucc max-±30V*
Icc O -80mA
Iout max -2A
Pout max–15W
R Ом - 8
Частота  - 20HZ-20KHZ
Kg –0,4%
Au –32dB
Производитель - Sanyo
"


----------



## DOSMETROS

Nooooooo 

20 Vdc / √2 = 14 Vac o sea 14 + 14 Vac

30 Vdc / √2 = 21 Vac o sea 21 + 21 Vac


----------



## pip

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Nooooooo
> 
> 20 Vdc / √2 = 14 Vac o sea 14 + 14 Vac
> 
> 30 Vdc / √2 = 21 Vac o sea 21 + 21 Vac



hola mi amigo, me explicas la cuenta busque en google y no sale nada que es ese √2? 14 + 14 seria un trafo de +14, -14?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Estás confundiendo un transformador con una fuente DC (algunos de ven parecidos de afuera)

Transformador = entrega corriente alterna 

Fuente puede ser de altena (ac) o de contínua (dc) 

http://www.google.com.ar/#hl=es&scl...pw.r_qf.&fp=225421bc5342bb66&biw=1024&bih=595

Cuando la corriente alterna de un transformados la rectificás (con díodos) y la filtrás (con capacitor) el valor obtenido es superior en un 1, 4142 veces (√2)


----------



## SKYFALL

para ±20 vdc es un transformador de 14 0 14 vac y para ±30 vdc es un transformador de 21 0 21 vac, en el devanado secundario del transformador obtienes corriente alterna y al usar diodos y condensadores para rectificar y filtrar el voltaje (convertirlo en dc) la tension se aumenta en un factor de raiz de 2, siempre se debe tener esto en cuenta para calcular la tension del trasformador.


----------



## pip

bueno tenia otros stk490-310  con trafo y disipador pero no encuentro el diagrama nadie lo tiene ? el trafo es como el de los microhondas :S asi que deveser re groso ese stk :S


----------



## ehernio

Saludos........... amigos, tengo una duda estoy por armar el proyecto STK4048XI con componentes discretos, ya que cuento con todos los materiales del mismo, menos los 2SC5200 y 2SA1943 pero en cambio poseo los MJL3281A y  MJL1302A.

Se puede hacer el cambio?

Se notara alguna diferencia por el cambio?

Tengo la etapa de potencia con un trafo de +-70 voltios y 6 amperios, sera adecuado a este proyecto?

Porfis, solo soy un diletante en temas de Electronica pero me apaciona y frustra al mismo tiempo.


----------



## DISCOV

hace tiempo yo abrí un stk4152II para poder emularlo y lo logre ,solo me tomo 2 días en construirlo , lo estoy haciendo funcionar con + - 25 v con cuatro transistores 2n3055, y  suena bien.Lo he probado con 2  
parlantes lbt-lx6 de un sony , y el transformador que he usado es de un panasonic.


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Alguien sabe de un reemplazo para un STK 419-130???


----------



## el-rey-julien

lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> Alguien sabe de un reemplazo para un STK 419-130???



STK 419-90 creo,mejor verifica las hojas de datos,


----------



## SKYFALL

No julien el 419-130 existe, el problema esta es en conseguirlo pues parece ser que se construyo especificamente para un fabricante de equipos de sonido que en su momento fue aiwa, el companero angel36 tiene uno pero no me entere de si el lo diagramaria y si ademas este bueno y lo haya podido hacer trabajar.

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien

si ya se que existe,yo vi uno o dos en aiwa ,, supuesta-mente son idénticos ,salvo el echo de uno es de 130 wat y el otro de 90 wat
saludos ¡¡


----------



## juliangp

Hola gente les subo este amplificador de 150w @8 ohms con muy poca distorsión armónica (0.050/0.080%), es un circuito copiado del stk 4048 pero con mejores transistores, asi que con una tensión de +-70v tiene que tirar mas potencia de la que nombré. Les dejo el pcb y algunas imágenes para que detecten algún error ustedes que saben mas, saludos juliangp.


----------



## KraneoDunkel

Al fin encuentro un diseño en el multisim, estoy haciendo uno pero para 24 ohms, el problema es que en la simulaciones me salen muy baja potencia, igual en las que ya funcionan, voy a probar el tuyo, haber como me sale en la simulacion


----------



## juliangp

Pruebe tranquilo nomas jaja, decime si anda la versión final, si es que lo simulas , funca y haces el PCB, por sino podes abrirlo, te aviso que lo simule y en 24Ω tira 50w con una señal de entrada de 500mVp ajaja


----------



## KraneoDunkel

Que bueno que subiste el archivo, porque ya me habian pasado uno a a 100 que me daria como 34w, al igual recorde que me habian pasado uno a 150w, pero solo el pcb, y ahi me ando haciendo bolas en el multisim para simularlo, haber que tal me va


----------



## oswaldo10

hola saludos, en una pregunta que hice sobre un STK0100 II el amigo dosmetros me dijo que se podian abrir y reparar estos transistores. mi pregunta es se levanta en aluminio que esta detras alguien a destapado uno me podria indicar. gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Nooo , se levanta el plastico delantero


----------



## oswaldo10

ok gracias manos a la obra


----------



## juliangp

Hola espero poder sacarme una gran duda que tengo en la cabeza con lo que voy a decir ahora.
 Hace unos día, mas vale meses, ando con ganas de armarme un amplificador de muy bajo THD tirando a lo HIFI, entonces para no copiar los diseños ya probados queria probar algo nuevo, y vi el post que indica los diagramas internos de los stk (de algunos) y se me dio por copiar el del stk 4048II , lo simule y todo y me tiró la potencia especificada a un nivel de distorsión muy parecido al del datasheet, posteriormente veo el diagrama interno del stk 4048XI y veo que su nivel de distorsión es muy bajo (0.008% de THD) entonces me pongo a simularlo y me tiró exactamente eso, ya se que no hay diferencia entre 0.08% y 0.008% de THD, pero bueno es algo que quiero hacer.
Al final de hacer estas pruebas me surgieron muchas dudas:

Primero no podía usar los transistores indicados en el supuesto diagrama interno, al voltaje que yo quería (70+70vcc) , entonces tuve que cambiar los transistores por otros de mas VCE, entonces reemplacé los BC556B por 2n5401 y los BC546B por los 2n5551. Hasta ahí todo bien, el problema es que no encuentro reemplazos para los BD140 Y BD139 de un VCE mayor o igual a 140v .

Mi otra duda puede parecerles una enorme estupidez, ya que la mayoría de ustedes sabe mucho mas que yo, que por ahora soy un principiante, pero voy al grano, no se como se regula el bias en estos integrados (recuerden que estoy juntando el diagrama interno y externo para pasarlo a un pcb, con mejores transistores, y mejor disipación de calor), osea no se si poseen esta regulación de la corriente en reposo o como lo hacen y como vi que esto varia según la temperatura se me vino a la cabeza: claro si en el integrado todo tiene la misma temperatura al estar encapsulado pero en mi proyecto los transistores de salida solamente tomaran la misma temperatura al estar adosados al disipador, pero no asi los transistores de la etapa de pre-amplificación, espejos de corriente y exitadores de la etapa de salida. Y acá la duda, se descuadrará el bias por diferencia de temperatura entre estos componentes y provocará las consecuencias (distorsión por cruce, sobrecalentamiento, etc)??

También, no se si es un dato irrelevante, quiero nombrar que lo que quiero es fabricarme un equipo de música, 2.1 (el.1 corresponde a subwoofer alimentado por esto que estoy armando), que sea de alta fidelidad, y para usarlo con alta potencia para fiestas en mi casa y también para escuchar música tranquilamente y con alta fidelidad, espero pueda sacarme esas dudas, que están literalmente comiendome la cabeza, saludoss !!

Aquí les dejo la foto para que vean de que les hablaba al principio.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate aqui :


*https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/busqueda-parametrica-transistores-83086/*


*http://busquedaparametrica.com.ar/*


----------



## juliangp

Muchas gracias dosmetros, encontre el reemplazo para el BD140 que es el 2SA1013, y para el BD139 encontre el 2SC2383 que son un poco mas chicos en potencia, pero creo que me van a servir, ya me sacaste de esa duda solo me falta probar, y la otra duda necesito sacarmela por favor!! saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

El Bias se regula con R13 , que deberá ser un preset de 4k7 , te hago notar que en el primer diagrama esa resistencia es de 1870 Ohms , y en la reforma dice "180 Ohms"  , con 180 Ohms te va a quedar trabajando horrorosamente en clase B 

Bias : Se cortocircuita la entrada del amplificador y . . . 

- Se coloca un tester seteado en DCA , escala de 100 o 250 mA en serie con el colector de Q12 o Q13 (cualquiera de los dos) y se regula R13 para obtener unos 50 mA -"Peligro de muerte para el tester si cometés un error" 

- O se mide la tensión de R21 y R23 juntas , o sea de Emisor de Q12 a Emisor de Q14 , aplicando ley de Ohm , para 50 mA a través de (0,22 x 2) 0,44 Ohms = 22 milivolts , éste método es mas seguro para el tester pero menos preciso.

Podrias usar el segundo método y si todo está bien , optimizarlo con el primer método.

Se deja media hora funcionando y se retoca la calibración.

Q7 va en contacto térmico con el disipador de los de salida , Q10 y Q11 , no , si lo necesitan llevarán disipador aparte.

Saludos !


----------



## juliangp

Muchisimas gracias dometros sos un capo, estoy super agradecido con vos!!! saludoss y mas gracias


----------



## zombiesss

Yo estoy buscando los datasheet de estos 2 Stk, ya he buscado cientos de veces en google, pero al parecer se ha borrado toda la informacion:

STK496-270
STK496-070

Si alguien los tiene y me los puede pasar, se lo agradeceria.


----------



## juliangp

Se me presento otro problema, tengo un offset negativo de 9mv en la salida y al final el bias lo regule con el tester en serie y me quedo en 57ma, que creo que esta bien, saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

9 mV de Offset no es nada.

Probá un preset de 100 Ohms conectado entre los emisores de Q1 y Q16 , y el medio conectado al Colector de Q2 , a ver si corrige.

Saludos !


----------



## juliangp

Dejare sin importancia el offset entonces, por las dudas lo estoy simulando todo en el multisim, perdón si por alguna razón llegaste a interpretar como que ya lo tenia en práctica, conecté el preset entre los emisores de Q1 y Q16 y el medio a el colector de Q2, la corriente variaba pero al instante subía, entonces lo saqué y reemplacé el preset entre base y emisor de Q7 por una resistencia de 810 ohm y me dio 47.6mA, yo calculo que no lo pude regular bien con el preset porque el multisim deja variarlo en escala del 5% en cada paso y en la vida real calculo debe ser mucho mejor, correjime si me equivoque ya que recién empiezo en esto, saludos amigo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

juliangp dijo:


> yo calculo que no lo pude regular bien con el preset porque el multisim deja variarlo en escala del 5% en cada paso y en la vida real calculo debe ser mucho mejor.


 
Le das doble clic al preset y le configuras "incremento" al 1 % 

Saludos !


.


----------



## juliangp

Gracias DOSMETROS , son tonterias que uno no sabe, saludos.

(perdon no crei que esa palabra no podia ir)

Hola, resulta que tengo un proyecto en mente desde hace rato y es modificar los transistores de una diagrama interno del stk 4048ix para obtener mayor potencia a la salida, poder alimentarlo con mas voltaje y tener poca distorsión, bueno, simulando en multisim el circuito aparenta dar 400w ya modifique todos los transistores excepto el de Bias que no debe soportar gran tensión, ahora mi duda es, debo cambiar la red zobel original propuesta por el datasheet del integrado? tendré que cambiar los drivers por otros de mayor potencia y poner resistencias en las bases de los transistores de potencia al ser mas cantidad? ya que de 4 pasaron a 8 (4 por rama), para que vean de que hablo les mostrare el esquema del multisim y el archivo para que pueda abrir la simulación, saludos espero su ayuda, ya que quiero finalizar el proyecto


----------



## pedro yamarte

Hola a todos los foristas les agradeseria algun comentario de antemano si tienen alguna informacion al respecto del  los integrados stk 412-170 y el stk 412-750 ya que no consigo el dataship del 412-750 no puedo hacer comparaciones al respecto, les cuento que fui a comprar el 412-170 y me dijeron que ya esta descontinuado que en su defecto viene el 412-750 no lo quise comprar hasta estar seguro de ello estuve viendo en esta pagina http://www.depaginas.com.ar/precosde_Circuito_Integrado_Stk.htm y dice que es igual alguien habra hecho esta prueba?


----------



## el-rey-julien

son iguales http://soplacas.tv/products/stk-412%2d150-=-stk-412%2d750-original.html
el stk 412-170 fue discontinuado y lo reemplaza el  stk 412-750 según el fabricante y si el fabricante lo dice debe ser verdad


----------



## pedro yamarte

Gracias Rey-julien por informarme de esa pagina ya con eso me aclarastes todas mis dudas pero hay que aclarar algo segun la pagina el reemplazo del stk 412-170 es el stk 412- 770-e el 412-150 aguanta hasta 6 ohmios y el 170 hasta los 4 ohmios...gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien

fijate que deje un adjunto en ese documento dice que es reemplazo,
solo ve la hoja de datos del 412-750


----------



## juliangp

El amplificador de este post, no lo arme y no lo armaria, porque no tiene como regular el bias, en cambio si realice uno de 400w a base del stk 4048xi que tiene muy poca distorsion (0.008% de thd), miralo a ver que te parece, lo estoy armando pero me faltan componentes

El diseño se encuentra bastante a la derecha de la hoja de trabajo _*! Hay que buscar ¡*_


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate que si reemplazás R5 por un preset de 5k ya podés regularle el Bias 



Ver el archivo adjunto 79772


----------



## juliangp

Si, ya lo sabia, pero tendria que rediseñar el pcb, porque algun transistor tiene que estar en contacto con el disipador


----------



## DOSMETROS

Q3 va contra el disipador


----------



## SKYFALL

Seria posible que los desmontes y retires la proteccion plastica, para fotografiarle con macro en el modo de enfoque de tu camara digital?

Es una buena forma de saber a cual se asemeja mas.


----------



## Lamas

Buen dia a todos:  Tengo 30 modulos STK4172II dañados que alguien me proporciono.  la idea es utilizarlos con transistores externos, tal como se ha comentado en el foro.  Alguien podria subir fotos de como queda el trabajo de adaptacion de los transistores al disipador.  Le construyen un pcb o es cableado?

gracias


----------



## zombiesss

Fernando Arias dijo:


> Seria posible que los desmontes y retires la proteccion plastica, para fotografiarle con macro en el modo de enfoque de tu camara digital?
> 
> Es una buena forma de saber a cual se asemeja mas.




¿De que manera puedo retirar la proteccion plastica sin dañarla mucho? ¿con calor?


----------



## Fogonazo

zombiesss dijo:


> ¿De que manera puedo retirar la proteccion plastica sin dañarla mucho? ¿con calor?



*Nop*, esa es una mala opción, no recuerdo donde pero existe (En el Foro) una descripción sobre retirar la cubierta de la caja contenedora.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo calenté un poco el aluminio y otro poco el plástico arriba de la hornalla .y salió haciéndole palanca con un destornilladorcito relojero


----------



## SKYFALL

Es mejor solo hacerle palanca de frente con destornillador delgado hasta que se despeguen, nada de calor puede estropear los transistores dentro del empaque.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Dije calentar un poco , no incinerar 

Porque tiene un pegamento que entibiando el STK se despega mucho más facil


----------



## SKYFALL

Lamas dijo:


> Buen dia a todos:  Tengo 30 modulos STK4172II dañados que alguien me proporciono.  la idea es utilizarlos con transistores externos, tal como se ha comentado en el foro.  Alguien podria subir fotos de como queda el trabajo de adaptacion de los transistores al disipador.  Le construyen un pcb o es cableado?
> 
> gracias



En las primeras paginas del tema esta lo que buscas, o mira mi galeria de imagenes.


----------



## Lamas

SKYFALL:  vi tu galería.  Justo eso era lo que buscaba. Hare algo similar.  Encontré también que aparte de los transistores de potencia, se han dañado unas resistencias y unos transistores driver (distintas fallas en varios de los que ya destape).

saludos


----------



## SKYFALL

Lamas dijo:


> Fernando:  vi tu galería.  Justo eso era lo que buscaba. Hare algo similar.  Encontré también que aparte de los transistores de potencia, se han dañado unas resistencias y unos transistores driver (distintas fallas en varios de los que ya destape).
> 
> saludos



Que bien, todo eso se puede reparar, avisas para cualquier duda.


----------



## AGOSTINO24

Un saludo a todos desde venezuela, me uno al grupo ya que tengo un amplificador fisher ba6000 el cual esta fallando, me explico, el ampli enciende pero el relay no se activa al parecer no le esta llegando corriente, el relay esta bueno ya que lo saque y lo probe , cuando abri el ampli note que habian dos transistores sospechosos y los reemplace, los originales eran D758 y como no habia ese mismo le coloque el reemplazo que es el sc1447, pero aun sigue la falla, alguien tiene alguna idea que me pueda dar para dar con la falla ?  saludos quedo en la espera de sus atentas respuestas


----------



## DOSMETROS

AGOSTINO24 dijo:


> Un saludo a todos desde venezuela, me uno al grupo ya que tengo un amplificador fisher ba6000 el cual esta fallando, me explico, el ampli enciende pero el relay no se activa al parecer no le esta llegando corriente, el relay esta bueno ya que lo saque y lo probe , cuando abri el ampli note que habian dos transistores sospechosos y los reemplace, los originales eran D758 y como no habia ese mismo le coloque el reemplazo que es el sc1447, pero aun sigue la falla, alguien tiene alguna idea que me pueda dar para dar con la falla ? saludos quedo en la espera de sus atentas respuestas


 
¿ Ese amplificador lleva integrados de salida STK dentro ?


----------



## AGOSTINO24

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Ese amplificador lleva integrados de salida STK dentro ?




Es correcto amigo DOSMETROS, trae dos integrados STK, aqui adjunto algunas fotos para que lo vean


----------



## SKYFALL

No hay manera de que enganches manualmente el rele dentro del amplificador a ver si funciona? Si no estoy mal este rele conecta los parlantes luego de temporizar el plop del amplificador durante el encendido es asi?


----------



## AGOSTINO24

SKYFALL dijo:


> No hay manera de que enganches manualmente el rele dentro del amplificador a ver si funciona? Si no estoy mal este rele conecta los parlantes luego de temporizar el plop del amplificador durante el encendido es asi?



Es correcto amigo,este es el rele que se escucha cuando se enciende el equipo,es el tipico click que se oye tambien en los equipos de sonido,al parecer no le esta llegando corriente al rele para que se active,no se si probando de la manera que me indicas pueda haber algun daño mayor,


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si el relé está protegiendo por continua en parlantes , deberías estar atento


----------



## AGOSTINO24

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si el relé está protegiendo por continua en parlantes , deberías estar atento



Disculpa dosmetros pero podrias explicarte mejor? Tengo entendido que estos rele son un sistema de proteccion de los parlantes por si hay algun exceso de volumen y asi evitar que los parlantes se quemen,si no es asi por favor corrijanme,y estuve revisando las especificaciones del rele y dice 24v 650 ohm.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Claro , el relé puede cumplir 3 misiones :

Primera : retarde en la conección para evitar el plop
Segunda : protección de parlantes si aparece contínua 
Tercera : protección por demasiada corriente-potencia

Tenés que fijarte que no haya DC en las salidas que irán a parlantes !


----------



## AGOSTINO24

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ok voy a probar midiendo en las salidas de los parlantes a ver si hay algun voltaje,aunque lo dudo ya que si el rele no se activa no funciona la etapa de audio,por cierto se me olvido comentar que los dos transistores que cambie se calientan mucho,


----------



## DOSMETROS

No no , si el relé no pega , no vas a medir nada , tenés que medir *antes* del relé


----------



## AGOSTINO24

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No no , si el relé no pega , no vas a medir nada , tenés que medir *antes* del relé



Exacto,tienes razon,ya medi justo donde deberia llegar corriente al rele y no hay nada esta en cero, tambien me puse a revisar las resistencias y me tope con dos resistencia de 4.7 ohm creo que son de 2w porque son las gruesas, y en midiendolas en la escala de 200ohm estas me marcan 05.3 y 05.4 por ahi va la cosa , no se si estaria mal esa medicion,midiendoles continuidad,dan continuidad.


----------



## Fogonazo

AGOSTINO24 dijo:


> Exacto,tienes razon,ya medi justo donde deberia llegar corriente al rele y no hay nada esta en cero, tambien me puse a revisar las resistencias y me tope con dos resistencia de 4.7 ohm creo que son de 2w porque son las gruesas, y en midiendolas en la escala de 200ohm estas me marcan 05.3 y 05.4 por ahi va la cosa , no se si estaria mal esa medicion,midiendoles continuidad,dan continuidad.



Mediste correctamente, la diferencia entre el valor indicado y el medido seguramente es error del multímetro o mal contacto entre las puntas de prueba y las patas de la resistencia.

También posiblemente las resistencias sean de *0,470Ω *


----------



## AGOSTINO24

Fogonazo dijo:


> Mediste correctamente, la diferencia entre el valor indicado y el medido seguramente es error del multímetro o mal contacto entre las puntas de prueba y las patas de la resistencia.
> 
> También posiblemente las resistencias sean de *0,470 *



Al parecer fue una mal contacto entre las puntas ya que saque las puntas y coloque la resistencia directamente en el ester y si marco 4.7,en pocas palabras estan buenas, ahora bien,sigo en las mismas,no llega corriente al rele que hace funcionar la placa de audio  alguna idea?


----------



## oswaldo10

aca esta el esquematico yo tengo ese mismo amplificador y estor reaciendo la placa y tratando de reparar la salida. imagenes del relay. no me dejo adjuntar el esquematico pero en este enlace esta buscalo


----------



## AGOSTINO24

oswaldo10 dijo:


> aca esta el esquematico yo tengo ese mismo amplificador y estor reaciendo la placa y tratando de reparar la salida. imagenes del relay. no me dejo adjuntar el esquematico pero en este enlace esta buscalo



Disculpa amigo oswaldo pero donde esta el enlace? Solo veo las fotos,mas no el enlace del esquematico,otra pregunta,est foto de la placa es la que tu estas rehaciendo? O es la original dell equipo? Que falla presenta el tuyo? Quizas son las mismas fallas?


----------



## oswaldo10

el esquematico esta en la pagina 8, cita 152 ahi este en formato pdf lo descargas y es de mucha ayuda. esa es la que estuy reaciendo ya que la original presentaba muchas fracturas en la boar y el otro problema es una de las salidas que esta quemada el stk 0100 II 
aca en colombia no se consiguen y por ebay salen muy caros alguien del foro me dijo que tienen arreglo pero la destapada me esta dando muy duro


----------



## AGOSTINO24

oswaldo10 dijo:


> el esquematico esta en la pagina 8, cita 152 ahi este en formato pdf lo descargas y es de mucha ayuda. esa es la que estuy reaciendo ya que la original presentaba muchas fracturas en la boar y el otro problema es una de las salidas que esta quemada el stk 0100 II
> aca en colombia no se consiguen y por ebay salen muy caros alguien del foro me dijo que tienen arreglo pero la destapada me esta dando muy duro



te esta quedando muy bien el trabajonn de rehacer la placa, si quieres te vendo mi ampli jejejej y te lo envio por mrw o por dhl y asi lo aprovechas tu porque creo que esta falla voy a pasar un tiempito dando con la solucion


----------



## SKYFALL

oswaldo10 dijo:


> el esquematico esta en la pagina 8, cita 152 ahi este en formato pdf lo descargas y es de mucha ayuda. esa es la que estuy reaciendo ya que la original presentaba muchas fracturas en la boar y el otro problema es una de las salidas que esta quemada el stk 0100 II
> aca en colombia no se consiguen y por ebay salen muy caros alguien del foro me dijo que tienen arreglo pero la destapada me esta dando muy duro



Bueno, es un tanto complicado esos modulos estan BIEN pegados, calienta un poco con ayuda del cautin los bordes del aluminio para ablandar el epoxico que adhiere el integrado a la tapa plastica.


----------



## CARLOS HERNANDEZ

muy buenas noches amigos foreros perdonen la molestia ustedes han visto en algun momento los stk410-000 y el stk411-200 quisiera informacion de estos integrados  perdonen la molestia


----------



## oswaldo10

Ya destapé el módulo STK 0100II, aquí imágenes, noté que uno de las alambres está cortado y en la punta está negro como si hubiera tenido un corto. Una pregunta, estos módulos traen los circuitos en esas cuatro pastillas cuadradas de aluminio selladas? Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

_*Esas cuatro pastillas cuadradas de aluminio selladas*_ son los transistores de salida (Potencia) muy posiblemente dañados y/o en corto.
Trata de medirlos, se miden igual que cualquier transistor y en caso de estar dañados habrá que ver de hacer un "Injerto / Reemplazo"

Ver el archivo adjunto 89051​


----------



## SKYFALL

Revisa el transistor que tiene el pin abierto, en caso de estar bien trata de reeacoplarlo, en la foto 3 hay un componente fotoimpreso que parece estar quemado y debes reemplazarlo.


----------



## Nibitor

Hola, tengo un 402-120 malogrado y lo abri, marca en corto los cuatro transistores de salida, y un transistor que va a la pata 15 tambien esta quemado, se podrá arreglar parece que todo lo demás anda bien, podre reemplazarlos con otros transistores y cuales serian? saludos

Adjunto foto del STK y el datashet,

Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Los de salida (TR7 - TR8 - TR9 - TR10) podrian ir TIP122 TIP127 , aunque yo armaría los darlington con TIP35 y TIP36 + BD139 y BD140 (o TIP41 - TIP42).

Para TR15 pondria BC548 o BC639

Saludos !


----------



## SKYFALL

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los de salida (TR7 - TR8 - TR9 - TR10) podrian ir TIP122 TIP127 , aunque yo armaría los darlington con TIP35 y TIP36 + BD139 y BD140 (o TIP41 - TIP42).
> 
> Para TR15 pondria BC548 o BC639



En mi caso optaria por la opcion que deja dosmetros sobre construir los darlingtons, lo extraño es que a simple vista no se ven tan dañados los transistores como en realidad si lo estan, si deseas puedes hacer pequeños orificios en la tapa plastica del STK para sacar los cables que conectarian los transistores externos o de otra forma si los tornillos de sujecion del STK no son el unico ajuste mecanico que este tiene y ademas esta la PCB, dejalo sin la tapa y acomoda directamente con cables los transistores que vayas a montar.


----------



## Nibitor

Gracias DOSMETROS lo probaré, otra duda más, alguien armo el circuito que esta en el post numero dos? funciona realmente? Para ir a comprar los componentes y si alguien tendria un PCB seria excelente, sino importa. Tengo una Fuente de +41 0 -41

Tengo todo el PCB y la fuente del 402-120S voy a reemplazar los transistores como me indico DOSMETROS pero quisiera armar otro amplificador, se podra realizar un diagrama del 402-120S con los mismos componente internos, este ampli sonaba enrealidad excelente y por un error en conecte el voltage al reves.

Un saludo.



Hola Fernando, a mi tambien me parece extraño, te cuento que la falla se presento cuando conecte la fuente al revés, hay continuidad en las patas de V+ y de salida, medi los transistores y marcan 5 Ohms, probare sacando unos cablesitos del stk, 

saludos.


----------



## SKYFALL

Nibitor dijo:


> Alguien armo el circuito que esta en el post numero dos? funciona realmente? Para ir a comprar los componentes.



Yo lo arme, en realidad funciona ten cuidado con los transistores drivers en algunos casos es necesario poner unos que puedan tolerar mas voltage y entregar algo mas de potencia.



Nibitor dijo:


> Hola Fernando, a mi tambien me parece extraño, te cuento que la falla se presento cuando conecte la fuente al revés,



pss: Pobre circuito, debio sufrir mucho antes de morir.



Antes de conectar nuevos transistores al STK, debes desconectar por completo aquellos que se dañaron, o volveras a dañar los que conectes nuevos.


----------



## Nibitor

Hola, estaba leyendo los post y me doy cuenta que el  4048II funciona con una carga de 8 Ohm y mis parlantes son de 6 Ohm, (buu) voy a intentar sacar el diagrama del 402-120S en cuanto tenga un avance lo publico para que lo revisen.

Un saludo


----------



## SKYFALL

Con 6 Ohm puede trabajar, no hay problema solo no lo alimentes a mas de +/- 50 VDC, pero intenta sacar el esquema de tu STK


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo he visto STK , que los transistores de salida vistos con lupa de relojero estaban perfectos , pero en corto


----------



## Nibitor

Hola, es decir compro 4 TIP 127 y los reemplazo, saludos


----------



## SKYFALL

Nibitor dijo:


> Hola, es decir compro 4 TIP 127 y los reemplazo, saludos



 debes ver primero el diagrama interno del STK para saber que va y que no va:



Este amplificador es capaz de entregar 120W RMS en una carga de 6 Ohm es mejor que construyas los Darlingtons tal como dijo DOSMETROS es algo mucho mas seguro, fijate que van dos Darlingtons NPN en la parte superior y dos Darlingtons PNP en la parte inferior mucho ojo con eso, entonces van dos TIP122 y dos TIP127


----------



## juliangp

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Ese me parecía el que es el problema, y la idea de Sanyo de usar un darlington en el multiplicador Vbe me parece como muy tonto . Hay que volar ese darlington de ahí, poner un bipolar "normal" y tocar las resistencias R4 y R5 para que multiplique x 3, y mejor es meter un trimpot para ajustarlo a gusto y placer...





> Note: It is imperative that Q5 (the bias servo transistor) is mounted on the heatsink, in excellent thermal contact. This is because, unlike most of my other designs, this amp uses conventional Darlington output configuration. It is necessary to use a Darlington arrangement (or a low power Darlington transistor as shown) for Q5 to ensure that the bias remains at a safe value with temperature. This is left to the constructor, because as noted I will not provide technical assistance for this design. There is probably good cause to model and test this aspect of the design very carefully, because it is so important. The arrangement as shown will reduce quiescent current at elevated temperatures. For example, if total Iq at 24°C is 165mA, this will fall to ~40mA at 70°C. This is probably fine, because there is some delay between the a power 'surge' and the output transistors transferring their heat to the bias servo via the heatsink.



http://sound.westhost.com/project117.htm


----------



## SKYFALL

Hola juliangp, muy buena la informacion que dejaste acerca del transistor darlington para el ajuste del bias; pero debo decir algo que tu tambien debes saber: cada uno de nosotros tenemos nuestras propias opiniones en cuanto al diseño y operacion de algun dispositivo electronico en general y de igual manera, debemos respetar las opiniones y apreciaciones de los demas, no olvides que este es un foro técnico.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juliangp dijo:


> ** Note: * It is imperative that Q5 (the bias servo transistor) is  mounted on the heatsink, in excellent thermal contact. This is because,  unlike most of my other designs, this amp uses conventional Darlington  output configuration. *It is necessary to use a Darlington arrangement  (or a low power Darlington transistor as shown) for Q5 to ensure that  the bias remains at a safe value with temperature. *This is left to the  constructor, because as noted I will not provide technical assistance  for this design. There is probably good cause to model and test this  aspect of the design very carefully, because it is so important. The  arrangement as shown will _reduce_ quiescent current at elevated  temperatures. For example, if total Iq at 24°C is 165mA, this will fall  to ~40mA at 70°C. *This is probably fine, because there is some delay  between the a power 'surge' and the output transistors transferring  their heat to the bias servo via the heatsink.*


Entendés lo que hace y como lo hace ese Darlington en el multiplicador Vbe????


----------



## oswaldo10

aca estan algunas fotos del STK0100II que intento reparar pero la verdad como chequeo los trancistores de potencia de estos hibridos si me pueden colaborar gracias


----------



## SKYFALL

Bien oswaldo10 debes colocar el multimetro en la escala para medir diodos y no vas a colocar las puntas directamente sobre los terminales de los transistores pues los puedes dañar, te apoyas en la pista mas cercana que tienen conectadas con las terminales y simplemente los verificas igual que como lo harias con cualquier transistor.


----------



## juliangp

ezavalla dijo:


> Entendés lo que hace y como lo hace ese Darlington en el multiplicador Vbe????



no mucho pero si lo dice rod creo que lo debería hacer, o te lo dije para hacerme el banana ni nada porque veo que entrás en esa pág. y basaste tu preamplificador análogo en proyectos de el, solo te decía. Vos que sabes decime eza. sludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Mirá Julian, lo que hace el multiplicadir Vbe es tomar la tensión base-emisor (Vbe) del transistorcito ese (el que es un darlington en el circuito y que podría no serlo) y ponerla como tensión colector-emisor del mismo transistor solo que multiplicada por un valor dado de por la relación entre las resistencias que tiene en la C-B y B-E. Cuando vos movés el preset de ajuste del bias lo que hace el circuito es cambiar el valor del "multiplicador" y lograr una Vce mas o grande o mas chica y con eso lograr que circule mas o menos corriente por los transistores de salida.
Lo importante de esto es que si pegás ese transistorcito al disipador de los transistores de salida lo que pasa es que la tensión Vbe sufre los efectos de la temperatura del disipador y baja en 2 mV/ºC a medida que la temperatura sube. Por eso se usa para evitar que los transistores de potencia se embalen cuando están muy calientes, ya que al bajar Vbe baja también la corriente de BIAS, y sube cuando se enfrían... se entiende?????
Bueno, si metés un transistor común (Vbe=0.6V) tenes que multiplicar  por 6 (en ese circuito) para compensar las 6 junturas de los darlington de salida, mientras que si usás un darlington ahí (Vbe=1.2V) solo tenés que multiplicar por 3, con la diferencia que en el darlington tenés 2 junturas B-E en serie y en vez de variar -2mV/ºC ahora varía -4mV/ºC.. vamos bien hasta ahí?????


----------



## juliangp

Si entiendo eza, pero en parte perdona si puse ese comentario como para venir y hacerme el que corrijo a uno que sabe mas que yo, la intención no fue esa, sino que cuando encontré la info. se me vino a la mente tu comentario en este hilo. Con respecto a lo que me repondiste, básicamente el multiplicador vbe lo que hace es "separar" las bases con su caída de tensión (como  para que pase una corriente por las resistencias de salida y así evitar que falten esos 0.6 o 0.7v que se necesita en base para que un transistor bjt comience a conducir,) osea seria como un diodo con caída de voltaje ajustable? Despues al estar este transistor con el disipador y aumentar su temperatura por causas externas (embalamiento en etapa de salida) este disminuye su índice de conducción haciendo que las bases de los finales queden mas "unidas" como seria en un clase b pero no se transforma en esto a causa del menor índice de conducción de los de salida, entonces la polarización en reposo se mantendría y no se quemarían los de salida manteniendo la clase ab, no?
Lo que no me quedo claro es lo de cuantas veces tengo que multiplicar, osea como 6 junturas darlington? porque yo veo 4 o se suma alguna otra cosa?, despues un darlington en este caso seria como 2 diodos en serie no? perdoná por usar este idioma poco técnico, pero es así como trato de demostrar la manera en la que entiendo las cosas (obviamente para calcular uso tecnisismos). Saludos , gracias por explicarme este tema


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juliangp dijo:


> Si entiendo eza, pero en parte perdona si puse ese comentario como para venir y hacerme el que corrijo a uno que sabe mas que yo, la intención no fue esa, sino que cuando encontré la info. se me vino a la mente tu comentario en este hilo. Con respecto a lo que me repondiste, básicamente el multiplicador vbe lo que hace es "separar" las bases con su caída de tensión (como  para que pase una corriente por las resistencias de salida y así evitar que falten esos 0.6 o 0.7v que se necesita en base para que un transistor bjt comience a conducir,) osea seria como un diodo con caída de voltaje ajustable? Despues al estar este transistor con el disipador y aumentar su temperatura por causas externas (embalamiento en etapa de salida) este disminuye su índice de conducción haciendo que las bases de los finales queden mas "unidas" como seria en un clase b pero no se transforma en esto a causa del menor índice de conducción de los de salida, entonces la polarización en reposo se mantendría y no se quemarían los de salida manteniendo la clase ab, no?


Así es, eso es lo que sucede.



juliangp dijo:


> Lo que no me quedo claro es lo de cuantas veces tengo que multiplicar, osea como 6 junturas darlington? porque yo veo 4 o se suma alguna otra cosa?, despues un darlington en este caso seria como 2 diodos en serie no? perdoná por usar este idioma poco técnico, pero es así como trato de demostrar la manera en la que entiendo las cosas (obviamente para calcular uso tecnisismos). Saludos , gracias por explicarme este tema


En el diagrama de ESP que linkeaste, ambos conjuntos de salida (los drivers+los de potencia) forman un triple-darlington y hay 3 junturas B-E "en serie" en cada uno de ellos, así que son 6 junturas en total que tenés que compensar térmicamente. Si para compensar usás un transistor común, con una sola juntura B-E, entonces tenés que multiplicar por 6 mientras que si usás un darlington (que tiene 2 junturas B-E en serie) tenés que multiplicar por 3.


----------



## juliangp

Ah si, tenes razón porque no me había percatado de eso, claro están el driver (mje340), después un mj que maneja todos los otros mj, gracias ezavalla, ahora entiendo eso que me dijiste! igual nunca voy a armar una etapa como esa ni en mis sueños jaja 
Una pregunta entonces los stk que tienen el darlington y unas resistencias como multiplicador vbe , con una pequeña variación de estas a causa de su tolerancia no se disparará la corriente del bias por las nubes o quedará en clase b?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juliangp dijo:


> Una pregunta entonces los stk que tienen el darlington y unas resistencias como multiplicador vbe , con una pequeña variación de estas a causa de su tolerancia no se disparará la corriente del bias por las nubes o quedará en clase b?


No *creo* que eso suceda, pero es un problema potencial por que cualquier desviación se multiplica por el doble, ya que la Vbe es el doble por ser un darlington.


----------



## juliangp

Ah, yo porque me estoy armando el stk 4048, con mas transistores y voltaje apra que de mas potencia y en el pcb incluí un trimpot porque tenía esa duda, saludos


----------



## SKYFALL

juliangp dijo:


> Ah, yo porque me estoy armando el stk 4048, con mas transistores y voltaje apra que de mas potencia y en el pcb incluí un trimpot porque tenía esa duda, saludos



Habia un usuario que se hacia llamar ALIEM que tambien lo hizo y le toco hacer lo mismo, porque el ajuste del bias se corria una vez cambiaba las pautas originales del diseño, fijate unas paginas atras del debate que esto ocasionó.


----------



## juliangp

Aah lo leía hace tiempo a lo que posteó ALIEM y pensé que estaba basado en un 4050, de todos modos no se si alguie realizó la versión que yo realicé porque era de una web creo que turca, saludos!


----------



## SKYFALL

Si esa misma ha dado vueltas muchas veces en el foro, lo que yo hice fue tomar el hibrido como tal y darle valores reales de resistores junto con los capacitores si llegasen a tener, la escojencia de uno u otro componente activo como los transistores va mas enfocado al diseño que se pretenda, hablando en terminos de potencia y de niveles maximos de tension y corriente en los que se pretenda que sea operable nuestro circuito.


----------



## juliangp

aclaro que el que estoy armando todavía no lo puse en funcionamiento REAL, sino que lo probé pura y exclusivamente tirándome una distorsión de 0.008 de thd  , esto en el multisim, espero verlo actuando yá, el problema es que no consigo aún los transistores para probarlo (mpsa92 , mpsa42, mje15032 y mje15033) y ya desde el primer cuarto del año pasado que no puedo terminarlo , pero bueno, ya voy a ver que pasa. saludos ferchito


----------



## SKYFALL

Trata de buscar reemplazos que le queden bien sin que afecten el funcionamiento del circuito, de hecho son bastantes diferentes a los que en un inicio sugeri, debe ser mas por el hecho que van a trabajar a una tension superior.


----------



## juliangp

Los voy a laburar probablemente con 90+90v a 8ohm, lo que me da una potencia de unos 400w, obviamente voy a contar las pérdidas ya que a estos se le restan las pérdidas en los diodos y la caída de tensión en los transistores, ahora la duda que tengo es como  los 2n3904 del par diferencial del stk4048 que posteaste puedan aguantar esa tensión, ya que sobre ellos recae la mitad de la fuente y si lo alimentaríamos con 87+87 como dice el datasheet, no aguantarían ya que su vce es de 40v!, pero si te funcionó no hay prueba mas tangible  Me permitiría usarlos en mi diseño? ya que creo son mas fáciles de conseguir que los mpsa92 y mpsa42


----------



## SKYFALL

juliangp dijo:


> Los voy a laburar probablemente con 90+90v a 8ohm, lo que me da una potencia de unos 400w, obviamente voy a contar las pérdidas ya que a estos se le restan las pérdidas en los diodos y la caída de tensión en los transistores, ahora la duda que tengo es como  los 2n3904 del par diferencial del stk4048 que posteaste puedan aguantar esa tensión, ya que sobre ellos recae la mitad de la fuente y si lo alimentaríamos con 87+87 como dice el datasheet, no aguantarían ya que su vce es de 40v!, pero si te funcionó no hay prueba mas tangible  Me permitiría usarlos en mi diseño? ya que creo son mas fáciles de conseguir que los mpsa92 y mpsa42



Definitivamente NO puedes utilizar esos 2N3904-2N3906 el diagrama original estaba calculado para trabajar maximo a 40-50VDC, no les puedes exigir tanto se explotan, debes utilizar transistores de baja señal en el cual su voltage colector-emisor sea mayor al voltaje suministrado por la fuente de alimentacion, esto por seguridad.


----------



## Nibitor

Hola Fernando, puedo utilizar los famosos 2n3055 en ves de los TIP3055? en el diagrama que esta en el post #2 podrias subir el PCB? te lo agradeceria bastante, saludos


----------



## SKYFALL

Nibitor dijo:


> Hola Fernando, puedo utilizar los famosos 2n3055 en ves de los TIP3055? en el diagrama que esta en el post #2 podrias subir el PCB? te lo agradeceria bastante, saludos



Si puedes usar 2N3055 solo que los TIP3055 son algo mas potentes, en el momento no hay un PCB definitivo para este montaje, para el STK4048II


----------



## DOSMETROS

2n3055 15A 115W
TIP3055 15A 90W
TIP35 25A 125W


----------



## SKYFALL

DOSMETROS dijo:


> 2n3055 15A 115W
> TIP3055 15A 90W
> TIP35 25A 125W



 Tienes razon, estaba pensando al contrario, juliangp hazle caso a DOSMETROS es mas potente el 2N3055 que el TIP3055, mejor eleccion TIP35, 

Saludos


----------



## nasaserna

El problema es que es mas fácil conseguir un tip3055 original que un 2n3055


----------



## SKYFALL

nasaserna dijo:


> El problema es que es mas fácil conseguir un tip3055 original que un 2n3055



Depende en donde los compres, en Betacolor son costosos pero originales.


----------



## nasaserna

Tienes toda la razon, el problema es en Colombia, retiro lo dicho, al menos en Antioquia en donde vivo, por eso me toca hacer pruebas en Caliente, si sobreviven los uso. .


----------



## SKYFALL

nasaserna dijo:


> Tienes toda la razon, el problema es en Colombia, retiro lo dicho, al menos en Antioquia en donde vivo, por eso me toca hacer pruebas en Caliente, si sobreviven los uso. .



Si claro que te sirven de hecho mi amplificador esta trabajando con TIP3055 y son dos STK estereo trabajando en puente


----------



## baulmp3

Al final no supe, funcionó el PCB que realizó mijac? Tengo que reemplazar un STK4142II y quiero armarlo.
(Leí todo el tópic).


----------



## SKYFALL

baulmp3 dijo:


> Al final no supe, funcionó el PCB que realizó mijac? Tengo que reemplazar un STK4142II y quiero armarlo.
> (Leí todo el tópic).



Hola baulmp el PCB de mijac si funciono, pero el ultimo PCB que el dejo por eso hizo una correccion, ten especial cuidado que sea ese y no el primero, revisalo bien antes de quemar el impreso.


----------



## Lamas

Finalmente repare un amplificador con STK4192.  Lo unico es que de los transistores que le coloque, 3 son de un fabricante y 1 de otro, y hay una diferencia de sonido entre los canales, pero al final funciona bien.


----------



## SKYFALL

Lamas dijo:


> Finalmente repare un amplificador con STK4192.  Lo unico es que de los transistores que le coloque, 3 son de un fabricante y 1 de otro, y hay una diferencia de sonido entre los canales, pero al final funciona bien.



Humm seria muy bueno que trataras de conseguir todos los transistores del mismo fabricante, muy bien por tu reparacion y espero que no sea el unico al que le debas hacer ese procedimiento


----------



## Lamas

Si, en estos días regresare a la tienda de electrónica y comprare unos adicionales, pero verificare que sean similares todos.  Tengo otro par de amplis para hacerles esta reparación.  Por cierto, creo que me volví experto destapando los IC STK41XX; despues de abrir unos 3 con dificultad, los siguientes fueron muy rápidos (ya abrí como 20).  Un colega me comento que también tiene unos para reparación...
Es un estupendo aporte este metodo de reparacion de estos modulos, que localmente escasean o bien en algunos comercios los tienen y te los quieren vender a precio de originales, cuando no lo son.   He observado que algunos de estos modulos no traen soldados adecuadamente los Tr de salida y posiblemente eso ha hecho que se dañen por temperatura.


----------



## SKYFALL

Pues es en cierta manera real esa apreciacion, vienen los pines agarrados con soldadura de punto, se podria decir asi y pues el punto de falla en estas terminales es elevado.


----------



## ELETRONICO

Mi comentario es  para  Julian  , mi  pana  me  da  impresión de  que  usted  esta  esperando  que otro  usuario  lo  arme  para  ver si  funciona  bien  para  después  armarlo  usted , porque esta parado por  unos  simple  transistores, precisamente  no  tienen que  ser  igual hay  muchos  transistores que  tiene  las  mismas  especificaciones  técnicas  y  le  sirve ,  precisamente  no  tiene  que  ser  los  mismos   transistores.

Estoy  hablando  del  amplificador  stk 4048 ha  y  otra cosa , el  stk  4048  es  el  mismo que  4050 , la  diferencia  es  el  voltaje   que  el  stk 4050 aguanta  hasta 95+y 95- y  el 4048 hasta 87+ y -87 pero son  lo  mismo, y otra  diferencia  es  el  circuito espejo  de  corriente  que  depende  la  distorsión armónica, pero  sería una  buena  propuesta  la  que  usted  propuso  para  éste  amplificador,  la única  diferencia  entre el  4050 y el 4048 son  los  transistores  de  salida  que  los  del  4050 aguantan  mas  voltaje.

Espero  no  haber  ofendido  a  nadie


----------



## juliangp

Si vivirías en Colón, donde yo vivo, me entenderías mejor, un bc640 acá hay que mandarlo a pedir y capaz que te lo cobran 5 mangos (el electrónico de la ciudad) , no puedo reemplazarlo porque los transistores que consigo ni se acercan a las especificaciones necesarias para hacer funcionar el amplificador (hablo de c945, a733, tip41c y tip 42c). Recién ahora voy a mandar un pedido a Buenos Aires con los que necesito (mpsa42, mpsa92, mje15032 y mje15033) así podré tenes mi amplificador listo y si me lo permito funcionando, esto acarreará muchas pruebas ya que es un prototipo, pero llega a funcionar correctamente, lo postearé en un post oficial para el analizado en varios aspectos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Los televisores y monitores , en la plaqueta del tubo CRT tienen 3 transistores de salida de video que pueden ser utilizados para audio perfectamente :

http://www.electronicaliniers.com.ar/productos_1.php?rubro_id=36


----------



## juliangp

Si y muy interesante!! jeje tengo toda la paciencia que puedo pasa que quiero armar un tri amplificado para mi viejo (2.1) y necesito conseguir todo cuanto antes porque el año que viene soy promo y no le voy a poder invertir mucho tiempo! el stk 4048 que hice a 400w sería para los graves (mezclaria ambos canales para lograr el .1), ojalá me funcione y ya no quiero perder mas tiempo ni dinero (que me escasea) en cosas que despues no andan!!


----------



## Nibitor

Hola, aqui en mi cuidad se consiguen mas los 2n3055, los toshiba con letras rojas que se borran pasando el dedo y otros ST que cuestan el doble, hay TIP 3055 pero no me fui mucho de ellos.

Estoy bien entusiasmado respecto a este proyecto  y por fin me anime a realizarlo este fin de semana (post #2), he probado anteriormente otros STK y me encanta su sonido (comparando con el mismo previo y parlantes) tengo un ampli con STK 412-150 de 150 x2 W y suena estupendamente, reparé un STK 402-120S gracias  alos consejos de Fernado Arias, y resulto bien.

Voy a ir hoy mañana mismo a comprar las piezas y lo armaré con las chapas 2n3055 de ST o con unos TIP 3055 en el protoboard, tengo un transformador de +-41 rectificados, ¿Funcionara?

¿Y que tal es la calidad de sonido respecto a un STK original ? suena exctamente igual que un STK4048II y dan los 150 W RMS??

¿Tambien puedo conseguir los TIP35 y TIP35C, cuales serian los indicados? saludos

Saludos.


----------



## MDK Microelectronics

Si quieres pedir 150W continuos a este integrado, lo mejor sera conseguir los TIP35, estos son los mas potentes de todos los que hablaste en tu mensaje.


----------



## SKYFALL

Nibitor dijo:


> Hola, aqui en mi cuidad se consiguen mas los 2n3055, los toshiba con letras rojas que se borran pasando el dedo y otros ST que cuestan el doble, hay TIP 3055 pero no me fui mucho de ellos..



Ten mucho cuidado, asegurate que sean transistores originales.



Nibitor dijo:


> Estoy bien entusiasmado respecto a este proyecto  y por fin me anime a realizarlo este fin de semana (post #2), he probado anteriormente otros STK y me encanta su sonido (comparando con el mismo previo y parlantes) tengo un ampli con STK 412-150 de 150 x2 W y suena estupendamente, reparé un STK 402-120S gracias  alos consejos de Fernado Arias, y resulto bien..



Muchas gracias, 



Nibitor dijo:


> Voy a ir hoy mañana mismo a comprar las piezas y lo armaré con las chapas 2n3055 de ST o con unos TIP 3055 en el protoboard, tengo un transformador de +-41 rectificados, ¿Funcionara?.



Si, no demanda mucho voltaje, espero que pueda proveer buena capacidad de corriente



Nibitor dijo:


> ¿Y que tal es la calidad de sonido respecto a un STK original ? suena exctamente igual que un STK4048II y dan los 150 W RMS??.



Podria incluso sonar mejor, pues no se esta limitando la potencia al tope maximo admisible por los transistores en un Thick Film.



Nibitor dijo:


> ¿Tambien puedo conseguir los TIP35 y TIP35C, cuales serian los indicados? saludos.



Lo mejor seria usar los TIP35, son mas adecuados.


----------



## Nibitor

Hola, estoy ya casi por terminar el proyecto, cuando fui a  comprar los transitores solo tenian TIP35C, me costaron un poco caros porque me aseguraron que eran originales, y en vez de los 2N3904 me dieron los BC546, en la R11 no tenian 200 Ohms asi que le me dieron una de 220 OHMS que en realidad mide 217, esta noche finalizo y cuento como me fué.

Estoy armando este previo (adjunto) que encontre en el FORO y ya esta casi temrinado también

Saludos.

Hola, termine de armar el proyecto según el diagrama que publico Fernando Arias (STK 4048 II) con un PCB clandestino je, es decir sin PCB a la antigua y FUNCIONO a la PRIMERA, lo arme con TIP35C y suena bastante bien, lo probe sin previo y se escucha bien, terminare de armar el previo para probarlo como se debe.

 Saludos !

Porbe con el previo suena muy bien, porbando con una carga de 6 OHM calientan muy poco los TIPS


----------



## el-rey-julien

alguien sabe identificar los terminales colector emisor y base de los transistores de salida ,


es un modulo stk411-550e 

aquí le quite uno de los transistores driver 


están en corto los 4 de arriba y uno de abajo,


----------



## SKYFALL

Nibitor dijo:


> Hola, termine de armar el proyecto según el diagrama que publico Fernando Arias (STK 4048 II) con un PCB clandestino je, es decir sin PCB a la antigua y FUNCIONO a la PRIMERA, lo arme con TIP35C y suena bastante bien, lo probe sin previo y se escucha bien, terminare de armar el previo para probarlo como se debe.



Hola Nibitor me alegra que te haya servido, puedes dejar algunas imagenes para ver como te quedo?





el-rey-julien dijo:


> alguien sabe identificar los terminales colector emisor y base de los transistores de salida, están en corto los 4 de arriba y uno de abajo,



Uy si estan en corto es un poco complicado, debes de guiarte por el Datasheet que publica el fabricante, para confrontar que la disposicion de los pines presentados en el esquema corresponda con la realidad.


----------



## SKYFALL

El colector siempre es la pastilla cuadrada sobre donde esta elaborado el transistor, los otros dos terminales los puedes deducir comparandolos con la constructividad de uno que se encuentre bien.


----------



## el-rey-julien

asi es,anoche estuve estudiando la hoja de datos ,logre identificar todos los terminales,se me complico al principio por mi vista,pero luego con paciencia,,,,
muchas gracias ¡¡¡


----------



## Nibitor

Hola, adjunto las fotos de mi proyecto, el diagrama interno lo armé sin PCB es decir con cables, pienso hacerle un PCB, ¿Qué programa me recomiendan para hacer uno?, el previo lo arme tal cual el PDF y funciona muy bien, 

Saludos


----------



## SKYFALL

PCB Wizard es muy bueno e intuitivo, yo estaba haciendole un PCB con ese programa a ese integrado pero por falta de tiempo no lo he podido terminar, cuando este listo lo publico para que lo aprovechen, me alegra que te haya servido la informacion.


----------



## el-rey-julien

coincido el pcbwizar es es un programa muy bueno,inclusive aquí en el foro hay tutos y una gran base de datos con componentes,también hay un tuto de como crear tus propias librerías y/o componente


----------



## juliangp

Una masa el pcb wizard, cualquier cosa que no tenga la mido y la hago sin mayores complicaciones


----------



## interpic

He podido ver las emocionantes versiones que llegais a hacer con los STK.

Bien al lio. Tengo un amplificador AKAY que lleva los dichosos STK 4036II. Estan fundidos 
saltaba el rele de proteccion, medi las salidas y salia continua antes de saltar rele.

Hay o habria alguna manera o forma de a base de transistores o integrados sustituir 
estos STK 4036II? 

Si necesitais fotos del ampli las hago.
Es por no tirarlo, me gustaria poder recuperarlo.

Un saludo.


----------



## SKYFALL

interpic dijo:


> He podido ver las emocionantes versiones que llegais a hacer con los STK.
> 
> Bien al lio. Tengo un amplificador AKAY que lleva los dichosos STK 4036II. Estan fundidos
> saltaba el rele de proteccion, medi las salidas y salia continua antes de saltar rele.
> 
> Hay o habria alguna manera o forma de a base de transistores o integrados sustituir
> estos STK 4036II?
> 
> Si necesitais fotos del ampli las hago.
> Es por no tirarlo, me gustaria poder recuperarlo.
> 
> Un saludo.



Claro que se puede recuperar, dejanos imagenes y mas datos relevantes para poder hacer los reemplazos con bipolares.



Este es el diagrama interno equivalente para el STK4036II



Viendolo bien se parece DEMACIADO al diagrama interno del STK4048II, incluso hay unos pines que coinciden.

Me voy a aventurar a dejarte un sugerido de componentes para ese integrado, lo que debes hacer luego es montarlo junto con el diagrama de montaje que aparece dentro del datasheet del componente para verificar su funcionamiento.



Hola aqui dejo el diagrama interno con los componentes sugeridos para el STK4036II, es basado sobre el circuito interno del STK4048II dadas su extremas similitudes, por favor ensayalo independientemente con el circuito de prueba sugerido en el datasheet y me informas si te sirvio.


Saludos!.


----------



## MemphisJr

SALUDOS,existes algun stk de 20+20wrms  30+30 wrmso 40+40wrms o alguno que no pase de 60+60wrms saludos =)


----------



## SKYFALL

MemphisJr dijo:


> SALUDOS,existes algun stk de 20+20wrms  30+30 wrmso 40+40wrms o alguno que no pase de 60+60wrms saludos =)



STK4182II, 50W X 2, es compacto y de buen desempeño.


----------



## MemphisJr

Ok,gracias solo una duda revisando el data no vi cuantos Amp necesita,yo que soy principiante ni idea de cuanto necesite,tendras alguna idea de cuanto necesita? y segun veo es seguro trabajarlo a 6homs a +-30 no?
saludos.


----------



## SKYFALL

Utilizalo con una fuente de +/- 35 V y a 5 Amperios para garantizar una buena respuesta en bajas frecuencias.


----------



## MemphisJr

se me paso mencionarte que solo seria para frecuencias de 100hz para arriba ya que es para un 2.1 y el .1 ya lo tengo es un tda 7294 con un sub de 12,si se me ocurriera alimentar los los integrados(stk y tda) a +- 35 como cuanto amperes=? unos 8? y solo para el stk?

saludos.


----------



## interpic

Muchas gracias SKYFALL.

Mirare de hacer lo mas pronto posible las fotos del aparato.

A ver si en vez de tener que fabricar el STK( no se hacer CI) se pudiera de alguna
manera reemplazarlo por integrados.

Lo dicho , muy amable.
Ramon.


----------



## SKYFALL

interpic dijo:


> Muchas gracias SKYFALL.
> 
> Mirare de hacer lo mas pronto posible las fotos del aparato.
> 
> A ver si en vez de tener que fabricar el STK( no se hacer CI) se pudiera de alguna
> manera reemplazarlo por integrados.
> 
> Lo dicho , muy amable.
> Ramon.



Solamente basta con hacer un pequeño pcb con la distribucion de los componentes y listo, ya queda hecho tu CI





MemphisJr dijo:


> se me paso mencionarte que solo seria para frecuencias de 100hz para arriba ya que es para un 2.1 y el .1 ya lo tengo es un tda 7294 con un sub de 12,si se me ocurriera alimentar los los integrados(stk y tda) a +- 35 como cuanto amperes=? unos 8? y solo para el stk?
> 
> saludos.



Debes verificar el datasheet de TDA con el consumo en amperes para sumarselos al trafo que vayas a comprar, yo utilizaria un trafo de entre 10 o 12 amp


----------



## el-rey-julien

encontre en la red un documento ,donde estaba esto ,es para identificar componentes ,muestra como estan construidos los stk,tiene varias imagenes de como esta construido el stk
aqui una captura donde muestra el transistor de potencia y muestra la base,colector y emisor,

 están los circuitos equivalentes de la mayoría de los stk,aunque yo no logro verlo muy bien,quizas sea mi vista nomas


----------



## interpic

Las fotos, a ver si hay suerte y me podeis indicar con  que integrados puedo sustituir los STK.

Un saludo y muchas gracias.

Ramon.


----------



## Nibitor

Hola, para convertir el STK 4048II en 4048V ¿Tengo que agregar los dos transistores (2n3906 X 2) más la resistencia (38.2 Ohm) como estaba inidcado en el diagrama de post anteriores?

Estoy usando el PCB wizard (aprendiendo a usarlo )  para hacer el PCB pero seria mejor hacerle a un 4048V ya que es un pelin mejor en teoria.

Saludos !


----------



## SKYFALL

Si quieres puedes desarmar los STK y ver que estan dañados los transistores de salida, los puedes reemplazar por TIP3055


----------



## el-rey-julien

SKYFALL dijo:


> Si quieres puedes desarmar los STK y ver que estan dañados los transistores de salida, los puedes reemplazar por TIP3055



eso mismo estoy por hacer yo,ojala que funcione


----------



## SKYFALL

Nibitor dijo:


> Hola, para convertir el STK 4048II en 4048V ¿Tengo que agregar los dos transistores (2n3906 X 2) más la resistencia (38.2 Ohm) como estaba inidcado en el diagrama de post anteriores?
> 
> Estoy usando el PCB wizard (aprendiendo a usarlo )  para hacer el PCB pero seria mejor hacerle a un 4048V ya que es un pelin mejor en teoria.
> 
> Saludos !



Si es posible y quedaria incluso con una distorsión bastante menor que el otro STK


----------



## MemphisJr

A ver si entiendo , se puede armar un stk comprando tu mismo los componentes ?
Wowow eso no lo sabía


----------



## SKYFALL

MemphisJr dijo:


> A ver si entiendo , se puede armar un stk comprando tu mismo los componentes ?
> Wowow eso no lo sabía



Justamente asi es


----------



## interpic

Buenas:

A ver como no veo muy viable el hacer un PBC.
Se me ha ocurrido lo siguiente:

Se podria aprovechar la parte del previo del amplificador, para atacar una etapa de potencia??

De ser asi les agradeceria que me indicasen( ya que no tengo esquema) que deberia
desconectar o conectar para poder hacerlo.

Me iria muy bien para una etapa antigua que tengo, y asi no tendria que conectarle 
la mezcladora.
un saludo y gracias anticipadas.


----------



## SKYFALL

Por que no revisas internamente los STK a ver que tienen dañado, puede ser que solo esten dañados los transitores de salida


----------



## MemphisJr

A tu sano juicio que es mejor,comparlo ya hecho,o hacerlo tu?

saludos.


----------



## SKYFALL

Comprarlo es la salida facil, pero hacerlo es recorrer el camino que nos lleva hacia el conocimiento.


----------



## MemphisJr

excelente frase,para nominada el premio de la literatura 2013.ejej


----------



## fdesergio

interpic dijo:


> [url]http://img541.imageshack.us/img541/7843/p1030227b.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [url]http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/9938/p1030224wp.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [url]http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/4454/p1030225v.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [url]http://img843.imageshack.us/img843/8014/p1030226te.jpg[/URL]
> 
> Las fotos, a ver si hay suerte y me podeis indicar con  que integrados puedo sustituir los STK.
> 
> Un saludo y muchas gracias.
> 
> Ramon.



IC 301 e IC 401 STK4036 II


----------



## SKYFALL

fdesergio dijo:


> IC 301 e IC 401 STK4036 II



Si pues de hecho ya sabiamos que eran de esa referencia, la cuestion era poderlos conseguir o si no fabricarles un reemplazo.


----------



## fdesergio

Fernando Arias dijo:


> Si pues de hecho ya sabiamos que eran de esa referencia, la cuestion era poderlos conseguir o si no fabricarles un reemplazo.









Tenes razon, no habia entendido la pregunta, sorry


----------



## SKYFALL

No te procupes, suele suceder. En los lugares mas obvios suele estar lo que buscamos; pero lamentablemente, es el último lugar en donde buscamos.


----------



## interpic

Vale gracias.

Pero que os parece mi idea de recomvertir el ampli en solo previo??


----------



## SKYFALL

No se, me parece mejor repararlo.


----------



## SKYFALL

alemayol dijo:


> hola colegas estoy estudiando muy detenidamente el circuito interno de los STK41xx ya que eh armado muchisimos amplificadores con este integrado y tiene muy lindas prestaciones y en el datasheet encontre el diagrama interno del STK41xx y pensé si entre todos podriamos ir tratando de armar un circuito equibalente a lo que tiene internamente el IC....
> Lo se es una especie de locura mia peroo este integrado tiene tan buenos bajos que puede sobrepasar un amplificador de buena marca.
> Con este tipo de STK ai un maximo de potencia de 50w+50w que seria el STK4192 y se alimenta con 35volts simetricos y tiene un maximo de 52volts simetricos que le pude sacar
> 75w maximo por canal   (pero se quema por temperatura)
> 
> Mi primer idea fue ya tenemos el diagrama interno pero no el valor de los componentes internos quizas entre todos los podemos averiguar
> 
> Mi segunda idea tratar de hacer un circuito con la calidad de sonido de este precioso STK...
> 
> Interno:
> http://img838.imageshack.us/img838/5132/interno.png
> 
> Circuito Externo:
> http://img830.imageshack.us/img830/3745/stk110.jpg
> 
> PD:stk4131-42-62-72-82-92 llevan el mismo diagrama



Alemayol en la primera pagina de este tema esta el diagrama con los valores de los componentes reales del circuito que quieres montar.


----------



## Sr. Domo

eleccortez dijo:


> encontre otro interno de stk .



Se ve bueno este. Lo quiero armar como mi primer STK 
Será recomendable alimentarlo con +/-42V? La fuente da +/-27 volts de corriente alterna y al rectificarlo me da casi 42V pico 
Estuve leyendo el datasheet de este STK y soporta +/-42V. La fuente está casi al limite de voltaje que soporta el STK. Creen que sea seguro meterle +/42V? Tengo entendido que al conectarle una carga a una fuente rectificada, el voltaje de la misma se reduce en unos cuantos voltios. Aun así sería seguro? El voltaje esperado al rectificar sería de +/-38V y me mide +/-42V... Se corre el riesgo de quemar algo?

salu2!


----------



## SKYFALL

Si los componentes asociados que recibiran los 42 V estan diseñados para tolerar ese nivel de tension, es posible que pueda funcionar bien.


----------



## ELETRONICO

hola  me llamo  la  atención  este    proyecto la  salida  de  mi  equipo se  quemaron  y   no  consigo  el stk 4050 v  y  me gustaría  hacerlo  de  esta  forma como  lo  explican  aquí  pero  quisiera  trabajarlo  a  4 homio  por  cada  canal , la  fuente  de  mi  amplificador  es  de 65 positivo  y  65 negativo y quisiera  saber  si  con  este  transistor  no  hay  problema  de  trabajarlo  a  4 homios  espero  su  respuesta  aqui  les  dejos  la  especificaciones  técnica   del  transistor  que  pienso  usar  
NTE 2596 Silicon NPN Transistor
High Voltage, High Current Switch
Features:
 High Breakdown Voltage, High Reliability
 Fast Switching Speed
 Wide ASO Range
Absolute Maximum Ratings: (TA = +25°C unless otherwise specified)
Collector–to–Base Voltage, VCBO . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 800V
Collector–to–Emitter Voltage, VCEO . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 500V
Emitter–to–Base Voltage, VEBO . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 7V
Collector Current, IC
Continuous . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 50A
Peak (Note 1) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 70A
Base Current, IB . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 14A
Collector Dissipation, PC
TA = +25°C . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 3.5W
TC = +25°C . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 300W
Junction Temperature, TJ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . +150°C
Storage Temperature Range, Tstg . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . –55° to +150°C
Note 1. Pulse Test: Pulse Width ≤ 300μs, Duty Cycle ≤ 10%.
Electrical Characteristics: (TA = +25°C unless otherwise specified)
Parameter Symbol Test Conditions Min Typ Max Unit
Collector Cutoff Current ICBO VCB = 500V, IE = 0 – – 10 μA
Emitter Cutoff Current IEBO VEB = 5V, IC = 0 – – 10 μA
DC Current Gain hFE(1) VCE = 5V, IC = 4.8A 20 – 50
hFE(2) VCE = 5V, IC = 24A 8 – –
Collector–Emitter Saturation Voltage VCE(sat) IC = 24A, IB = 4.8A – – 1.0 V
Base–Emitter Saturation Voltage VBE(sat) IC = 24A, IB = 4.8A – – 1.5 V
Electrical Characteristics (Cont’d): (TA = +25°C unless otherwise specified)
Parameter Symbol Test Conditions Min Typ Max Unit
Collector–Base Breakdown Voltage V(BR)CBO IC = 1mA, IE = 0 800 – – V
Collector–Emitter Breakdown Voltage V(BR)CEO IC = 10mA, RBE = ∞ 500 – – V
Emitter–Base Breakdown Voltage V(BR)EBO IE = 1mA, IC = 0 7 – – V
Collector–Emitter Sustaining Voltage VCEX(sus) IC = 15A, IB1 = –IB2 = 2A,
L = 100μH, Clamped
500 – – V
Turn–On Time ton VCC = 200V, – – 0.5 μs
Storage Time tstg
5IB1 = –2.5IB2 = I
C = 26A,
R = 7.7Ω
– – 3.0 μs
Fall Time tf
RL – – 0.2 μs
.810 (20.57)
Max
Note: Collector connected to heat sink
B C E
.215 (5.45) .040 (1.0) .023 (0.6)
.137 (3.5)
Dia Max
.787
(20.0)
.236
(6.0)
1.030
(26.16)
.098
(2.5)
.204 (5.2)


----------



## SKYFALL

Pues el impedimento de trabajar a 4 Ohms es para el STK como integrado que es, pero para trabajarlo con componentes discretos no podria decir que funciona o no, sinceramente diria que es algo que puedes ensayar bajo tu propio riesgo.


----------



## ELETRONICO

Hola  le  comento  que   este amplificador  no  se  puede  bajar  a  4 *OH*m  porque  se  quema  ya  hice  la prueba  y  los  integrados  eran  originales  y  sin  embargo  se quemaron  y  por eso fue que  opte  por  este proyecto ,  en  una  parte  del  foro  creo  que  fue  usted mismo   que dijo  que  de  esta  forma  es  mejor  porqué   se  disipaba  mejor el  calor  y trabajaría  mas  relajado que  el  integrado   ahora  no  entiendo  porque  se  contradice  o  fue  que  yo  entendí  mal,  le  comente que  la  fuente  de  este  amplificador  es  de  65 positivo*S*  y  65 negativo*S*    y  de  acuerdo las especificaciones  técnica*S*  de   sanyo   para  trabajarlo  a  4 *OH*ms  habría  que bajar  el  voltaje  a  42*-*positivo*S*  y 42  negativo*S*   y  la  verdad  que no   tengo   ese  transformador para llegar a ese voltaje   y  lo  que  yo  quiero  es    saber   si  con  ese  transistor  sirve  para  trabajarlo  a  4 *OH*ms  con  ese  voltaje    65*-*positivo y 65 negativo*S*  y colocándole   los  mismo  4 transistores por  canal  eso  fue  lo  quise  decirle  porque  lo  único  que  se  quemaron  fuero  las  salida , el  amplificador  dice  por  detrás   8 *OH*ms  eso es  todo



si  hay  algo  que  yo  no  se   discúlpen*M*e que  puede  se  descalibra  el  bias o que  otra cosa  puede  ser  que  yo  no  sepa disculpe*N*me se  lo agrade*C*ería



esto fue  unas  de  las  cosa  que usted dijo  Claro que si, yo ya he emulado varios STK y trabajan a la perfeccion, inclusive puedes hacerles ciertas mejoras en las etapas de salida para que tenga un rendimiento superior


----------



## Nibitor

Hola, Yo tengo armado el STK4048II, con TIP35C y funciona en 4 Ohms de lo más  normal, eso si, NO DEBES EXCEDER DE +- 50 VOLTIOS, sino los transistores vuelan, si deseas más voltage puedes optar por otros transistores que permitan más voltaje como los 2SC5200 (cambiando los drivers, claro), podrias ensayar con ellos.

Hay un esquema circulando por la WEB que desde que lo vi me entraron unas ganas de armarlo, hay un post donde un forista lo armó, te dejo el esquema del STK 4048XI (en Teoria los 2SC5200 permiten más voltaje), seria cuestion de que lo pruebes.

Saludos.


----------



## SKYFALL

Aclaro que no he montado ningun STK con 4 Ohm, tampoco ensaye el STK4048 discreto con 4 Ohm.


----------



## MemphisJr

Saludos a todos,anduve buscndo y nada asi que recurro a este tema que trata de esto,alguien podria ayudarme con el pcb de un stk(pcb interno para hacer uno mismo el stk,si es posible=) que no se por que pero los stk de aca no me dan confianza,de preferencia un stk que trabaje entra +-28 y +-38 y sea de 2 salidas ya que seria para unos satelites de un 2.1, desde ya gracias-

saludos


----------



## SKYFALL

MemphisJr dijo:


> Saludos a todos,anduve buscndo y nada asi que recurro a este tema que trata de esto,alguien podria ayudarme con el pcb de un stk(pcb interno para hacer uno mismo el stk,si es posible=) que no se por que pero los stk de aca no me dan confianza,de preferencia un stk que trabaje entra +-28 y +-38 y sea de 2 salidas ya que seria para unos satelites de un 2.1, desde ya gracias-
> 
> saludos



En el mensaje 20 esta lo que buscas.


----------



## ELETRONICO

hola   ensaye    el stk  4050v y  funciono perfecto  en  8 *OH*ms  con estos transistores 2sc5200 con  el  transformador  original  de  la  planta  que  es  de  45+45  alterno  cuando  pasa  a  continuo  llega  65*-*positivo*S* y 65 negativo*S* con filtros de 10000 microfaradios por 80 voltios ,esta  planta es  de las viejas  pero  suena duro   señores  se los   recomiendo  pero  tu*V*e  mi  primera perdida de transistores  porque  me  arriesgue  y lo  baje  a 4 *OH*ms   y se  quemaron , pero les  cuento me  da  la  impresión  de  que  se quemaron  por  corriente  y  no  por  potencia  me  puse  a  revisar las  especificaciones  técnica*S*  del  transistor  y es de  15 amperio me imagino  que  fue por  eso   ,pero   ahora  le  pienso  meter  un  transistor  que  es  de 50  amper*io*  como  el  que  le  publique  en  la  parte  de  arriba que  opinan  los  amigos  del foro,  y  Fernando  cuales son  los  riesgo  de  armarlo  con este  transi*S*tor  de 50 amper*io*s   500 volt*S* y  300 vatios  quisiera  saber  si   se*-*quema  también con  esos  transistores   para  no  seguir  perdiendo  dinero  esa  es  mi  gran  duda


----------



## Fogonazo

ELETRONICO dijo:


> Hola  le  comento  que   este amplificador  no  se  puede  bajar  a  4 *OH*m  porque  se  quema  ya  hice  la prueba  y  los  integrados  eran  originales  y  sin  embargo  se quemaron  y  por eso fue que  opte  por  este proyecto ,  en  una  parte  del  foro  creo  que  fue  usted mismo   que dijo  que  de  esta  forma  es  mejor  porqué   se  disipaba  mejor el  calor  y trabajaría  mas  relajado que  el  integrado   ahora  no  entiendo  porque  se  contradice  o  fue  que  yo  entendí  mal,  le  comente que  la  fuente  de  este  amplificador  es  de  65 positivo*S*  y  65 negativo*S*    y  de  acuerdo las especificaciones  técnica*S*  de   sanyo   para  trabajarlo  a  4 *OH*ms  habría  que bajar  el  voltaje  a  42*-*positivo*S*  y 42  negativo*S*   y  la  verdad  que no   tengo   ese  transformador para llegar a ese voltaje   y  lo  que  yo  quiero  es    saber   si  con  ese  transistor  sirve  para  trabajarlo  a  4 *OH*ms  con  ese  voltaje    65*-*positivo y 65 negativo*S*  y colocándole   los  mismo  4 transistores por  canal  eso  fue  lo  quise  decirle  porque  lo  único  que  se  quemaron  fuero  las  salida , el  amplificador  dice  por  detrás   8 *OH*ms  eso es  todo
> 
> si  hay  algo  que  yo  no  se   discúlpen*M*e que  puede  se  descalibra  el  bias o que  otra cosa  puede  ser  que  yo  no  sepa disculpe*N*me se  lo agrade*C*ería
> 
> esto fue  unas  de  las  cosa  que usted dijo  Claro que si, yo ya he emulado varios STK y trabajan a la perfeccion, inclusive puedes hacerles ciertas mejoras en las etapas de salida para que tenga un rendimiento superior





ELETRONICO dijo:


> hola   ensaye    el stk  4050v y  funciono perfecto  en  8 *OH*ms  con estos transistores 2sc5200 con  el  transformador  original  de  la  planta  que  es  de  45+45  alterno  cuando  pasa  a  continuo  llega  65*-*positivo*S* y 65 negativo*S* con filtros de 10000 microfaradios por 80 voltios ,esta  planta es  de las viejas  pero  suena duro   señores  se los   recomiendo  pero  tu*V*e  mi  primera perdida de transistores  porque  me  arriesgue  y lo  baje  a 4 *OH*ms   y se  quemaron , pero les  cuento me  da  la  impresión  de  que  se quemaron  por  corriente  y  no  por  potencia  me  puse  a  revisar las  especificaciones  técnica*S*  del  transistor  y es de  15 amperio me imagino  que  fue por  eso   ,pero   ahora  le  pienso  meter  un  transistor  que  es  de 50  amper*io*  como  el  que  le  publique  en  la  parte  de  arriba que  opinan  los  amigos  del foro,  y  Fernando  cuales son  los  riesgo  de  armarlo  con este  transi*S*tor  de 50 amper*io*s   500 volt*S* y  300 vatios  quisiera  saber  si   se*-*quema  también con  esos  transistores   para  no  seguir  perdiendo  dinero  esa  es  mi  gran  duda



Comienza a pasar tus comentarios a través de un corrector ortográfico, ya sabes bien como termina esto si no lo haces. 

*Normas del Foro 

1.3* El idioma de preferencia es el español, por lo que agradecemos el uso moderado de cualquier otro lenguaje.


----------



## SKYFALL

ELETRONICO dijo:


> y  Fernando  cuales son  los  riesgo  de  armarlo  con este  transi*S*tor  de 50 amper*io*s   500 volt*S* y  300 vatios  quisiera  saber  si   se*-*quema  también con  esos  transistores   para  no  seguir  perdiendo  dinero  esa  es  mi  gran  duda



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/iniciarse-foro-foros-electronica-14047/
*23) Es de mala educación referir una consulta a un solo miembro de la Comunidad, además de que te estas perdiendo la posibilidad de que otros miembros del Foro te respondan.*


----------



## ELETRONICO

okey esta  bien  somos  humanos  y  nos  equivocamos  acepto*s* mis  errores pero yo  trato de  ser  lo  mas  cordial que  puedo la  verdad  que  necesito  saber  si  ese  transistor  sirve y  discúlpenme  los  amigos  del foro  que  solo  me  ha*LL*a  referido  a  Fernando arias , pero  esta  bien que  me  recuerde  las  normas  del  foro,  pero  no veo la razón  por  la  cual  no  me  respondió  la  pregunta   :cabezon::cabezon: de  todas manera  no  importa  me  quedare  con   la duda  ya que  no  encuentro  la  respuesta  cualquier  amigo  del  foro  que tenga  conocimiento  en  este temas  se  lo  agradecería  con mucho  gusto  les  cuento que este  amplificador  lo  tengo  como  una  reliquia  y  quiero  repararlo


----------



## SKYFALL

Pues riesgo como tal, no habria si no lo pones a trabajar con una impedancia tan baja, procura usar un altavoz de 8 Ohm o reduce la tension de la fuente para no poner en riesgo los transistores de salida.


----------



## soker

Fernando Arias dijo:


> Hola como estan, la idea fundamental de este tema es el tener conocimiento de la constitucion interna de este tipo de circuitos bien sea para repararlos o reproducirlos, paulatinamente iré publicando algunos esquemas para dejarlos a nuestra disposición.
> Saludos.



Hola, buen tema el de los stk de Sanyo y muy buenas explicaciones y la paciencia que tienes SKYFALL, yo quisiera saber un circuito o diagrama para un STK4132II que tengo arrumbado  y quiero usarlo   Un saludo a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/pcb-amplificador-stk4132-20-20w-8084/


----------



## soker

DOSMETROS dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/pcb-amplificador-stk4132-20-20w-8084/



gracias por indicarme el circuito ya lo habia visto de hecho del datasheed el problema es que no entiendo bien las cantidades de los capacitores si son ceramicos o poliester  y las resistencias si me pudieran ayudar a saber esos valores se los agradeceria


----------



## SKYFALL

Los condensadores de menos de 1uF son ceramicos, los demas son condensadores electroliticos tipo tanque y las resistencias son todas de 1/4 de vatio.


----------



## soker

SKYFALL dijo:


> Los condensadores de menos de 1uF son ceramicos, los demas son condensadores electroliticos tipo tanque y las resistencias son todas de 1/4 de vatio.



Gracias Fernando Arias por los datos  de hecho ayer investigue en datasheet me entere de algo que no sabia  y es de que toda la serie de STK-41XX son el mismo circuito para todos  lo que no me queda muy claro es la parte del mute para que sirve vi que algunos circuitos lo conectan aun circuito pero no se si es necesario hacerlo tambien o si sirva sin ese circuito un saludo a todos y gracias por los datos


----------



## SKYFALL

Se puede utilizar sin el pin 6 que es para el mute (silenciador), no hay problema.


----------



## soker

si eso me queda claro que puede servir sin el mute mi duda es para que sirve la funcion de mute es para silenciar los canales atravez de un boton o algo asi??? disculpa las molestias que ocaciono al no poder comprender esa duda que tengo graciass un saludo


----------



## juliangp

Posts atras me criticaban porque decian que yo quería que otros probaran las cosas por mí, acá esta la prueba fehaciente del amplificador de 400w


----------



## SKYFALL

soker dijo:


> si eso me queda claro que puede servir sin el mute mi duda es para que sirve la funcion de mute es para silenciar los canales atravez de un boton o algo asi???



Es para silenciar todo el amplificador, se puede acomodar una logica básica con compuertas digitales para lograr este efecto.





juliangp dijo:


> Posts atras me criticaban porque decian que yo quería que otros probaran las cosas por mí, acá esta la prueba fehaciente del amplificador de 400w



Prueba feaciente o no? dificil de determinar, pues lo construiste para que entregara segun tus calculos 400 W RMS, pero en las condiciones de trabajo que muestras en el video dificilmente llegue a los 100 W, construyele una fuente adecuada que pueda suministrarle la potencia que necesita, y un altavoz acorde a esa potencia no vendria mal.

Varios hemos construido este STK discreto y ha funcionado bien, si te quieres tomar la molestia de ensayarlo bien por ti, ahora debes lograr que entregue realmente a la carga la potencia que estas anunciando.


----------



## juliangp

No puedo determinarlo aún porque me falta plata para terminarlo. Llegué a unos 80w , cuando pueda lo determino y alguien me de plata (no trabajo) lo termino, la prueba fehaciente es de que funciona, no de que funciona a máximo volumen, saludos.


----------



## SKYFALL

Ok entonces esperamos anciosos a que lo tengas listo y trabajando al 100%, tremenda fuente la que necesitas.


----------



## juliangp

Me tiene que dar como el doble de lo que el amplificador fuente para máxima potencia con una sinusoidal en carga resistiva, muy chica no es, son unos 800w, ya estoy desarmando unos trafos de microonda, así los uso para esto, saludos


----------



## SKYFALL

800 W es una potencia considerablemente alta, y el filtrado tambien debe ser un factor a tener muy en cuenta.



Tambien debes evaluar que la rectificacion ya requiere el uso de sumideros de calor, es decir que si lo vas a utilizar demandando de el bajos profundos y continuos estos diodos presentaran una temperatura importante que se debe controlar.


----------



## juliangp

Tengo un puente de diodos de 35 A, no se si con eso bastará, y del filtrado tengo 10.000uF por rama, funciona (? saludos


----------



## SKYFALL

El puente esta bien, mucha corriente por cierto pero funcionará, seria bueno otros 10000uF por rama, aunque como los planteaste funcionaria bien pero es algo que yo haria para preservar el sonido.

Cual fue la referencia de transistor que usaste en la salida, y estas seguro que pueda proveer 400W RMS a la salida a plena carga?

Saludos.


----------



## juliangp

Voy a tener que comprar otros dos condensadores entonces aunque están medio salados jaj , lo simulé en el multisim, lo polaricé a 40mA por transistor (unos 160mA totales de corriente en reposo), y la potencia que tira son 400wrms a 4ohm @thd 0.008% alimentandolo con 75+75vdc, osea daba mas porque el voltaje lo permite, pero desp la distorsión crece me parece. Así que en conclusión virtualmente anda, ahora tengo que probarlo en la realidad porque la carga ya no es puramente resistiva, y no se si los tip41c y 42c que puse de drivers soportarán la corriente, un gusto compartir la experiencia esta, saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Dale , subí la simulación así juego un rato !


----------



## juliangp

Ahí la subo dosme jaja, asegurate de tener el multisim 12


----------



## soker

HOLA a todos buen dia  ya que esta este tema abierto quisiera que me  ayuden con una duda sobre este circuito  los capacitores que se ven en azul son de 2.2 a 100v y yo tengo solo capacitores a 50v ¿habra algun problema si le meto a 50v y no a 100v como dice?  espero me puedan ayudar un saludo a todos


----------



## juliangp

No pasa nada, yo los he puesto hasta de 16v en un amplificador


----------



## soker

juliangp dijo:


> No pasa nada, yo los he puesto hasta de 16v en un amplificador



si eso me imaginaba pero es mejor estar seguro a este circuito pienso meterele una fuente simetrica de 35 volts gracias aora si lo voy a armar


----------



## DOSMETROS

Che* Juliangp* en la barra de la derecha por abajo tenés un coso amarillo que dice _*measurement probe*_ , lo clicleas y se lo pegás al cable que querés medir , eso mide todo de todo  te lo digo por la corriente de los TIP


----------



## juliangp

Si, ya se usar esa herramienta, el tema es que no se si sera real, porque en construyasuvideoblablabla... dijeron que cada transistor de salida puede consumir hasta 0.5A cada uno de los drivers, nose si difiera de la vida real, saludoss


----------



## DOSMETROS

Facil , poné el tester como amperímetro en serie con un transistor y también el medidor ese y sacá tu propia conclusión


----------



## SKYFALL

Para alcanzar los 400 W es posible que consuman los drivers mas de 0.5 Amperios.


----------



## juliangp

Así había hecho dosme, lo que yo pensaba era que en la vida real iba a consumir mas que lo que el programa media jaja, ferchito vos decis el driver solo, o que cada transistor le va a consumir 0.5a al driver?, saludos!

PD: muy contento de ayuda de gente que sepa, así alguna vez voy a terminar mi 2.1


----------



## SKYFALL

No, estoy hablando del consumo de los drivers.


----------



## juliangp

Sería mejor ponerle transistores mas grandes que el tip41 y 42c? saludos ferchito


----------



## SKYFALL

Realmente no me parece que sea necesario, estos transistores pueden proveer energia suficiente para manejar los transistores de salida.


----------



## Cyrax

Compañeros este PCB del STK4048 me parecio muy bien, espero que alguien le pueda servir.


----------



## SKYFALL

Parece ser el montaje sugerido por Sanyo para este integrado.


----------



## Sr. Domo

Fernando Arias dijo:


> Si los componentes asociados que recibiran los 42 V estan diseñados para tolerar ese nivel de tension, es posible que pueda funcionar bien.



Ok, porque no sabía si era seguro, segun el datasheet está en el rango permitido pero muy al límite...


----------



## DOSMETROS

juliangp dijo:


> Sería mejor ponerle transistores mas grandes que el tip41 y 42c? saludos ferchito


 
Te hago una pregunta ¿ Ese amplificador es de un circuito interno de STK ?


----------



## SKYFALL

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te hago una pregunta ¿ Ese amplificador es de un circuito interno de STK ?



Es del STK4048 del cual el companero juliangp pretende obtener 400 W RMS


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ok , gracias , entonces sigue aqui


----------



## fdesergio

Bueno busque pero no encontre respuesta a mi pregunta (espero haber buscado bien) tenes el esquema con los elementos para reemplazar un STK4182II?' de antemano gracias, chauuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## SKYFALL

Busca en el mensaje 18 de este tema, ahí esta lo que buscas, como transistores de salida utiliza TIP3055 o el que mas se ajuste a la salida que piensas obtener, si quieres puedes usar transistores excitadores diferentes de los 2N3904 y los 2N3906, pero de mejores características eléctricas.

Un saludo.


----------



## fdesergio

SKYFALL dijo:


> Busca en el mensaje 18 de este tema, ahí esta lo que buscas, como transistores de salida utiliza TIP3055 o el que mas se ajuste a la salida que piensas obtener, si quieres puedes usar transistores excitadores diferentes de los 2N3904 y los 2N3906, pero de mejores características eléctricas.
> 
> Un saludo.



Ok, gracias Fernando, lo mirare, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## ramtech

Lo Felicito y Agradezco Fernando SKYFALL por el Trabajo que ha hecho, ya que es un excelente aporte para todos los que nos gustan los amplificadores, le cuento que tuve oportunidad de reparar varios modelos de etapas que utilizan éstos circuitos híbridos, inclusive varias a las que no se le habia dañado el STK por lo bien protegidas y calculadas que estaban. 

Bueno, para colaborar con el post y ya que STK falsos abundan, les cuento que destapandolos para investigar cómo estaban hechos he visto que en su mayoria éstos están hechos con componentes discretos smd los cuales dejan ver sus códigos, en especial las resistencias y los transistores cosa que nos puede ayudar mucho para poder extraer el circuito de alguno que estemos por armar.


----------



## SKYFALL

Hola ramtech muchas gracias por tus comentarios, debo decir que tienes razon pues es de gran ayuda lo que comentas en el momento de extraer el diagrama interno, hacerlo con los integrados thick film originales es mucho mas dificil pero se puede hacer, solo que ayuda mucho que el circuito que estemos trabajando este 100% funcional.


----------



## papu

Hola a todos, tengo un stk 417-090, estube buscando por internet, y no pude encontrar el diagrama externo para este integrado, si alguno tubiese alguna info se lo agradeceria demaciado mucho!!, saludos!


----------



## juisro

Hola , esto te puede servir . Saludos


----------



## papu

Muchas gracias juisro!!! en la semana arranco el pcb....saludos!


----------



## SKYFALL

No olvides que este integrado trabaja con dos fuentes duales independientes, que se conmutan entre sí a medida que aumenta la potencia presente en la salida.


----------



## papu

sisi, tengo la fuente, la habia guardado cuando recicle el CI, cundo lo arme subo fotos, saludos!


----------



## sakis st

Mi colección se compone de 26 páginas para el datasheet datasheet STK Power audio amplifier module

91 páginas STK-S01

saludos


----------



## jose96

Hola, tengo un amplificador que monto mi padre hace 30 años, y lleva como integrado el STK014, despues de buscar, no he conseguido encontrar el datasheet de este integrado. Saben donde puedo encontrarlo, o alguno de ustedes lo tiene? es porque la PCB donde esta, esta muy desgastada, y me gustaria hacerle una para poder seguir usandolo en condiciones.

Un saludo, y gracias de antemano.


----------



## sakis st

STK014

Saludos


----------



## jose96

Muchas gracias!


----------



## SKYFALL

jose96 dijo:


> Muchas gracias!



Es un poco complicado de encontrar porque es un híbrido que lleva mucho tiempo en el mercado, ademas que también ya hace tiempo esta descontinuado, no es que se use muy poco pero seria bueno de tener el diagrama interno, deberé buscar entre lo que tengo a ver si se puede sacar un esquema eléctrico completo.


----------



## hell_fish

Buenas... Saque el amplificador de un equipo sony el integrado es el STK4142II, en los conectores trae los siguientes nombres: MUTE, CURR, R, -B, +B, L y GND podría alguien explicarme como usar los pines de MUTE Y CURR gracias


----------



## SKYFALL

Bueno la explicación no es del todo complicada pero si te agradecería que tomaras una foto para poder dar una orientación mas acertada de como lo conectaras dependiendo la configuración que tiene en la board que recuperaste.


----------



## hell_fish

Estas son algunas fotos disculpen la calidad de las imágenes las tome desde mi pc, en la primera se enumeran de derecha a izquierda MUTE, CURR, R, B-, b+, L, GND. No se como conectar los pines MUTE y CURR gracias


----------



## SKYFALL

Hum yo conozco esa placa, las entradas estan en el conector pequeño del lado izquierdo, trata a hacer lo siguiente: los R y L son salidas directas a los altavoces entre ellos y GND, conecta de ahi los altavoces.

B+ y B- son las tensiones de la fuente dual, conectalos a la fuente ademas del GND.

en el conector izquierdo ubica las entradas de cada canal y conectalos a un potenciometro de 50k en configuracion divisor de tension para controlar el volumen y poder inyectar audio al amplificador.

conecta solamente la fuente y los altavoces, si tenemos ruido en los altavoces es buena señal, ahora gradua el potenciometro de 50k a ver si hay alguna variacion de volumen del ruido.

Si es asi inyectale señal de audio para ver como la amplifica.


----------



## sakis st

Aquí está libre de este libro desde el turuta
y muchas otras

5000 integrated circuits - power audio amplifiers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.turuta.md/databook_archive.php

Saludos


----------



## hell_fish

Gracias amigos por responder, pero que conecto donde dice MUTE y CURR, debería conectar el pin de MUTE a tierra o a +VCC o alguna tension para que funcione.


----------



## SKYFALL

Estos STK funcionan sin necesidad de tener conectado ningún tipo de potencial al MUTE, por eso te dije que primero lo alimentaras normalmente y después veíamos si era necesario conectar algo entre MUTE y CURR.


----------



## hell_fish

SKYFALL te agradezco muchísimo tu ayuda!!


----------



## SKYFALL

No hay de que hell_fish, has lo que te digo y verifica al tiempo que la temperatura del encapsulado se mantenga baja.


----------



## hell_fish

No funciona es como si tuviera en MUTE activado... Alguna idea ? Gracias


----------



## SKYFALL

Conecta desde el positivo de la fuente una resistencia de 10k y la otra punta la conectas en el pin del mute a ver si se activa.


----------



## chepao

amigos, perdon si nos es aqui, pero veo experiencia en estos aparatitos, yo estoy queriendo montar un amplificador con un STK412-170 pero me he topado con las resistencias que van a la salida la cual solo aparece en el diagrama como L10N, la he buscado en las ventas de electronica pero no las tienen, sera que uno mismo las puede hacer? yo simplemente soy un aficionado-principiante, sera que alguno de ustedes podria hacer el favor de indicarme como construir una??  claro si es que se puede, 








saludos para todos!!


----------



## Fogonazo

chepao dijo:


> amigos, perdon si nos es aqui, pero veo experiencia en estos aparatitos, yo estoy queriendo montar un amplificador con un STK412-170 pero me he topado con las resistencias que van a la salida la cual solo aparece en el diagrama como *L10N*, la he buscado en las ventas de electronica pero no las tienen, sera que uno mismo las puede hacer? yo simplemente soy un aficionado-principiante, sera que alguno de ustedes podria hacer el favor de indicarme como construir una??  claro si es que se puede,
> 
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1157480_563491063713872_721268497_n.jpg
> 
> saludos para todos!!



Si el nombre es *L10N* casi con seguridad es una Bobina.
Según el datasheet cada canal lleva una bobina de 3µH.
En el Foro puedes encontrar varios temas sobre el cálculo de bobinas.


----------



## sakis st

Inductancia = 3 uH
Diámetro de alambre = 1 mm
Bobina Longitud = 25 mm
Diámetro = 15 mm bobina
DC Resistencia = 0.0227 Ohm
Longitud del cable requerido = 1,04 m
Número de vueltas = 20


----------



## SKYFALL

sakis st dijo:


> Inductancia = 3 uH
> Diámetro de alambre = 1 mm
> Bobina Longitud = 25 mm
> Diámetro = 15 mm bobina
> DC Resistencia = 0.0227 Ohm
> Longitud del cable requerido = 1,04 m
> Número de vueltas = 20



Ya con esto no te hace falta nada, no olvides que debes construir dos fuentes duales independientes, para alimentar cada punto de tension o hacer una de alto voltaje primero y a partir de esta reducir el voltaje para llegar a los 60VDC que necesita el circuito.


----------



## chepao

Señores: Fogonazo, Sakis St y SKYFALL,  muy agradecido por su asistencia, me pondré manos a la obra!!!


----------



## SKYFALL

chepao dijo:


> Señores: Fogonazo, Sakis St y SKYFALL.  muy agradecido por su asistencia, me pondre manos a la obra!!!



Hola Chepao que pasó con tu circuito, si te funciono? Cuéntanos acerca de su desempeño.


----------



## mrmay

hola como están compañeros 

me gustaría saber si alguno de ustedes tendrá el diagrama interno del STK416-130-E.

gracias de antemano


----------



## Wantech

mrmay si solo es el diagrama interno aquí lo subo, si es con los valores internos esta un poco complicado , pero hay un amplificador de 100W por canal que tiene esa misma configuración interna de ese STK si lo encuentro se lo paso, suerte en su búsqueda mrmay


----------



## el-rey-julien

Wantech dijo:


> mrmay si solo es el diagrama interno aquí lo subo, si es con los valores internos esta un poco complicado no recuerdo bien, pero hay un amplificador de 100W por canal que tiene esa misma configuración, suerte en su búsqueda mrmay



lo que solicita el compañero es el diagrama interno del ic,
de eso se trata este hilo ¡¡¡¡


----------



## SKYFALL

En este momento no lo tengo pero estoy detrás de el hace días, cuando este un poco libre voy al centro y busco uno para hacerle su intervención quirúrgica y salir de dudas, un poco de paciencia, no es un circuito tan convencional como los que hemos examinado.


----------



## Maurici0

Como estan amigos del foro. con relacion a este tema les cuento. Bastante tiempo atras aran unos 10 años aprox, mi primer amplificador que realice fue uno a transistores muy simple que estragaba 10 w yo estaba facinado por la potencia que tenia, pero un dia biendo el entonces ECG de reemplazos me encontre con un integrado que decia potencia de salida 100w (era mi QUERIDO STK4131 II ) me quede mudo pensando tremenda potencia a de entregar eso como se oira, en ese entonces yo era estudiante de electronica y como la mayoria de estudiantes dependia economicamente de mis padres asi que plata que recibia la ahorraba para comprarme ese integrado, por fin consegui la plata lo compre lo arme y lo puse a funcionar, para mi sorpresa tenia un sonido que me dejo alucinado, fuen cuando me dia una tremenda curiosidad por saber que tenia dentro aquel integrado, para ese entoncees yo no manejaba la internet asi que no sabia que lo podia conseguir facilmente a si que me propuse abrirlo, cuando lo abro para mi sorpresa tenia pistas, transistores que se podian ver, asi que con mucho esfuerzo practique ingenieria inversa jejej con ayuda del ECG que tenia el esquema interno del circuito logre lo que para mi entonces era una gran azaña jaja lo reproduje con componentes discretos y desde entonces hasta la fecha lo tengo funcionando le hice unas pequeñas modificaciones para que me soporte +-67 v y ahora me entrega una potencia de 220W a 8 ohms lo tengo con 4 parlantes de 12" que suenan que botan la casa todo tiembla cuando lo tengo al maximo y en frecuencias muy bajas, fenomenal jaja fue mi primer amor jajaja. 

Aproposito recien estoy empesando a comentar y pueden contar con migo para cualquier duda que tengan con respecto a amplificadores y fuentes. SALUDOS


----------



## eleccortez

Maurici0 dijo:


> Como estan amigos del foro. con relacion a este tema les cuento. Bastante tiempo atras aran unos 10 años aprox, mi primer amplificador que realice fue uno a transistores muy simple que estragaba 10 w yo estaba facinado por la potencia que tenia, pero un dia biendo el entonces ECG de reemplazos me encontre con un integrado que decia potencia de salida 100w (era mi QUERIDO STK4131 II ) me quede mudo pensando tremenda potencia a de entregar eso como se oira, en ese entonces yo era estudiante de electronica y como la mayoria de estudiantes dependia economicamente de mis padres asi que plata que recibia la ahorraba para comprarme ese integrado, por fin consegui la plata lo compre lo arme y lo puse a funcionar, para mi sorpresa tenia un sonido que me dejo alucinado, fuen cuando me dia una tremenda curiosidad por saber que tenia dentro aquel integrado, para ese entoncees yo no manejaba la internet asi que no sabia que lo podia conseguir facilmente a si que me propuse abrirlo, cuando lo abro para mi sorpresa tenia pistas, transistores que se podian ver, asi que con mucho esfuerzo practique ingenieria inversa jejej con ayuda del ECG que tenia el esquema interno del circuito logre lo que para mi entonces era una gran azaña jaja lo reproduje con componentes discretos y desde entonces hasta la fecha lo tengo funcionando le hice unas pequeñas modificaciones para que me soporte +-67 v y ahora me entrega una potencia de 220W a 8 ohms lo tengo con 4 parlantes de 12" que suenan que botan la casa todo tiembla cuando lo tengo al maximo y en frecuencias muy bajas, fenomenal jaja fue mi primer amor jajaja.
> 
> Aproposito recien estoy empesando a comentar y pueden contar con migo para cualquier duda que tengan con respecto a amplificadores y fuentes. SALUDOS


muy bueno !! por que no compartis el diagrama del amplificador que as construido con el foro .


----------



## SKYFALL

Maurici0 dijo:


> un dia biendo el entonces ECG de reemplazos me encontre con un integrado que decia potencia de salida 100w (era mi QUERIDO STK4131 II )



Debe ser el STK4231II, porque el STK4131II es solo de 20W minimo por canal.


----------



## Maurici0

Jajaja si tienes razón, es el stk4231II, es que me ilusioné relatando mi historia jajajaja.


----------



## SKYFALL

Maurici0 dijo:


> jajaja si tienes razon es el stk4231II, esque me ilucione relatando mi historia jajajaja.



Según cuentas te quedo muy bien tu diagrama, déjalo acá en este hilo para que lo podamos ensayar también.


----------



## Nibitor

Me uno a la moción, yo estoy disfrutando actualmente de un doble canal de STK4048II (el de este post) y estoy bastante conforme con el resultado, si te animas puedes subir el diagrama del STK4231II para ponerlo en práctica.

Saludos.


----------



## SKYFALL

Nibitor dijo:


> Me uno a la moción, yo estoy disfrutando actualmente de un doble canal de STK4048II (el de este post) y estoy bastante conforme con el resultado, si te animas puedes subir el diagrama del STK4231II para ponerlo en práctica.
> 
> Saludos.



Que transistores usaste en tu montaje? Los que yo recomendé o algunos diferentes?


----------



## Nibitor

> Que transistores usaste en tu montaje? Los que yo recomendé o algunos diferentes?


Usé los transistores TIP35C y exitadores TIP41C y TIP42C, una vez a toda potencia volaron los 2N3904 y 2N3906 pero no volaron los de potencia, asi que los cambié y asunto resuelto 
Lo estoy alimentando con +-46 Volts y con un equalizador technics suena la raja


----------



## SKYFALL

Nibitor dijo:


> Usé los transistores TIP35C y exitadores TIP41C y TIP42C, una vez a toda potencia volaron los 2N3904 y 2N3906 pero no volaron los de potencia, asi que los cambié y asunto resuelto
> Lo estoy alimentando con +-46 Volts y con un equalizador technics suena la raja



Pero los que volaron fueron los exitadores, los demas no y por eso pusiste los tip cierto?


----------



## Nibitor

Exacto, los que volaron fueron los exitadores 2n3904 y 3n3906, los reemplazé con TIP TIP41C y TIP42C y va de lujo


----------



## SKYFALL

Ese tipo de exitador tiene sus limitantes de tension y de potencia, debi dejar que cada uno escogiera sus transistores acorde a su necesidad.


----------



## CHUWAKA

hola encontre esto espero les sirva a alguien después subo el sitio donde lo saque saludossss


----------



## SKYFALL

jose circuit dijo:


> hola encontre esto espero les sirva a alguien después subo el sitio donde lo saque saludossss



Deben tener en cuenta que si van a utilizar este esquema para reemplazar este integrado deben invertir los pines de conexión, porque mirándolo de frente y de izquierda a derecha comienza con el pin 14 y termina en el 1.


----------



## boris guillen

estoy viendo el diagrama del stk4172
Ver el archivo adjunto 50118
es el mismo que el del stk4192? 
que transistores debo usar? si lo quiero alimentar con +/- 60v ?


----------



## SKYFALL

boris guillen dijo:


> estoy viendo el diagrama del stk4172
> Ver el archivo adjunto 50118
> es el mismo que el del stk4192?
> que transistores devo usar? si lo quiero alimentar con +/- 60v ?



Es practicamente el mismo esquema desde el 4102 hasta el 4192, el 4192 admite maximo +/- 52.5V, si lo vas a alimentar a 60V debes buscar transistores que en su tension maxima entre colector y emisor por lo menos tolere 180V para dar un margen de seguridad, los transistores driver tambien deben ser mas robustos que los demas transistores de VAS y espejo de corriente.


----------



## el prinsipe

*H*ola*,* necesito cooperación con un amplificador con stk 086G que no le consigo la salida y quisiera saber si alguien tiene el diagrama interno del stk 086G, si sale de su corazón ojo no le estoy exigiendo nada a nadie*,* perdóneme si falta alguna coma*,* punto*,* pero no soy mu*y* bueno en esto


----------



## Fogonazo

el prinsipe dijo:


> *H*ola*,* necesito cooperación con un amplificador con stk 086G que no le consigo la salida y quisiera saber si alguien tiene el diagrama interno del stk 086G, si sale de su corazón ojo no le estoy exigiendo nada a nadie*,* perdóneme si falta alguna coma*,* punto*,* pero no soy mu*y* bueno en esto



Así da gusto leerte y colaborar contigo.


----------



## el prinsipe

*C*ompañero*s *disculpen*,* pero me conformo solo con saber el valor de la resistencia que va con los dos driver de potencia para solo r*e*emplazar la salida *, *que fue lo que se quemo *, *vean el diagrama interno y si se puede hacer.


----------



## Fogonazo

el prinsipe dijo:


> compañero  disculpen  pero me conformo  solo con  saber   el  valor  de  la resistencia  que  va con  los  dos  driver de potencia para  solo remplazar la salida  que  fue  lo  que  se  quemo vean el  diagrama interno   y  si  se puede hacer



¿ Estas hablando de *R12* y *R13* en el diagrama ?

Si es así debe ser de unos *100Ω* a *150Ω*, *120Ω* deberían funcionar bien.


----------



## crimson

Colaboramos con algo más:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/855525/ _Saludos C


----------



## el prinsipe

*F*ogonazo*,* cuando me refería al diagrama del stk 086 me refería a los valores de los componentes interno*s* del stk 086*,* gracia*s* por su colaboración en cuanto a las resistencia*s* se lo agradezco *,* esta mañana fui a comprar el integrado y no los conseguí estoy pensando en hacer el stk completo con componente discreto*s* *, *pero me falta saber los valores internos de los componente*s*


----------



## Fogonazo

el prinsipe dijo:


> fogonazo cuando  me  refería  al  diagrama del stk 086  me  refería  alos  valores  de los  componentes  interno  del  stk 086  gracia  por su  colaboración en  cuanto  alas  resistencia se  lo  agradezco  esta  mañana fui  a  comprar el  integrado  y  no  los  conseguí   estoy  pensando en hacer  el  stk  completo  con componente  discreto  pero  me  falta  saber  los  valores  internos  de  los  componente


*No* es lo mismo que escribiste aquí:


el prinsipe dijo:


> compañero  disculpen  pero *me conformo  solo con  saber   el  valor  de  la resistencia  que  va con  los  dos  driver de potencia para  solo remplazar la salida  que  fue  lo  que  se  quemo vean el  diagrama interno*   y  si  se puede hacer


----------



## el prinsipe

*O*key*,* tienes razón*,* solo le *h*ago el comentario *h*a*-v*er si se puede*, *porque para mi seria mejor hacerlo todo completo y mejorar la etapa de salida agregando 2 transistores mas por canal*,* me gusta mejorar siempre las cosas para que funcionen mejor.


----------



## crimson

Hola el prinsipe, lamentablemente no es sencillo obtener los datos de los componentes internos del STK086G, pero la disposición de los componentes es el de un amplificador tipo "Dr. Self" con algunas variantes lógicas. El circuito de bias es igual al que usa el Hartke:

y la arquitectura del diferencial de entrada + espejo de corriente y el VAS es muy similar a:

Será cuestión de "inspirarse" en esos valores como para ir armando algo parecido.
Saludos C


----------



## el prinsipe

muchas  gracias  compañero por su  colaboración,  miren   por favor entiendan me  en  esta  inquietud  que  tengo   me  estoy  proponiendo otro proyecto  que  es el stk 4050  lo único  que  quiero  es  saber  si  alguien sabe  como  aumentar la  cantidad de transistores  a  esta  etapa  de salida,  como hacer  la configuración aquí  le  dejo la etapa de salida original   quiero agregarle  por  lo menos  4 transistores  mas  pero quiero hacerlo originalmente  como sale  en el  diseño  original  digo esto, porque  un  compañero  me  dijo que si  se  podía hacer  y  me  paso  la  misma  etapa de salida pero modificada  para  trabajar  a menos  impedancia pero  no  se  si la  cálida  de sonido  sea  igual,  pregunto  porque  no  le  agrego  los  dos  diodos  como  lo  tiene  la  otra  etapa de salida original  y tan bien  veo  una  variación en las resistencia  alguien me  puede  explicar  digo  esto  porque  yo  tan bien trate de agrégale  mas  transistores  a la etapa  original   y  me  confundía  no sabia como  hacerlo.



disculpen digo esto  porque  a la etapa  modificada   si  se  como agregarle  mas  transistores de  salida  pero  ala  etapa original  no se   porque,  me  confunden  las  resistencia que  va con  la base  del  transistor de salida  que va  con  el  voltaje  positivo  la  verdad  no se  si  al  ponerle mas  transistores tengo  que  agregarle  una  resistencia mas  en  la  base  digo  esto,  porque  cuando el  circuito  se  cierra  las resistencia  de  la  base  quedan  en  paralelo imagínense 8 transistores   entonces como  ustedes  saben  las  resistencia  en paralelo  reducen   su capacidad de resistencia  y no  se  si  eso  afecte.


----------



## crimson

Hola el prinsipe, yo cuando quiero hacer algún invento raro me fijo en los diseños ya probados de equipos comerciales. Creo que lo que pretendés hacer es algo de esto:

es la etapa de salida de una potencia RAM, tiene un triple darlington. Esta potencia en particular trabaja con +/- 90V así que te puede interesar...
Saludos C


----------



## el prinsipe

señor crimson  justo eso  es  lo  que  quiero pero la  inquietud  mia  es  porque  no  se  puede  hacer  con   su  configuración  de  salida  original ,me  explico  con  los  diodo  como  lo  lleva  el  circuito  original en la etapa de  salida , porque  para  agregar  mas  transistores  cambian la  configuración,digo esto porque no se  si  al  poner  la  etapa que  usted propone no  tiene  la  misma  calidad o  pegada de bajo espero  que  me  entienda y me responda  si  no  es  mucha  molestia



a se  me olvidava la  etapa  que  usted propuso  es  complementaria  la del  stk es cuasi-complementaria


----------



## crimson

Hola el prinsipe, la RAM de la que te acerqué la etapa de salida la escuché y es una maravilla cómo funciona. Un amigo mío DJ tiene unas cuántas y las trabaja con parlantes DAS en un club nocturno y son demoledoras. ¿Ya compraste los transistores de salida y son todos NPN? Porque tengo por ahí el circuito de una etapa de potencia nacional que usaba el sistema que vos querés hacer... voy aver si lo encuentro...
Saludos C


----------



## el prinsipe

si ya  los  compre  son estos  ,compre   esto  porque  este  stk  calienta  que  da  miedo  compa



un  ojo  de la  cara  me  salieron 210 bolibares   para  empesar  compre 8


----------



## crimson

Hola el prinsipe, me parece que esto es lo que andás buscando:

te hice el dibujo como si fuera el STK086G, con las entradas en pata 9 y 5.
Los transistores NPN (salvo el MJE340) son todos de potencia, como los que compraste.
Saludos C


----------



## el prinsipe

gracia  se lo agradezco  con  el  corazón  pero  esta  etapa  de  salida  es para  úsala  en  el  stk 4050 o  en el stk 086  gracia por  su  atención


----------



## crimson

crimson dijo:


> te hice el dibujo como si fuera el STK086G, con las entradas en pata 9 y 5.


  
Saludos C


----------



## DOSMETROS

Los transistores que compraste son Switching , no digo que no vayan a funcionar , pero . . . 

NTE2596
Silicon NPN Transistor
High Voltage, High Current Switch


----------



## el prinsipe

señor DOSMETRO usted  me puso cabe-son que tiene que ver que sea Switching  me pueder explicar que  tiene  este  transistor que  no tenga otro,  por ejemplo c5200 si este  2596 se lo  lleva  en  todo potencia  corriente  y voltaje  es  mejor  que el c5200 O hay una variación  en  la  calidad  de  sonido


----------



## ramtech

DOSMETROS dijo:


> 2n3055 15A 115W
> TIP3055 15A 90W
> TIP35 25A 125W



Lo Complicado de estos Componentes mas viejitos es que cuestan conseguirlos de calidad, en la zona donde vivo y con los proveedores que no creen en las falsificaciones con suerte a veces llega un stock de C5200 y A1943 originales. Si Alguno de ustedes Conoce algun Proveedor en Argentina que traiga los 2n y tip Buenos por favor comenten.


----------



## SKYFALL

el prinsipe dijo:


> señor DOSMETRO usted  me puso cabe-son que tiene que ver que sea Switching  me pueder explicar que  tiene  este  transistor que  no tenga otro,  por ejemplo c5200 si este  2596 se lo  lleva  en  todo potencia  corriente  y voltaje  es  mejor  que el c5200 O hay una variación  en  la  calidad  de  sonido



El problema de usar esos transistores esta en la respuesta de frecuencia


----------



## crimson

Y en su capacidad de trabajo en la zona lineal. Es el viejo problema de la sábana corta... si me tapo la cabeza se me destapan los pies. Para evitar que explotaran al trabajarlos con + / - 90 V puso unos transistores que aguantan mucha tensión y corriente, pero que no son aconsejables para audio, sino para estar encendidos o apagados...
Saludos C


----------



## mijac27

tengo una duda con respecto al stk4142II que arme con 4 tip3055, por cuestiones de espacio en el minicomponente a los transistores los tengo que montar alejados de la placa, que cables deberia utilizar para unir la placa a los transistores?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Común , pero debes retorcerlos , fijate en https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/fotos-amplificadores-hechos-casa-13123/

Y mantenerlos algo alejados de los de 220V


----------



## mijac27

gracias! Dosmetros

vana  estar alejados de la fuente unos 10 cm, sera suficiente?

y en cuanto a la seccion de los cables?


----------



## Cdma System

9 amperes por milímetro, comercialmente 1.5 que soporta 13A, creo quee con eso basta.


----------



## mijac27

porque tanto (9A) si la fuente es de 4A y -+39v?


----------



## Cdma System

Preguntaste que medida de cable.

El cable de 1mm soporta hasta 9A, pero es más común encontrar en cualquier ferretería o casa de electricidad cable de 1.5 mm que soporta hasta 13A y con eso ya estás sobrado.


----------



## SKYFALL

mijac27 dijo:


> porque tanto (9A) si la fuente es de 4A y -+39v?



Puedes utilizar cable numero 18 AWG y con ese calibre es suficiente, el de 1,5 mm de seccion es el numero 16 AWG, también funciona pero no es necesaria tanta sección de conductor en los transistores de salida para la potencia que se va a manejar, los debes enrollar para evitar interferencias y deben estar alejadas de las lineas de alimentación AC


----------



## mijac27

instale todo dentro del minicomponente como me indicaron y no funciono, salio humo (no pude ver exactamente de donde, ni encontre componentes quemados a simple vista), se encendio el minicomponente y a los 3 segundos aproximadamente se activo la protecion, previamente un sonido de corriente en los parlantes, medi la salida y tenia alrededor de 23 v de continua que ascendia por unos instantes a 70 v aproximadamente.


----------



## SKYFALL

Como es que paso eso mijac? no probaste el montaje fuera del minicomponente antes de hacer el cambio del STK? los tabs de los transistores si los ibas a montar en un mismo disipador iban con aislante de mica? La verdad si no lo probaste primero afuera del minicomponente como sabias que lo habías armado bien?


----------



## mijac27

Ferchito dijo:


> Como es que paso eso mijac? no probaste el montaje fuera del minicomponente antes de hacer el cambio del STK? los tabs de los transistores si los ibas a montar en un mismo disipador iban con aislante de mica? La verdad si no lo probaste primero afuera del minicomponente como sabias que lo habías armado bien?




primera pregunta: nose!
no probe el circuito afuera (por ansioso).
monte todo en un mismo disipador (100x100x40, de 7mm de espesor) con su respectiva grasa siliconada, tornillo con su buje plastico y aislante de mica en cada transistor.


----------



## SKYFALL

hno::cabezon: debiste probarlo antes de montarlo, y de verificar que no hubiera quedado mordido algun aislante permitiendo un corto entre los potenciales.


----------



## mijac27

Ferchito dijo:


> hno::cabezon: debiste probarlo antes de montarlo, y de verificar que no hubiera quedado mordido algun aislante permitiendo un corto entre los potenciales.




cuando monte todo revise con el multimetros que no esten en contacto directo los transistores, de todas maneras no se quemaron.


----------



## DISCOV

mijac27 a mi tambien me paso lo mismo cuando insale un emulador de stk , se quemaron los 4 tip 3055c en un equipo sharp cd-bp 2000, pero yo lo había probado antes de instalarlo, se escuchaba el audio normal a poco volumen pero cuando aumente casi al máximo se puso a oscilar y se quemaron los tip3055c.
ahora tengo 2 emuladores de stk dentro del equipo para amplificar los bajos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

DISCOV dijo:


> mijac27 a mi tambien me paso lo mismo cuando insale un emulador de stk , se quemaron los 4 tip 3055c en un equipo sharp cd-bp 2000, pero yo lo había probado antes de instalarlo, se escuchaba el audio normal a poco volumen pero cuando aumente casi al máximo se puso a oscilar y se quemaron los tip3055c.
> ahora tengo 2 emuladores de stk dentro del equipo para amplificar los bajos.


 
Por que no subís el diagrama de tu emulador  ?


----------



## mijac27

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Por que no subís el diagrama de tu emulador  ?



en la pagina 3 de este mismo tema esta el PDF y la lista de componentes.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Gracias Mijac27 , pero yo me refería a éste ! :



DISCOV dijo:


> hace tiempo yo abrí un stk4152II para poder emularlo y lo logre , solo me tomo 2 días en construirlo , lo estoy haciendo funcionar con + - 25 v con cuatro transistores 2n3055, y suena bien. Lo he probado con 2 parlantes lbt-lx6 de un sony , y el transformador que he usado es de un panasonic.


----------



## mijac27

DISCOV dijo:


> mijac27 a mi tambien me paso lo mismo cuando insale un emulador de stk , se quemaron los 4 tip 3055c en un equipo sharp cd-bp 2000, pero yo lo había probado antes de instalarlo, se escuchaba el audio normal a poco volumen pero cuando aumente casi al máximo se puso a oscilar y se quemaron los tip3055c.
> ahora tengo 2 emuladores de stk dentro del equipo para amplificar los bajos.



si porque no subis tu diagrama! yo tambien lo quiero ver!

mi emulador no se quemo, solo no funciono y el humo salio de la placa grande (donde va montado el stk) del minicomponente, pero "a la vista" no hay componentes quemados, desolde el emulador stk y el minicomponente prende normalmente.
de todas maneras cuando tenga mas tiempo armare el circuito de aplicacion para usarlo con el emulador.


----------



## SKYFALL

Hola mijac27 recuerdas que cuando hiciste el impreso del STK los dos lo revisamos, y finalmente lo cambiaste por uno definitivo porque el otro tenia unos errores, ese definitivo que dejaste yo lo arme, según recuerdo funciono bien, voy a ver que paso deja unas fotos por favor.


----------



## DISCOV

Imagenes del emulador instalado



el stk4152II  lo voy a buscar, ya no lo tengo operativo, trabajo como medio año el ampli despues lo desarmé porque necesitaba el transformador.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Está muy bueno , no te olvides del diagrama


----------



## DISCOV

El emulador de stk4152II  lo diseñe con marcador indeleble, pero tengo la pcb donde va el stk  diseñado en eagle.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Subilo para los muchachos , dale  !


----------



## DISCOV

Con transistores a1015, c1815 ,tip41c, tip42c y tip3055 salío grande el pcb todavía no lo he armado, espero y no tenga errores.


----------



## SKYFALL

Excelente aporte, gracias por plasmar en placa impresa las intenciones de este hilo, por falta de tiempo no lo he podido hacer pero no hace falta, el que nos acabas de compartir esta perfecto.


----------



## DISCOV

Encontré un trafo de un aiwa  con 32-32  y 15-15 en alterma,finalmente lo probe con 15 es el que no supera el voltaje máximo de trabajo  del stk que rectificandolos y filtrandolos dan un aproximado de 20 voltios en dc. El ampli funciona


----------



## el prinsipe

hola  compañero yo  quiero  hacer  lo  mismo  pero  con el  stk 4211 que es  muy  parecido  a  este pero  se  le  quemo  la  salida  nada  mas


----------



## DISCOV

el prinsipe dijo:


> hola  compañero yo  quiero  hacer  lo  mismo  pero  con el  stk 4211 que es  muy  parecido  a  este pero  se  le  quemo  la  salida  nada  mas



quieres construir un pcb o repararlo, tienes los componentes internos del stk que quieres emular



te podría ayudar , pero no tengo los valores de componentes internos de 4211


----------



## el prinsipe

como me  vas ayudar   entonce  si   sabes los  valores interno


----------



## DOSMETROS

el prinsipe dijo:


> como me vas ayudar entonce si sabes los valores interno


 
Si *vos* conseguís el diagrama , él pòdría ayudarte


----------



## el prinsipe

este es se  los  dejo  para  que  lo  evalúen   y  me  orienten


----------



## SKYFALL

el prinsipe dijo:


> este es se  los  dejo  para  que  lo  evalúen   y  me  orienten



Si necesitas construir el STK4141X, en el mensaje 18 de este mismo hilo deje el diagrama interno con los valores reales de los componentes para un STK4172II, en esencia son lo mismo solo que el de serie X tiene unos componentes adicionales en los espejos de corriente que reduce sustancialmente el THD+N del integrado.

Comparalos para que te orientes con ese diagrama, Saludos.


----------



## Alexander Castellanos

hola a todo el foro amigos tengo un amplificador kenwood model KA-3300 que usa dos módulos sp40w los cuales trabajan a +-33v y nolos  consigo y estuve viendo el diagrama se ve sencillo pero claro sin saber los valores no lo es mi idea es si puedo sustituirlo con transistores para ver si me orientan en el valor de las resistencias y diodos internos gracias de antemano.


----------



## crimson

Hola Alexander, son fáciles de cambiar. Para esos valores de tensión:



Acordate que los BD's deben ir al disipador también, o ponerle dos disipadores pequeños y los diodos 1N4007 deben ir en contacto térmico con los transistores de salida y el disipador.
Saludos C


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , o que intente quitarle la tapa de aluminio a ver si  se puede reparar , así no lo quita de original.


----------



## DISCOV

Algo de ayuda para el prinsipe.


----------



## Alexander Castellanos

crimson dijo:


> Hola Alexander, son fáciles de cambiar. Para esos valores de tensión:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 114517
> 
> Acordate que los BD's deben ir al disipador también, o ponerle dos disipadores pequeños y los diodos 1N4007 deben ir en contacto térmico con los transistores de salida y el disipador.
> Saludos C



saludos y gracias por la ayuda are el cambio y comento


----------



## el prinsipe

DISCOV pero  no  pusiste  los  valores de  los  componente   publicaste el pcv con  las piesa  pero  no los valores de  los  componentes y en cuanto  alo  que  dijo ferchito  le  pregunto  si  no  se  puede  calcular  el  resto de  componente  para  hacerlo original


----------



## DISCOV

tiene que buscar los valores reales de las resistencias


----------



## el prinsipe

gracias  por  todo DISCOV pero  lo  mas  difícil  es  eso    lo  demás  yo  lo  savia  lo  que  no  se son  los  valores  de  la resistencia  pero  de  toda  maneras  gracias por su  atención



bueno  la  verdad  que  es tremendo  proyecto,   hay  un  hombre  que   sabe  bastante  y  me  puede  ayudan  en  este problema se llama  ferchito,  la  verdad  no  se  si  habrá  revisado  su correo   el publico  uno  casi  igual  que  esta  en  el  mensaje  18  he  casi  lo  mismo pero  este  tienes  unas  pieza mas, bueno no quiero  violar  las  normas  del  foro  pero como  usted  tiene   una  experiencia  muy  calificada  usted es  el elegido  para  esto  si  algún  compañero  del  foro  tiene  la  repuesta  con  mucho  cariño  se  lo  agradezco


----------



## DISCOV

un stk con los valores internos  que puede utilizar el prinsipe


----------



## el prinsipe

si  pero  que que  yo  estoy  buscado  tiene  22 patas  ente  tiene  14


----------



## Fogonazo

el prinsipe dijo:


> si  pero  que que  yo  estoy  buscado  tiene  22 patas  ente  tiene  14



Ver el archivo adjunto 116793
​
Yo cuento *22* patas.


----------



## SKYFALL

Las bases de los transistores de potencia son las que tienen un solo hilo, los emisores los que tienen dos hilos y los colectores son los cuadrados de cada transistor.


----------



## CHUWAKA

hola alguien? tendra el diagrama INTERNO del STK403-120 el cual estoy reparando y tiene un canal quemado y me salta la proteccion del equipo ya lo destape a dicho stk (subo fotos) y midiendo me da corto un transistoR y como vi que algunos los reparan poniendoles transistores cableados,me gustaria aser lo mismo pero quisiera saber que transistor ponerle (pnp_npn) tiene 4 dos por canal y uno solo se quemo una lastima cambiar todo por solo uno (jajaja)bueno quien pueda echarme una manita ...agradecido como siempre..saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ponga                       foto !


----------



## zopilote

En san google tienen toda la informacion, lo de repararlo habia que hacer la prueba, especialmente cuando no se encuentra a la mano el modulo stk.


----------



## CHUWAKA

bueno gracias zopilote es el que busco pero viendo tiene transistores darlington de salida ahora otra pregunta cual le podria poner obvio que que remplasaria no solo el quemado sino el que anda para que quede mas simetrico por las vias digo.si estoy mal ruego me corrijan depaso aprendo ya que nunca repare un stk.......haaaa me el equipo es un aiwa y su fuente me da 70+70 dc....


----------



## zopilote

Conseguir ya un darlington de potencia ya es un predicamento, casi nadie los tiene, son tan escasos. Lo que se haria es tratar de conseguir un stk desechado, y sacar el darlintog que tiene, es curioso que solo se queme de ese lado, otro camino seria con un darlington discreto (dos transistores, un driver y uno de potencia mas resistencia de polarizacion), y por ultimo tratar de encontrar un 2SD2389, 2SD2390, 2SD2222 , o los transistores de algun aiwa .


----------



## SKYFALL

Sacar un transistor de potencia de un STK es muy arriesgado, se puede dañar el transistor haciendolo, lo mejor es si se daño uno de estos reemplazar los 2 transistores darlington de potencia por discretos externos, asi se deban armar de a dos transistores para lograr el darlington.

Googlea por la hoja de datos del STK 403-120, ahi aparece el diagrama interno sin valores, pero aparecen la orientacion y polaridad de los transistores, guiate de eso y de la potencia del integrado para hacer el reemplazo de estos transistores.


----------



## zopilote

Solo aplica aire caliente a la pastilla del stk y saldra el transistor, que hay riesgo, si es que aplicas demasiado calor por mucho tiempo podria dañarse, pero no es probable, si tienes dominio de desoldar y soldar smd.


----------



## CHUWAKA

bien como otro stk no tengo yo veo la opcion mas viable es hacerle la configuracion darlingtons,,  ahora le pido su ayuda para poder realizar (con un planito-diagrama) por favor asi entiendo mejor ya que si me lo ponen en palabras mmmmmm,,,,capas le pifie,gracias muchas gracias.....


----------



## SKYFALL

zopilote dijo:


> Solo aplica aire caliente a la pastilla del stk y saldra el transistor, que hay riesgo, si es que aplicas demasiado calor por mucho tiempo podria dañarse, pero no es probable, si tienes dominio de desoldar y soldar smd.



En eso tienes toda la razon, no se con que herramienta cuente jose pero hacerlo a solo cautin es para volverse loco, si cuentas con pistola de calor es lo ideal.


----------



## CHUWAKA

hola amigos.pienso realizar esta configuracion que me dicen funcionara para reparar el stk cualquier cosa si tienen una mejor solucion me chiflan


----------



## crimson

Me gusta más así:

Saludos C


----------



## DOSMETROS

Crimson , y ponerle *solo un par* de éstos ?

BD651 Darlington Npn 120V - 8A
BD652 Darlington Pnp 120V - 8A


----------



## CHUWAKA

ahora una pregunta asi como puso crimson el tip 42c me aguanta 70 volts??? dosme buena tu idea veo si consigo y cuanto me duele esos BD.....gracias saludos


----------



## crimson

jose circuit dijo:


> ... el tip 42c me aguanta 70 volts???



Hola josé, aguanta perfectamente esa tensión. No sé si estará actualizada, pero en Liniers los tienen y no parecen caros...

Saludos C


----------



## DOSMETROS

Sips , esos no vienen tan falsificados como los TIP122 - 127 y son mas polentosos , quizás valgan algo mas . . .


----------



## SKYFALL

crimson dijo:


> Me gusta más así:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 123292
> Saludos C



Hola les dejo una guia para los darlington de potencia, el tip42c es PNP, no NPN como figura en el dibujo que habian dejado desde antes.

El transistor npn de potencia se escoje para que maneje al menos el doble de la tension por rama para el amplificador, en este caso un Vce desde los 120 voltios puede funcionar, tambien que pueda manejar un nivel adecuado de corriente es importante.


----------



## hlizarraga

Buenas tardes, tendrán el esquema del stk2028?

Saludos.


----------



## crimson

Hola hlizarraga, bienvenido a la Comunidad. Fijate si te sirve esto:



Saludos C


----------



## hlizarraga

Muchas gracias crimson, voy a compar. Saludos.


----------



## huggo20

soy nuevo en foro de elecronica , y quiciera si alguien me puede facilitar el diagrama interno de stk412-410 , con sus valores de componentes, gracias.


----------



## SKYFALL

Ese no lo tenemos, no me he dado a la tarea de destripar uno de esos, ya abriste el que tienes dañado?


----------



## huggo20

Éste Ic es de un aparato Sharp cd-sw300 , ya lo destapé pero no se ve nada dañado , tengo el datasheet del ic y el diagrama del aparato , lo quisiera emular o repararlo.

Éste es el integrado ya destapado.


----------



## SKYFALL

Y estas totalmente seguro que el STK esta dañado? Lo ensayaste en algun circuito externo al equipo?


----------



## huggo20

Este aparato Sharp lleva 2 ic stk de salida con el mismo numero, el problema es que se proteje por tener voltaje en la salida de los parlantes , al desmontar los integrados el aparato enciende perfectamrnte.

Les dejo la hoja de datasheet

Éste es es el que mas se parece por tener 18 pines stk412-010


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ya que lo tenés destapado , medí los transistores de salida , ojo no corten ningún "pelo"


----------



## DISCOV

huggo20 dijo:


> Este aparato Sharp lleva 2 ic stk de salida con el mismo numero, el problema es que se proteje por tener voltaje en la salida de los parlantes , al desmontar los integrados el aparato enciende perfectamrnte.
> 
> Les dejo la hoja de datasheet
> 
> Éste es es el que mas se parece por tener 18 pines stk412-010



Revisaste las resistencias, aveces solamente se dañan las resistencias de 100 ohmios


----------



## huggo20

Este aparato se probo con otros ic y funciona bien , los transistores de potencia miden bien , aprobechando sus experiencia en emlular ic stk , me decidi a hacer toda la pcb del ic stk pero como no tengo el conocimieto para desifrar los componentes internos del stk les pido la alluda para contruir la pcb del stk, y ver si se puede aumentar la capacidad de salida.


----------



## DOSMETROS

huggo20 dijo:


> y ver si se puede aumentar la capacidad de salida.


 
¿ Para que ? Si al funcionar con la misma fuente la potencia será la misma !


----------



## huggo20

si es sierto , yo quiero aprender hacer la pcb de los stk uno aveses nose encuentran y la otra algunos son muy caros .


----------



## SKYFALL

huggo20 dijo:


> si es sierto , yo quiero aprender hacer la pcb de los stk uno aveses nose encuentran y la otra algunos son muy caros .



Pues ya tienes la mitad del trabajo, tienes el STK, aunque dañado puedes empezar a descifrar las polaridades de los transistores y los valores de los componentes discretos, debes ayudarte del datasheet para identificar cada uno de ellos.

Ahora si te puedes hacer a uno de los STK que estan buenos con los que han probado el equipo y sacar el valor interno de los componentes; mucho mejor, con eso lo haces y nos compartes el esquema


----------



## huggo20

Ferchito , los stk que puse para probar eran prestados , este fin de semana voy a identificar los componentes en stk malos y despues les comento.


----------



## pandacba

"Ultra off topic"
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Velay, los intrumentos no se prestan, las herramientas no se prestan, los libros no se prestan, los STK tampoco se prestan, es como prestar a la novia!!
y no voy mencionar los porque no se presta...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
End


----------



## SKYFALL

huggo20 dijo:


> Ferchito , los stk que puse para probar eran prestados , este fin de semana voy a identificar los componentes en stk malos y despues les comento.



Teniendo en cuenta lo que comenta pandacba acerca de prestar un STK, le puedes decir al dueño que te preste uno un momentito y le explicas para qué, luego aprovechan el circuito para desvarar a otra persona cuándo tenga el mismo problema.


----------



## josco

estos datos los saque de un stk 0050 pirata. le quite los transistores dañados y le puse transistores cableados. funciono bien.


----------



## SKYFALL

josco dijo:


> estos datos los saque de un stk 0050 pirata. le quite los transistores dañados y le puse transistores cableados. funciono bien.



Excelente aporte josco, con eso ya podemos referirnos al datasheet de este modulo bien sea por .pdf o por el ECG para corroborar las tensiones y potencia de salida, asi se escogen los transistores indicados en esta aplicación.


----------



## chepao

Ferchito dijo:


> Hola chepao que paso con tu circuito si te funciono? cuentanos acerca de su desempeño.




hola amigos..!  pues aqui queriendo hacer mi amplificadorcito, con el STK412-170, ya compre todo lo necesario hasta el alambre para las bobinas de salida, bocinas por las cuales pregunte aqui en el foro, pues no sabia nada de como hacerlas ni ni sus medidas, asi es que agradezco por su apoyo!

ahora bien tengo la placa hecha pero me surgen dudas que quisiera disipar antes de empezar a armar, y esque las mismas son referentes a los capacitores de entrada de voltaje, y quisiera su orientacion para saber si estan conectados en la polaridad correcta, ya que en el diagrama del datasheet aparecen conectados de una forma, y en la imagen del diseño que tengo yo aparecen de otra, les anexo las imagenes para que puedan observarlas, los he marcado con flecha amarillas, o sera que yo  estoy loco jeee..!

de paso dejo una foto de mi placa en proceso, lo he terminado hoy por la mañana, y aun no he tomado mas fotos, pero compartire mas fotos para que opinen.

saludos amigos...!


----------



## SKYFALL

Tienes que guiarte obligatoriamente de la diagramacion original del STK la cual aparece en la primera imagen que dejaste.

En el circuito impreso dibujado en verde, los capacitores de las fuentes negativas estan invertidos, asi como el capacitor que va del pin 13 conectado al VH a través de la R de 100 Ohms de 1W.

Revisa detenidamente todas las conexiones de ese impreso y usa un marcador tipo sharpie para colocar las polaridades reales de los componentes en el PCB antes de montarlos y soldarlos, los STK son componentes muy potentes, pero a su vez muy delicados.

Debes usar dos fuentes dobles para tu montaje, es decir que +/- 90VDC es una fuente dual y +/- 60VDC es otra fuente dual diferente dado que es un amplificador clase H


----------



## chepao

hola debo usar dos fuentes?? o sea dos transformadores?? porque yo pensaba usar un transformador recuperado de un equipo de sonido que me tira varios voltajes entre los que estan 65 y 85 y es lo que pensaba usar, solo andaba buscando como hacer el circuito con los diodos y filtros y hacer que saque los +90, -90, +60 y -60, es un lio esto mmmm.!

necesito ayuda, dejo fotos del ampli y del transformador que pienso usar, a ver si me siguen tirando una manita...!

saludos amigos! saludos amigo Ferchito!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Me parece que aconsejan VH = ±54 y VL = ±37 como máximos normales de funcionamiento


----------



## SKYFALL

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me parece que aconsejan VH = ±54 y VL = ±37 como máximos normales de funcionamiento



Dosme tiene toda la razón pues no me fije antes de eso, en los valores de voltajes que tiene chepao piensa trabajarlo con los voltajes máximos absolutos lo cual no se debe hacer.

si el transformador que tienes entrega dos voltajes alternos independientes lo puedes conectar pero dentro de los niveles de tensión que aclaro Dosme, si es mayor como tu afirmas puedes dañar el STK.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No tengo habilidades ni de 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ni de 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Son los del datashiit


----------



## SKYFALL

Son los del datasheet Dosme, si fueran datashiit sería una data junto a un (término absolutamente innecesario)


----------



## juanpabloox

alguien que tenga informacion o pcb para armar el stk-4231 o 4241 con componentes discretos.
agradezco su atencion


----------



## CYCA

Hola compañeros,necesito saber que mosfet le podria poner al stk 412-170 ya que quiero reeparar un stk de un equipo sony les agradeceria su ayuda.


----------



## SKYFALL

juanpabloox dijo:


> alguien que tenga informacion o pcb para armar el stk-4231 o 4241 con componentes discretos.
> agradezco su atencion



Para empezar, debes conseguir un STK de este tipo, el datasheet del integrado y mucha paciencia, en este momento no disponemos del tipo de componentes a utilizar para ese integrado, pero si consigues esas dos cosas podemos obtener el diagrama interno.





CYCA dijo:


> Hola compañeros,necesito saber que mosfet le podria poner al stk 412-170 ya que quiero reeparar un stk de un equipo sony les agradeceria su ayuda.



Debes guiarte de los valores de alimentación del datasheet para ese integrado y de la polaridad mostrada para ese componente en el mismo datasheet, debes verificar que no hayan mas componentes dañados al rededor del mosfet.


----------



## editor

señores buenas noches,estoy haciendo el diagrama de un amplificador utilizando el circuito externo y el interno del stk4241v, pero no he podido encontrar el valor de los componentes internos, si alguien me puede colaborar con esos valores se lo agradezco


----------



## SKYFALL

Tienes un STK4241V para poderlo usar de guia? Dado que de ser reciente es mas sencillo de descifrar.


----------



## editor

No tengo, y lo he buscado yo traté sacar los valores de la foto que hay posteada y no me dieron los valores.

No tengo, y lo he buscado yo traté sacar los valores de la foto que hay posteada y no me dieron los valores.


----------



## SKYFALL

La foto esta posteada en este tema? Cual es el numero del mensaje?


----------



## editor

el mensaje 421 y 422


----------



## SKYFALL

Es que eso con foto no es facil de descifrar, lo mejor es tenerlo para sacar valores reales con ayuda del multimetro


----------



## Cdma System

yo tengo un par de esos 4241(se que por ahí andan tirados entre los cachivaches) cuando lo encuentre trato de sacarle los valores internos


----------



## editor

Gracias hermano le quedaré muy agradecido


----------



## Cdma System

Noticias: desarmé uno de los 4241 II que tengo y sorpresa, es original !!!!! o sea que los transistores son a la vista en ves de los encapsulados SMD como los de ahora, en ves de resistores tiene pintura y puentes, nada mas.
Con mas tiempo trato de medir algo porque ahora ya se me hizo tarde


----------



## SKYFALL

Tambien tengo ahora mismo 2 STK, uno es el 4211 y el otro el 4231 pero tambien originales, con esto se dificulta un poco la extracción de los valores en el plano, ademas de esto tengo que descartar falla en su funcionamiento dado que me lo regalaron recien cambiados.


----------



## Cdma System

compré un 4241v  micro y lo destapé, es de trucho, todos los componentes SMD, seguí las pistas y le faltan algunos componentes que figuran en el Datasheet 

Además el integrado se asemeja mas al 4241 II en ves del V


----------



## SKYFALL

Entonces es truchisimo, ya sabes cual tiendes en realidad.


----------



## Cdma System

tengo ambos

el original y el que compré solo porque me dieron ganas de ver como venia y era totalmente distinto, ultra trucho el que compré


----------



## diogoleite

Ferchito dijo:


> Hola angel encontre lo que buscabas, espero te sirva.
> Es un extracto del manual de servicio en pdf, no lo pude subir todo porque estaba muy pesado,
> 
> Saludos.




boa noite amigos preciso muito da ajuda de alguém ... o problema é o seguinte tenho um micro-system AIWA  NSX- AV80 esta tudo funcionando cd radio e tape o único problema é q a saida rca  traseira não esta funcionando não da som nenhum da tv ou notebook ja abri tentei várias ligações sem sucesso emendar fios e tal mesmo assim não sai o som correto fica um chiado muito forte não consigo saber onde esta a trilha porque o que eu queria seria ligar a saida rca direto na placa não sei se esta certo mas era o que pretendia 

pesquisei muito na net mas não tem nenhum tutorial sobre isso com o modelo do meu som   mais uma coisa eu também gostaria depois de resolver esse primeiro problema como eu ligo uma plaquinha aquele tipo usb na minha placa de som ligar o usa para tocar no auxiliar eu sei q são muitas perguntas 

mas sei q vocês vão poder m ajudar segue algumas fotos da placa e o circuito dela ... 

obs não sei se é mesmo o circuito dela mas as referencias de números bate com a placa


----------



## SKYFALL

Yo entiendo claramente lo que estas preguntando pero la siguiente vez debes hacer tus consultas en español y te apoyas del traductor de google, primeramente deja una foto del lado de los componentes y vemos como esta compuesta la entrada RCA.


----------



## Lamas

Estimados:  destape un modulo RSN35H1 de un equipo Panasonic.  Una de las salidas indica estar en cortocircuito. Cada bloque de silicio tiene 4 patas.  Seran Darlington?  Me gustaría hacer la cirugia que hice anteriormente con un STK4192II y que funciono de maravillas con las instrucciones del foro.  Alguien ha tenido experiencia con este modulo que me pudiera recomendar como hacerlo o mas bien que partes emplear para sustituir los transistores de las salidas.

saludos

Edit:  los de la izquierda son dos NPN; los de la derecha son dos PNP.  En ambos casos los colectores están unidos.


----------



## SKYFALL

Hola Lamas, vi tu foto pero no puedo apreciar claramente el circuito porque la resolución es baja, esos transistores de salida que ves en dos pastillas no son Darlington, son transistores dobles que montaron en un mismo substrato para el colector, si te fijas bien hay dos capsulas de silicio en cada bloque de colector, y los dos pines que salen de cada una de ellas van a estar conectados a lugares diferentes.


----------



## Lamas

Hola Ferchito:  Gracias por ser tan oportuno.  Estuve haciendo otras  mediciones.  Encontré que los transistores que se ubican en la parte superior están en corto circuito entre C-E, uno de cada bloque, es decir un PNP y un NPN.  También encontré que entre colector y emisor de los que están buenos, la medición me indica que hay un diodo.  Eso me confundió inicialmente y por eso pensé que eran Darlington. Creo que probare con los TIP35 y TIP36.
saludos


----------



## camilo2246

*H*ola chicos q*ue* tal como estan *, *en la we*b* enconre este diagrma *s*implificado de*l* STK403-070 
*P*ero ten*g*o una duda en las resistencias de las entradas q*ue* dicen TIN y la verdad no tengo ni idea de q*ue* son o para q*ue* son *, *teniendo en cuenta q*ue* la pagina de donde lo saque esta en un idioma diferente al mio (ruso o algo *a*si)
*Y* de igual manera si alguien tiene conocimiento de un pcb de esta se los agradeceria compañeros.


----------



## SKYFALL

camilo2246 dijo:


> hola chicos q tal como estan
> en la wed enconre este diagrma cimplificado des STK403-070
> pero tenfo una duda
> en las resistencias de las entradas q dicen TIN y la verdad no tengo ni idea de q son o para q son
> teniendo en cuenta q la pagina de donde lo saque esta en un idioma diferente al mio(ruso o algo si)
> y de igual manera si alguien tiene conocimiento de un pcb de esta
> se los agradeceria compañeros



Deja una foto con mayor resolución porque no se logra distinguir nada.


----------



## shevchenko

Buenas tardes, esta imagen corresponde a un módulo STK086G 
Una duda a la hora de reemplazar esos transistores por otros externos,
Colector está en el sustrato.. y casi seguro emisor tiene un pin propio en el stk, y la base es la que queda...
Estoy en lo correcto...?
En su esquema es un darlington o bien  es  transistor driver que está separado?
Si es un darlington son dos transistores en el mismo paque y visualmente son uno sólo? 


Saludos!


----------



## SKYFALL

Si en el esquema es darlington, igual asi lo debes colocar.

Revise el esquema y conté los transistores, son dos de potencia y los otros dos que forman los darlintons son de baja señal, verifica en el circuito que destapaste que estos pequeños esten bien.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Colector es la aleta pegada-soldada , base y emisor son alambrecitos.

Medi con el tester en Ohms y/o en díodo , si alguna juntura está buena es mas alta la lectura del Darlington


----------



## crimson

El circuito anda por acá:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/855525/ _Saludos C


----------



## shevchenko

Si,  uno de los transisores estaban mal, ya que tenía DC en la salida, al desconectarlos y energizar el circuito parece ir todo bien...
Mi duda es sobre la lectura del diagrama, parece ser que es un darlington, y si eso tengo en claro que si lleva darlington tengo que ponerle uno o bien 2 pares asociados como tal, se que son 2 NPN


----------



## DOSMETROS

Medí el transistor que te quedó bueno , te das cuenta en seguida si es simple o Darlington


----------



## shevchenko

crimson dijo:


> El circuito anda por acá: _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/855525/ _
> Saludos C



Gracias Crimson, estoy usándolo para guiarme



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Medí el transistor que te quedó bueno , te das cuenta en seguida si es simple o Darlington



Ya lo desconecte


----------



## DOSMETROS

Medilo desconectadooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## shevchenko

Punta roja en sustrato
Punta negra en vigote1 =10ohms

Punta negra en sustrato 
Punta roja en vigote1 =150ohms

Punta negra en sustrato y bigote2 = 6ohms
Punta roja en sustrato y bigote2 = 4ohms

Punta negra en bigote2 y roja en bigote1 = 150ohms
Punta roja en bigote2 y negra en bigote1= 6 ohms

Mi yo no entender!

El otro al sacarle la "silicona" se ve un punto oscuro y le falta uno de los bigotes....

Sólo mirando el esquema no alcanza? 
Creí que si y ya estoy seguro que son 2 darlington uno NPN y otro el de abajo pnp y NPN
Podría usar 2 2n3055 en darlington?


----------



## SKYFALL

Pues yo si entender..... Mira shevchenko es muy facil: cuenta la cantidad de transistores que hay en el STK que destapaste, son 13.

Ahora cuantos transistores hay en el esquema que acabas de dejar? Tambien hay 13. Eso nos indica que todos los transistores son sencillos, ninguno es darlington.

Ahora T12 y T13 son dos transistores de potencia NPN sencillos y se conectan a T10 y T11 que YA estan en el circuito original, no debes agregar mas transistores (cantidad) que la cantidad original.

Ensaya desconectando los Trs de potencia originales y reemplazalos por un par de 2N3055, para estar seguros revisa todos los otros 11 transistores restantes en busca de alguno en falla, y lo pones a trabajar.

Saludos y espero haber sido entendido en la explicación.


----------



## el-rey-julien

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Medilo desconectadooooooooooooooooooooooooo



si casi a punto de estar conectado


----------



## shevchenko

Excelente crei que t10/ t12  eran un sólo tr darlington!
Gracias por la paciencia


----------



## Lamas

Lamas dijo:


> destape un modulo RSN35H1.   Alguien ha tenido experiencia con este modulo que me pudiera recomendar que partes emplear para sustituir los transistores de las salidas.



EStimados:  el día de ayer intente colocar los transistores externos a este modulo.  Me fue imposible poder soldar el alambre a los puntos del impreso que corresponden a  las bases y emisores, los cuales están directamente en el sustrato.  Pense que podía ser por potencia del soldador pero ya probé con otro y tampoco. El estaño no se adhiere; raspe los punto por si tenia algún protector, limpie con alcohol pero no se pudo. Es mas fácil con los módulos truchos......esos si se dejan.
Tendré que sustituir el modulo completo por un par de ICs de la potencia adecuada.  Recuerdo que la alimentación es de +/-33V.  Buscare los adecuados.  Alguna sugerencia?

saludos


----------



## shevchenko

Tenes que usar estaño de mejor calidad, y en lo posible agregar Flux o resina, si es necesario deberías ccalentar el sustrato con una pistola de calor.. puede ser falta de temperatura por la gran disipación...


----------



## Lamas

Gracias por tu mensaje.  Tengo el estaño de mejor calidad que se consigue localmente;  agregue flux; probe soldador de 25 y 35 Watt:  raspe con una cuchilla; limpie con Thinner;  limpie con alcohol; el sustrato se calienta cuando estoy soldando. Me falto  calentar con pistola, pero no creo que me ayude mucho porque el estaño ni siquiera insinúa que se quiera pegar. Pareciera que esos puntos son de aluminio.  Por pura maldad probare con soldador de 100 watt, aunque los puntos son tan finos que no se si lo lograre con la punta gruesa...
Para mientras estaba evaluando colocar dos TDA7294 o LM3886.


----------



## el-rey-julien

y si probas primero pre-calentando el disipador del ic ,luego con el soldador por hay lo suelda


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Lamas dijo:


> Para mientras estaba evaluando colocar dos TDA7294 o LM3886.



Yo iria por ese camino y no daria mas vueltas....


----------



## Lamas

Es cierto, me falta esa parte.  Lo calentare suficiente (al disipador) y probare soldar así. Nunca me había topado con unos puntos de tan alta rebeldía.  Lo peor es que empece al reves y ya tengo montados los 4 transistores externos, conectados a una pequeña placa Percloruro-less como dice Crimson. Los cables de la alimentación y los de la salida los había conectado a la board original y ya había adaptado un nuevo disipador.  Estaba quedando muy bien, pero....
Dr:  esa opción la habia pensado pero no quería gastar mucho por eso decidí lo de los transistores,  pero ahora saldrá mas caro si me toca al final dar esa solución


----------



## SKYFALL

De aluminio no creo que sean porque esas pistas se soldan con estaño a los pines de conexion externos del STK.


----------



## el-rey-julien

algunos estan soldados como si fuera con una maquina de puntos


----------



## shevchenko

Si fuese aluminio se puede soldar con estaño, sólo hay que decapar y buena temperatura....

Saludos! 

Yo aún no solde los transistores externos...
Aunque si ya solde los cables lo que hice fue soldar en otro lado no justo ahí en esos cuadrados plateados, en un caso respe la pista con un cuter y solde con dramas.... hay que insistir y raspar con la punta del soldador hasta que pega 
Si ese punto corresponde a una pata externa te soldas a la pata externa


----------



## CHUWAKA

Lamas dijo:


> Gracias por tu mensaje.  Tengo el estaño de mejor calidad que se consigue localmente;  agregue flux; probe soldador de 25 y 35 Watt:  raspe con una cuchilla; limpie con Thinner;  limpie con alcohol; el sustrato se calienta cuando estoy soldando. Me falto  calentar con pistola, pero no creo que me ayude mucho porque el estaño ni siquiera insinúa que se quiera pegar. Pareciera que esos puntos son de aluminio.  Por pura maldad probare con soldador de 100 watt, aunque los puntos son tan finos que no se si lo lograre con la punta gruesa...
> Para mientras estaba evaluando colocar dos TDA7294 o LM3886.



Sugerencia yo cuando sueldo algo difícil de pegar uso un decapante efectivo y para mi lo mejor ácido de batería me lo enseñó un viejo amigo no gasto más en decapante tengo una botella con ácido de BATT ami me funciona ..ojo con la ropa y los gases


----------



## Lamas

Estimados:  ayer utilice la artillería pesada.  Calenté el sustrato, raspe de nuevo con cuchilla;utilice soldador de 100 watt (parece una salvajada), limpie, utilice flux y el estaño no se pego. La temperatura fue suficiente para desprender los dos bloques de silicio de los transistores dañados.  
En un mensaje antiguo de este mismo hilo mencionaban lo que indica su Majestad, sobre la soldadura de puntos.  En cuanto a decapar como mencionan ShevChenko y Chuvaca, no creo que lo intente.  Ya me derroto en el primer round esta reparación.  Pero esta la opción de colocar otro IC, como sugiere el Dr.  
Por cierto anoche, rebuscando, encontre un STK4192 que ya tiene los transistores externos, pero el impreso es algo grande ya que tiene incorporada la fuente, los conectores de entrada, potenciometro.  Buscare un PCB mas pequeño (sin fuente)  y trasplantare ese IC agregando las resistencias y capacitores respectivos. Alguno de vosotros posee un PCB mínimo para el STK que pudiera compartir?
saludos y gracias por las sugerencias


----------



## SKYFALL

Lamas deja una foto del lugar que vas a soldar con estaño.


----------



## Lamas

Hola Ferchito:  aca mando la fotos de los puntos que quería soldar. Ya le saque los bloques de silicio de los transistores dañados. Creo que raspe tanto los puntos  de interés que dañe el impreso.  Volví a probar con mas calma y no pude estañar.  Arme un amplificador con STK4192 y transistores externos pero estos se calientan mucho y tenia voltaje DC en la salida (La fuente original da +-39).  Lo probe aparte y funciona muy bien pero al integrarlo al equipo original no.  Le puse otro transformador (18VAC) al equipo y tampoco me funciona.  Sucede que el cliente quería que se lo entregar rápido de modo que mejor se lo voy a devolver.  Me quedare con el amplificador que funciona muy bien....


----------



## SKYFALL

Se me hace muy raro que no puedas porque hay partes de la pista que parecen estar estañados, cerca de donde quieres soldar.





Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo iria por ese camino y no daria mas vueltas....



Es una buena solución... en hilos donde no es relevante hacer funcionar un STK.

Acá la cuestión es diferente porque se pretende solucionar un problema, partiendo de la premisa de reparar un STK, no de reemplazarlo por un TDA o un LM que haga lo mismo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ferchito dijo:


> Es una buena solución... en hilos donde no es relevante hacer funcionar un STK.
> 
> Acá la cuestión es diferente porque se pretende solucionar un problema, partiendo de la premisa de reparar un STK, no de reemplazarlo por un TDA o un LM que haga lo mismo.



Hummmm.... el contexto lo es todo...



> Tengo el estaño de mejor calidad que se consigue localmente;  agregue  flux; probe soldador de 25 y 35 Watt:  raspe con una cuchilla; limpie  con Thinner;  limpie con alcohol; el sustrato se calienta cuando estoy  soldando. Me falto  calentar con pistola, pero no creo que me ayude  mucho porque el estaño ni siquiera insinúa que se quiera pegar.  Pareciera que esos puntos son de aluminio.  Por pura maldad probare con  soldador de 100 watt, aunque los puntos son tan finos que no se si lo  lograre con la punta gruesa...





> Sugerencia yo cuando sueldo algo difícil de pegar uso un decapante  efectivo y para mi lo mejor ácido de batería me lo enseñó un viejo amigo  no gasto más en decapante tengo una botella con ácido de BATT ami me  funciona ..ojo con la ropa y los gases





> Estimados:  ayer utilice la artillería pesada.  Calenté el sustrato,  raspe de nuevo con cuchilla;utilice soldador de 100 watt (parece una  salvajada), limpie, utilice flux y el estaño no se pego. La temperatura  fue suficiente para desprender los dos bloques de silicio de los  transistores dañados.
> En un mensaje antiguo de este mismo hilo mencionaban lo que indica su  Majestad, sobre la soldadura de puntos.  En cuanto a decapar como  mencionan ShevChenko y Chuvaca, no creo que lo intente.  Ya me derroto  en el primer round esta reparación.





> Hola Ferchito:  aca mando la fotos de los puntos que quería soldar. Ya  le saque los bloques de silicio de los transistores dañados. Creo que  raspe tanto los puntos  de interés que dañe el impreso.  Volví a probar  con mas calma y no pude estañar.


----------



## Lamas

Ferchito dijo:


> Se me hace muy raro que no puedas porque hay partes de la pista que parecen estar estañados, cerca de donde quieres soldar.



Cuando intento soldar pareciera que se desprende alguna sustancia tipo silicon lo que impide que el estaño se adhiera.  En los STK el proceso es muy fácil y sencillo. Por necedad probé cambiar unos transistores SMD en estos módulos y ahí si lo logre.
Pero para este caso, en algunos puntos de la pista el estaño se adhirió (accidentalmente) pero no eran esos los lugares que pretendía estañar.  Debe ser que de alguna forma se puede hacer, pero al parecer no en los lugares que yo quería ya que ahí lo intente bastantes veces. 
 Los otro puntos al parecer si son de cobre estañado pero es un poco difícil discriminar  entre una pista y otra a la hora de soldar.   Talvez sea porque  entre colocarme los anteojos y la lupa se complica el proceso.....


Saludos a todos


----------



## SKYFALL

Pues no soldes directamente en esos puntos problemáticos sino en aquellos de cobre conectados a los antes mencionados


----------



## Lamas

Ferchito:  el cliente me insistió en que le entregara el equipo SIN reparación, de modo que ya se lo devolví.  Me quede con la frustración de no haber podido hacer bien la tarea.
Por ahora no es un buen momento para mi.  Una mala racha que espero finalice pronto para poder volver a lo que me gusta....


----------



## SKYFALL

Paciencia ante todo Lamas y seguir adelante, luego habrá oportunidad de rehabilitar otro mas y sumarlo al record de reparaciones.


----------



## el prinsipe

hola queridos  campaneros   les  cuento arme el diagrama  interno  y externo  del  stk 4050 v  en un solo circuito,   y funciona  tira un buen sonido sin distorsionar,  pero  hay  algo  que  no  entiendo  hago   las  siguiente  pruebas corto  circuito  la  entrada  atierra  y  mido  de la  tierra  ala base  de  los  driver  y en  una  base  me  da  1 voltio y  el otra  base  del otro  driver  me  da  0.5  voltio   no  entiendo digo esto  porque  todos  los  transistores de salidas calienta  parejo y el  amplificador  tan bien  trabaja  bien, los  transistores driver  los  pege  al  disipador igualmente  el transistor  darlito  que  use  para  cuadrar las vias    tengo  otra  duda   en el  mensaje  123  hablan  de  una  resistencia  de 1870 esa  resistencia  yo  la  tengo  de 180 homios


----------



## SKYFALL

Si esta trabajando bien el circuito que esperas concluir de tu análisis?


----------



## Nibitor

Hola, compre un Amplificador Technics modelo Su-Z11 el cual el anterior dueño me indico que se habia quemado el STK 2028, entonces el técnico que lo reviso armo 2 placas con el 2Sc5200 y conecto las entradas de dichas etapas al control de volumen del amplificador technics, el ampli trabaja masomenos bien solo que al quedar sin volumen o poner volumen en 0 se escucha un sonido como brrrrr es decir como si no hiciera bien tierra, tampoco funciona el control de tonos (bajo, agudos) ni el loudness, viendo el diagrama al parecer despues del control del volumen se encuentra el pre-amplificador y el control de tonos.

Mi preguntas son:

¿Donde conecto las lineas de entrada de las 2 etapas que armaron con los 2sc5200?

Es posible armar el STK 2028?

Al parecer todo quedo bien solo se quemo el STK

Adjunto el diagrama del STK y del amplificador

En la noche subire fotos del ampli.

Gracias por sus respuestas de antemano.


----------



## SKYFALL

Hola Nibitor, si se puede construir el STK2028, no es un integrado tan potente apenas 25 W por canal en 8 Ohms.

Según tu diagrama puedes colocar a R1 y R2 de 2,4 Kohms, R3 y R4 de 180 Ohms, el Darlington que forman TR1 y TR2 puede ser construido en base a transistores de baja señal, como el 2N2222 o el 2N3053, depende lo que tengas disponible, para la parte de salida TR3 puede ser un D313 y TR4 un B511 aunque como no es tan potente el amplificador yo probaría con unos mas chicos, para TR5 y TR6 le puedes poner TIP3055


----------



## Nibitor

Muchas gracias ferchito, podría poner en TR3 Y TR4 BD139 Y BD 140? en la salida colocaré tip35C ya que tengo varios 

Respecto a la calidad de sonido, quedará igual?
Estaba pensando en hacerle una nueva etapa a transistores de este post:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hifi-20w-rms-20v-transistores-5707/

Al parecer los que lo probaron argumentan que tiene buen Sonido

Ensayaré el STK con componentes discretos y también armaré Z30

Gracias.


----------



## SKYFALL

Pueden funcionar, al menos arma un canal del integrado para ensayarlo con esos valores, pero lo haces todo con componentes externos y de acuerdo  al datasheet de Sanyo, no lo vayas a ensayar directamente sobre el impreso del equipo Technics


----------



## erdanis

Hola tengo un amplificador fisher ba6000 abandonado en la casa, soy ing electrónico y pues me propuse a repararlo, este equipo enciende pero no da salida, en este tema hay alguien que también paso por lo mismo no se si logró repararlo en 2013. 

Bien explico: El relay de protección no se activa, revisando di con un corto en el stk0100ii, en los pines 2 y 3 específicamente. Ahora quisiera saber si es posible a que me ayuden analizar y detectar si está dañado el otro stk que quedo puesto que no hay cortocircuito pero los voltajes que deben estar segun el manual de servicio no aparecen, sobre todos los voltajes pequeños. Dejo el diagrama para que vean y si me pueden dar una mano, tengo la duda si es necesario que esten los 2 stk montados para que los voltajes aparezcan. 

Los felicito por sus trabajos con los STK, yo primera vez que me tope con uno y viendo en san google tome con este tema.

Adjunto el manual.

En las paginas 12 y 13 del pdf este el diagrama del amplificador y del stk

Lo primero es que los voltajes que tengo en el IC01 el cual no he extraído son los -57v y los 0v

los voltajes 0.5, -0.6, 1.7, -1.7, 3.7 y -3.7 no aparecen. no se si es porque no este el ic02.


----------



## pandacba

Revisa todos los fusibles, asegurate que las pistas y/o cables que llevan la alimentación al CI esten en perfecto estado


----------



## erdanis

hola pandacba he revisado todas las pistas y componentes en la amp board y estan todas bien, ahora en cuanto a fusibles nada más tiene un fusible en la entrada de 110v. los fusibles que marca en ese schematic no los veo, quizás tenga pequeñas diferencias respecto a mi versión ya que ese es europeo y lo encontre en internet.

Pero los voltajes de entrada están bien.

Analizando los voltajes desde la entrada en IC01 noté que en Q15 no aparecen los -14.4v que deben aparecer en el colector

y en el Q17 no aparecen los 4.4v en el colector y ya en ese punto está al integrado al pin 0 donde deben llegar 3.7v. por lo que sospecho que también pueda estar malo el segundo STK.


----------



## erdanis

Holaa de nuevo. Destape el STK0100ii que esta en corto.

Podría hacer algo con este, tiene 2 alambres cortados los dos de abajo

y el de la izquierda que esta cortado esta en corto.

Podría yo recuperar este stk?



alli adjunte 3 pero la cámara es mala para fotos de cerca. =(


----------



## Fogonazo

erdanis dijo:


> Holaa de nuevo. Destape el STK0100ii que esta en corto.
> 
> Podría hacer algo con este, tiene 2 alambres cortados los dos de abajo
> 
> y el de la izquierda que esta cortado esta en corto.
> 
> *Podría yo recuperar este stk?*. . . .



Sip, puedes agregar 4 transistores de potencia externos, los originales casi con seguridad están quemados, conectados con cables al integrado.


----------



## erdanis

Hola Fogonazo gracias por responder, que tipo de transistor de potencia podría colocar para probarlo. Esos 4 equivalen a los 2 transistores de salida del circuito?

TR5 y TR8 Ver el archivo adjunto 73225

o estoy equivocado?

Finalmente tengo que sacar el otro stk0100ii. Alguién sabra como estos 2 STK estan funcionando revisando el datasheet, si trabajan por separado o trabajan en serie para la salida del amplificador. Tiene 2 canales A y B cada uno maneja 2 parlantes. Es decir en total 4.


----------



## Fogonazo

Necesitas 1 par de transistores complementarios de:

>= 150 V
>= 15 A
>= 150 W de disipación


Los IC´s trabajan totalmente independientes.


----------



## erdanis

Fogonazo dijo:


> Necesitas 1 par de transistores complementarios de:
> 
> >= 150 V
> >= 15 A
> >= 150 W de disipación
> 
> 
> Los IC´s trabajan totalmente independientes.



Ok voy a ubicar unos transistores así para ver que puedo hacer. Estoy tratando de identificar cuales son esos 4 en el STK me imagino tienen que ser TR4 5, TR7 y 8

Si funcionan independiente quiere decir que si logro reparar 1 stk debería de poder amplificar por lo menos un canal.


----------



## pandacba

Fijate o es mi impresión o esos TR estan en paralelo


----------



## erdanis

pandacba dijo:


> Fijate o es mi impresión o esos TR estan en paralelo



Veo un Darlington de 3 etapas allí. Pero tengo la duda de cuales son los 4 de potencia del diagrama en el stk porque los pines 3 y 8 las pistas van conectadas a dos alambres. Entonces eso me tiene confundido


----------



## blanko001

Hay que revisar bien, porque según el esquema los pines empiezan desde 0 (cero) no en 1.


----------



## pandacba

Podrías poner una foto bien de frente del modulo?


----------



## erdanis

pandacba dijo:


> Podrías poner una foto bien de frente del modulo?



Dejame intentar ubicar una buena cámara. y la subo al instante.



blanko001 dijo:


> Hay que revisar bien, porque según el esquema los pines empiezan desde 0 (cero) no en 1.



Analizando el circuito conluyo que los transistores grandes están en paralelo. Dos de la izquierda corresponden TR3 y los dos de la derecha corresponden a TR8

Porque veo que los emisores y colectores están juntos y la base la resistencia salen al mismo punto. 

también noto que hay una inconsistencia de resistencias. Al parecer tiene mas daño del que se puede observar. Verifique los cuatro grandes y estan malos 2 en corto o no marca el diodo respectivo entre base y emisor


----------



## Fogonazo

Fogonazo dijo:


> Necesitas 1 par de transistores complementarios de:
> 
> >= 150 V
> >= 15 A
> >= 150 W de disipación
> 
> 
> Los IC´s trabajan totalmente independientes.



Si confirmas que los transistores están en paralelo, cosa que me imaginaba, mi comentario quedaría así 

Necesitas *2* pares de transistores complementarios de:

>= 150 V
>= 15 A c/u
>= 150 W de disipación c/u


----------



## el prinsipe

hola   compañero  que  bueno  seria  que  midieras  los  componentes  interno para copiarlo  y  armarlo  todo  en  un  solo  circuito  es un muy  buen amplificador


----------



## SKYFALL

Esos pares de transistores complementarios si estan en paralelo, es una configuración muy similar a la del STK4048 pero en modo complementario, con la abreviacion de dos transistores de potencia en cada riel de tension a la salida.


----------



## erdanis

el prinsipe dijo:


> hola   compañero  que  bueno  seria  que  midieras  los  componentes  interno para copiarlo  y  armarlo  todo  en  un  solo  circuito  es un muy  buen amplificador



Hola, la verdad es que si quiero arreglarlo o rehacerlo de cualquier forma para aprovechar el equipo completo, esta muy bien conservado en buen estado.




Ferchito dijo:


> Esos pares de transistores complementarios si estan en paralelo, es una configuración muy similar a la del STK4048 pero en modo complementario, con la abreviacion de dos transistores de potencia en cada riel de tension a la salida.



Lo sospechaba.

Voy a intentar como les digo mostrarle una foto de calidad, no tuve chance 24 y 25.

También voy a sacar el otro STK para probarlo. y si lestá malo me tocará abrilo también y hacerlo...


----------



## erdanis

Hola aqui estan las fotos. las tome con un celular lo mas cerca que pude.

esta pienso es la mejor.



Los transistores grandes de la izquierda Colector y Emisor están unidos por lo que se que están en paralelo.

Necesito 2 pares de transistores complementarios como dijo Fogonazo

Los que estaban rotos eran los dos de abajo pero igual tuve que cortar el de arriba porque estaban en corto.

los diodos están bien, no he probado bien los otros pero noto mucha diferencia entre las resistencias, todavía no he tenido chance de sacar el otro STK

otra cosa el primer pin es el 1 y el último es el 0

es 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0 

Verifique el diagrama y si esta todo bien lo único que me provoca confusiones es TR1 y TR2


----------



## erdanis

Hola quiero compartir esta simulación que hice para el stk0100ii

Si alguien puede darle un ojo y decirme que le parece

Use el circuito que esta en el pdf que posteo sakis st hace tiempo

Esta en la pagina 19 del archivo stk-s01.pdf

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...3007-post826803/?highlight=stk-s01#post826803

Utilice multisim 13. Disculpen el desorden pero lo hice todo rápido.


----------



## DISCOV

Esto encontre en una página de fb
STK 41XX Series Power Amplifier


----------



## blanko001

DISCOV dijo:


> Esto encontre en una página de fb
> STK 41XX Series Power Amplifier



Bonito, Sí es... pero a ese nivel de fabricar esas placas, mejor se fabrica completa incluido donde se conecta esa.  Igualmente no me deja de asombrar la "regresión" de  un  módulo STK a un amplificador ya no tan modular. De todos modos es un reemplazo seguramente mucho más robusto que el original si es que se va a instalar dentro de un equipo comercial donde su "original" falló.
Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

En el simulador funciona aunque lo alimentes con 500 + 500


----------



## SKYFALL

DISCOV dijo:


> Esto encontre en una página de fb
> STK 41XX Series Power Amplifier



No se no se, pero como que se nos estan copiando 

 ya no vuelvo a mostrar mas cacharros "homemade"


----------



## DISCOV

Ferchito es una página de la India


----------



## josefran36

Buenos dias foristas, les comento que tengo un viejo ampli fisher modelo CA-2220 sin trafo el cual usa dos stk-0040 de los cuales uno esta quemado y me gustaria saber si alguien tiene un pcb para montar un modula para reemplazar este. Muchas gracias


----------



## juliangp

Hola buenas tardes, veo que en el diagrama interno de los STK que aparece en su datasheet, siempre que hay un componente demarcado con línea de rayas indica que ese componente debe estar en contacto térmico con el disipador. Ahora bien, en el datasheet del STK 4048XI aparecen los diodos D1 y D2 demarcados, pero van en contacto térmico con el disipador principal de los transistores de potencia o deben estar en contacto con otra cosa?



saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

josefran36 dijo:


> Buenos dias foristas, les comento que tengo un viejo ampli fisher modelo CA-2220 sin trafo el cual usa dos stk-0040 de los cuales uno esta quemado y me gustaria saber si alguien tiene un pcb para montar un modula para reemplazar este. Muchas gracias


 


Una vez reemplacé uno , atornillando bien arriba al disipador y cableando 

TIP142
TIP147
BD139
2 x 1N4007
preset de 5k reemplaza a R1 y R2
2 resistencias de 330 Ohms para las bases

R5 no iría , si lo armaras con transistores convencionales sería de 220 Ohms 








Saludos !


----------



## josefran36

Muchas gracias DOSMETROS por tu pronta respuesta, aca en venezuela venden un modulo en pcb como mejorado para su reemplazo pero a diez veces lo que costarian los componentes para armarlo uno mismo.
En este momento no tengo los componentes pero cuando pueda lo armo y pruebo su funcionamiento.
El vendedor dice que utiliza los transistores d718 y b668, ¿que opinas?


----------



## DOSMETROS

El 2SB668 es Darlington pero solo de 100 V 

El 2SD718 no es Dárlington pero de 120 V , su complementario 2SB688

. . . algo está mal . . . 

El integrado original vale unos 3 Dólares


----------



## josefran36

Acá te lo ponen en unos 22 dolares porque según los vendedores están descontinuados.
y tienes razón fue error mio es D718 y B688.


----------



## josefran36

Hola de nuevo foristas tengo una duda mas el stk0040 tiene diez pines y en el esquema que me paso dosmetros veo solo seis y me gustaría saber en que puntos de ese esquema van las cuatro restantes.
otra cosa es que destape el integrado y solo tiene corto en los transistores finales por lo que me propongo reemplazarlos y me gustaría saber que par complementario me recomiendan.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ahí tenés los números de patas :











Las otras patas son NC (no conectadas)

Aqui tenés lo que buscabas :



















_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLV-465704675-vendo-modulos-reemplazo-stk0040-mejorados-_JM_


Aunque para mi el transistor del biass debería ir del otro lado , en contacto con el disipador


----------



## josefran36

Ese es el modulo del cual digo acá tiene un costo de 70 dolares, el integrado original se consigue en 22 dolares, también es ese vendedor quien dice utilizar el par d718 b688. como ya destape el integrado y solo están quemados los transistores finales quisiera saber si me recomiendan ese mis par complementario o me recomiendan otros para reemplazar los del integrado.



También quería comentarles que en el ampli que tengo los pines que DOSMETROS me dice que son n/c están conectados 4 y 7 a un capacitor de 1u 50v y 5 y 6 a un cerámico 473.


----------



## SKYFALL

juliangp dijo:


> Hola buenas tardes, veo que en el diagrama interno de los STK que aparece en su datasheet, siempre que hay un componente demarcado con línea de rayas indica que ese componente debe estar en contacto térmico con el disipador. Ahora bien, en el datasheet del STK 4048XI aparecen los diodos D1 y D2 demarcados, pero van en contacto térmico con el disipador principal de los transistores de potencia o deben estar en contacto con otra cosa?
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 154498
> 
> saludos



Los componentes de ese integrado que estan demarcados con linea punteada indican que todo lo que hay dentro del geometrico puntedo esta en un solo encapsulado.

Si revisas con detenimiento cualquier STK, todos sus componentes tienen contacto termico con el sumidero de calor, esto es porque todo se monta sobre un substrato de aluminio que tiene ailstadas e impresas las pistas del circuito, asi que la linea punteada no tiene que ver con el acople termico.


----------



## juliangp

Antes que nada, gracias por responder. Comento que tengo armado ese STK con componentes discretos, entonces al estar en un mismo encapsulado deberia hacer alguna modificación en mi circuito? Es decir, por mas que no suba el impreso, aclaro que esos componentes estan todos separados a una cierta distancia en MI circuito. Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ese Darlington debería estar apoyado en el disipador . Se puede cablear con los tres cablecitors retorcidos , o doldado debajo de la plaqueta.


----------



## juliangp

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ese Darlington debería estar apoyado en el disipador . Se puede cablear con los tres cablecitors retorcidos , o doldado debajo de la plaqueta.



Si, al Darlington lo tengo pegado al disipador, pero los diodos estan sobre la plaqueta, debería hacer lo mismo que con el Darlington?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Foto                                      ?


----------



## juliangp

Creo que va a ser mas claro una captura del modelo:



En realidad el Darlington se transformó en un BD139 que es el que se ve recuadrado a la derecha de la imagen, y los diodos son los que estan recuadrados a la izquierda. El circuito lleva como 3 años funcionando asi, pero me queria sacar esa duda


----------



## DOSMETROS

Esos díodos  no son del biass , son de las fuentes de corriente constante , y si el BD139 lo atornillás al disipador , ya está !


----------



## SKYFALL

Y ese trimpot que alcanzo a ver de color morado? lo pusiste por lo que hablaban alguna vez para ajustar mejor el bias del amplificador?


----------



## juliangp

Si, de hecho ahora esta ajustado a 40mA


----------



## el prinsipe

hola  amigo  tengo un amplificador  que  usa el stk 0080 ,pero  lo  tiene  quemado y donde  yo  vivo no lo  consigo y  veo que  aquí   alguien  armo  el stk,  me pudiera decir los  valores  de los  componente interno del integrado  se lo agrade seria


----------



## SKYFALL

el prinsipe dijo:


> hola  amigo  tengo un amplificador  que  usa el stk 0080 ,pero  lo  tiene  quemado y *donde  yo  vivo no lo  consigo y  veo que  aquí   alguien  armo  el stk*,  me pudiera decir los  valores  de los  componente interno del integrado  se lo agrade seria



Y donde ves que alguien armo ese STK? acá en este tema? pues si así es te invito a que revises todo el tema y busques lo que necesitas.


----------



## el prinsipe

SKYFALL dijo:


> Y donde ves que alguien armo ese STK? acá en este tema? pues si así es te invito a que revises todo el tema y busques lo que necesitas.


 
lo  que  no  entiendo es  esto  que  dicen  aqui  
R5 no iría , si lo armaras con transistores convencionales sería de 220 Ohms
    primero  me  dices  que  r5  no  iría,  y después dice  si lo armaran con transistores  convencionles seria  de 220,  osea que  si  pongo dos  transistores  darlinto en la salida elimino  la r5  y si le pongo transistores convencionales seria de 220 o no es asy


----------



## DOSMETROS

Claro fijate el diagrama Prinsipe :







R5 está para forzar el apagado de T4 y T5 , si utilizaras Darlingtons no tendrías dónde soldarla , además que los Darlington que usé ya llevan las resistencias de apagado internamente , fijate :






Saludos !


----------



## SKYFALL

Siendo asi ya se ha aclarado la inquietud


----------



## guido belizan

alguien me podria decir si ya murio mi stk417-130?
mido con el tester a la salidas i tengo una tension de 56v pero a la inversa, osea en pin de salida positva ten una tension negativa. adjundo una imagen.
alguien sabe si esta en corto o que pasa ahi?
desde ya gracias


----------



## SKYFALL

Esta bien conectada la fuente de poder? De ser asi el transistor de salida del riel negativo se ha puesto en corto


----------



## guido belizan

si SKYFALL, la fuente esta bien conectada. revise si algún componente relacionado con la salida estaba en corto pero no,aparentemente esta todo bien,asi que creo que esta en corto.
una pregunta mas?. tengo otro circuito amplificador aparte del stk417-130. es un stk403-130. segun vi los datos, el stk417-130 es mas potente que el stk403-130, es verdad esto?. tengo la parte amplificadora de un philips que tiene 2 integrado, un stk403-130 salida estereo y un stk404-130 salida mono, la salida del stk404-130 es para el super buffer....ambas placas son de philips tanto de la del stk417-130 que es una,y la stk403-130 con el stk404-130 que es la otra,cual placa suena mejor y es mas potente?. trabajaste con algunos de estos integrados?. gracias SKYFALL


----------



## SKYFALL

Solo trabaje con el 417-130 el 404 no lo he utilizado, son buenos la verdad deberias ensayarlos por aparte y ver como trabajan mejor a tu gusto


----------



## el prinsipe

Hola amigo, tengo el stk 4050 armado con salida cuasicomplementaria, o sea todos los transistores de salidas son npn, y también lo armé con salida complementaria npn y pnp.

Quisiera saber si no hay problemas porque lo tengo funcionando pero a bajito volumen y me da miedo subirle porque no se si se me queme.


----------



## uli__f

SKYFALL dijo:


> Claro que funcionaria, pero no debes exceder el voltaje máximo.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahi lo tienes, saludos.



Y los valores de los demas transistores? la imagen parece cortada.


----------



## DISCOV

*Y*o lo utilizo a full volumen con +-42v con tip35y36*,* si aumento el voltaje a+-45 no soportan los transistores*,*  sería mejor utilizar los transistores MJL21194 y MJL21193


----------



## SKYFALL

DISCOV dijo:


> *Y*o lo utilizo a full volumen con +-42v con tip35y36*,* si aumento el voltaje a+-45 no soportan los transistores*,*  sería mejor utilizar los transistores MJL21194 y MJL21193



Los transistores de salida asi como sus drivers se escogen de acuerdo a la tension de alimentacion del circuito, lo ideal es tomar aquellos que reemplacen efectivamente el hibrido original y mantenerlo tal cual, ya si quieren experimentar con tensiones mayores en busqueda de mas potencia en sus salidas es cuestion de cada uno de ustedes, quienes se haran responsables por los daños, explosiones, pedazos de silicio y/o germanio enterrado en sus frentes, asonadas, etc.

Esa es la razon primordial por la cual SOLO dejo el valor de las resistencias y capacitores del circuito, la referencia de los transistores se puede escoger individualmente o conjuntamente de acuerdo a sus necesidades.



ulisesferero dijo:


> Y los valores de los demas transistores? la imagen parece cortada.



Por favor leer mas arriba para aclarar informacion


----------



## DOSMETROS

Pasa que TIP35/36 hay desde 60V hasta 160V, yo consigo los D y los pago bastante mas caros que los C . . . 

A - B - C

D - E - F


----------



## DISCOV

SKYFALL dijo:


> Los transistores de salida asi como sus drivers se escogen de acuerdo a la tension de alimentacion del circuito, lo ideal es tomar aquellos que reemplacen efectivamente el hibrido original y mantenerlo tal cual, ya si quieren experimentar con tensiones mayores en busqueda de mas potencia en sus salidas es cuestion de cada uno de ustedes, quienes se haran responsables por los daños, explosiones, pedazos de silicio y/o germanio enterrado en sus frentes, asonadas, etc.
> 
> Esa es la razon primordial por la cual SOLO dejo el valor de las resistencias y capacitores del circuito, la referencia de los transistores se puede escoger individualmente o conjuntamente de acuerdo a sus necesidades.
> 
> 
> 
> Por favor leer mas arriba para aclarar informacion





Tengo muy en claro todo lo que dice, recuerdo haber quemado solo dos pares de tip35 por error de conexión , pero con MJL21194 van de maravilla con el voltaje sugerido por el datasheet.





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pasa que TIP35/36 hay desde 60V hasta 160V, yo consigo los D y los pago bastante mas caros que los C . . .
> 
> A - B - C
> 
> D - E - F




Gracias por aclarar eso  , pero aquí solamente consigo tip35c


----------



## el prinsipe

Compañeros gracias por responderme, les traigo otra información, el stk 4050 dice que el voltaje máximo es 95 positivo, y 95 negativo, o sea que si yo le pongo mas transistores en la salida que aguante ese voltaje y esa corriente, funcionaría ? Por ejemplo el transistor 2sc 5200 y el 2sa 1943, aclarenme esa duda

Otra duda, lo simulé con transistores Darlington y también funciona, incluso tiene baja distorsión armonica, haga la prueba para que vean, yo lo simulé con 80 voltios positivo y 80 voltios negativo y en el programa no hubo problema, Multisin 12 se llama el programa.


----------



## SKYFALL

el prinsipe dijo:


> Compañeros gracias por responderme, les traigo otra información, el stk 4050 dice que el voltaje máximo es 95 positivo, y 95 negativo, o sea que si yo le pongo mas transistores en la salida que aguante ese voltaje y esa corriente, funcionaría ?



El prinsipe el voltaje maximo no es el voltaje de alimentacion, ojo con eso porque segun he visto usted tiene la mala costumbre de alimentar los integrados con el voltaje maximo especificado por el fabricante y con impedancias menores a las recomendadas por el fabricante lo que termina dañando los integrados.

En cuanto a su pregunta de adicionar mas transistores la verdad no se si funcione, ya esta en usted si desea ensayar.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Prinsipe , si usted está usando un STK4050V* real* , al cual le agrega transistores de salida en paralelo , sólo podrá alimentarlo con ±66 V , o quizás hasta un máximo de ±80 V dependiendo de la impedancia de los parlantes.

Ahora si usted armó un STK4050V *casero* , y lo hizo con transistores para más tensión cómo por ejemplo : MPSA92 , MPSA42 , MJE340 , MJE350 , MJE5730 , MJE5731A , 2SD669 , 2SB649 , 2SC3969 / 2SC5161 , 2SA1626 , 2SD478 , 2SB568 , MJE15032 , MJE15033 , entonces si podrá ponerle los 95 Volts positivos y negativos 





			
				el prinsipe dijo:
			
		

> Digo yo, ahora porque al señor julian no le dijeron nada al respecto


 
Por favor, me indica el número del mensaje en cuestión. Gracias


----------



## el prinsipe

felicitaciones  amigo  dosmetro eso era exactamente  lo que  yo  quería  explicarle     dios mio  gracias  adiós  alguien me entendió  grito  de la  alegria  haahahahahahah que alegria mensaje 546


----------



## yasmir

H*o*la*,* necesito diagrama interno del integrado stk4044 el mismo nte 1882 con sus valores respectivos*.*


----------



## SKYFALL

Sera el STK4044V ? Si es ese puedes descargar el diagrama interno del STK4048II que aparece en la primera pagina del tema y compararlos, son practicamente identicos.


----------



## yasmir

si lo que pasa que yo tengo ese circuito incluso el pbc y lo estuve comparando es igual el circuito pero tiene unos valores que no coinciden. Pero yo he hecho ese amplificador y no ha tenido problemas.le voy a tomar unas fotos al circuito y PCB para que lo vean


----------



## yasmir

aquí está el PCB del stk 4044 que me regaló un amigo.algunos valores no son iguales comparándolos con los del stk 4048 pero funciona perfecto


----------



## SKYFALL

yasmir dijo:


> aquí está el PCB del stk 4044 que me regaló un amigo.algunos valores no son iguales comparándolos con los del stk 4048 pero funciona perfecto



Segun veo pareciera que tu amigo fusiono el diagrama interno del STK junto con los componentes externos para montarlo todo en el mismo circuito impreso es asi verdad?

Esta bueno el circuito y puedes incluso hacer mas anchas las pistas del impreso


----------



## yasmir

así es el PCB está un poco desorganizado pero con un poco de paciencia se puede organizar incluso ya yo lo hize y quedó más bien lo cierto que lo pueden hacer con toda confianza yo lo he hecho varias veces .


----------



## el prinsipe

Señor  Yasmir , le  recomiendo el stk 4048 o 4050 que es lo mismo , la diferencia va a estar  en los  voltajes  de  la fuente, y los transistores de salida, yo tengo armado el stk 4050  y la verdad   lo he comparado  con otro amplicadores que tengo aqui,  que es un audio pipe 5500  y los dos  tienen la misma potencia.

Hice la  prueba  que dice  el señor Fogonazo de  poner el tester en la salida en voltaje alterno, y  tocar la estrada con los  dedos, y tengo  una lectura en el tester de 75 voltio en la salida , el  voltaje  de la fuente que estoy  trabajando éste  amplificador es de de 95 positivo y 95 negativo , 16 transistores 2sc 5200  y 2ca1943  8  pnp y 8 npn,  total  16 por canal , espero que le sirva.

Hay que tener mucho cuidado al armar éste amplificador , sobre todo con  los transistores de salida , tiene que estar seguro que sean originales.


----------



## SKYFALL

el prinsipe dijo:


> Señor  Yasmir , le  recomiendo el stk 4048 o 4050 que es lo mismo , la diferencia va a estar  en los  voltajes  de  la fuente, y los transistores de salida, yo tengo armado el stk 4050  y la verdad   lo he comparado  con otro amplicadores que tengo aqui,  que es un audio pipe 5500  y los dos  tienen la misma potencia.
> 
> Hice la  prueba  que dice  el señor Fogonazo de  poner el tester en la salida en voltaje alterno, y  tocar la estrada con los  dedos, y tengo  una lectura en el tester de 75 voltio en la salida , el  voltaje  de la fuente que estoy  trabajando éste  amplificador es de de 95 positivo y 95 negativo , 16 transistores 2sc 5200  y 2ca1943  8  pnp y 8 npn,  total  16 por canal , espero que le sirva.
> 
> Hay que tener mucho cuidado al armar éste amplificador , sobre todo con  los transistores de salida , tiene que estar seguro que sean originales.



Prinsipe puede dejar el diagrama esquematico del montaje que hizo y unas fotos del mismo para ver como se debe hacer, muchas gracias seria muy util en futuras referencias si alguien lo quiere armar.


----------



## el prinsipe

Amigo, yo hice todo eso en paint y no quedó muy bien el pcb, por eso no lo comparto, pero si funciona,  quería preguntar algo a los amigo del foro, éste  amplificador no dice todas las especificaciones técnicas como por  ejemplo el factor  de dampin o factor de amortiguamiento , y que clase de amplificador es,  espero respuesta.


----------



## SKYFALL

el prinsipe dijo:


> Amigo, yo hice todo eso en paint y no quedó muy bien el pcb, por eso no lo comparto, pero si funciona,  quería preguntar algo a los amigo del foro, éste  amplificador no dice todas las especificaciones técnicas como por  ejemplo el factor  de dampin o factor de amortiguamiento , y que clase de amplificador es,  espero respuesta.



Hola el prinsipe no importa si el pcb no quedo como esperabas lo podemos areglar, el factor de amortiguamiento del amplificador lo puede calcular cada uno pues depende de la impedancia del altavoz que usen sobre la resistencia interna de cada amplificador, estos valores no son constantes porque dependen en gran medida al tipo del transistores de potencia que empléen a la salida, por lo demas sigue siendo un amplificador clase AB.

Cordial saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Reemplazo de un STK403-070 por un STK433-070





Fuente : - - - - El rincón de soluciones tv - - - -: Samsung MAX-ZS720, sin audio.


----------



## SKYFALL

Buena informacion DOSME para nutrir el gran rincon de los STK en el foro


----------



## jaqo51

Compañero Ferchito, saludos desde Venezuela, tendría la amabilidad de facilitarme el diagrama y los componentes del stk 4191ll, lo necesito para un amplificador Fisher y aquí en Venezuela solo se consiguen imitaciones chinas, de muy mala calidad, a ver si lo puedo armar, gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

jaqo51 dijo:


> Compañero Ferchito, saludos desde Venezuela, tendría la amabilidad de facilitarme el diagrama y los componentes del stk 4191ll, lo necesito para un amplificador Fisher y aquí en Venezuela solo se consiguen imitaciones chinas, de muy mala calidad, a ver si lo puedo armar, gracias.


STK4191 datasheet(1/2 Pages) SANYO | 2ch./1packge, +- Power Supply Built-in Muting Circuit 25W/ch. ~ 70W/ch. THD=0.02%


----------



## jaqo51

Fogonazo dijo:


> STK4191 datasheet(1/2 Pages) SANYO | 2ch./1packge, +- Power Supply Built-in Muting Circuit 25W/ch. ~ 70W/ch. THD=0.02%


Gracias, voy a intentar hacerlo.


----------



## SKYFALL

jaqo51 dijo:


> Gracias, voy a intentar hacerlo.



En el mensaje 18 de este tema está el diagrama interno que estas buscando.


----------



## jaqo51

SKYFALL dijo:


> En el mensaje 18 de este tema está el diagrama interno que estas buscando.


Gracias, a ver si la pego.


----------



## DOSMETROS

STK411-290E sin valores . . .


----------



## SKYFALL

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sin valores . . .
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 170080Ver el archivo adjunto 170080



 este bichito es complicado de reemplazar por el comparador  igual los Koreanos hacen una copia aceptable que podemos mejorar en cuanto lo tenga en mis manos


----------



## el prinsipe

Quisiera saber  si ésta etapa de salida se puede reemplazar por transistores Darlington tengo unos fn 1016 y fp1016  de un equipo y son originales

Ver el archivo adjunto 154498

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Esa salida tiene excitador y dos salidas en configuración Darlington , así que se pueden usar dos o mas fn 1016 lo mismo con los fp1016 con todas las bases juntas  en pata 7 y pata 10


----------



## el prinsipe

si puede ser un poquito explicativo señor dos metros, me imagino que esta diciendo  que pata 7 y pata 10 van ala base de los driver que son los que exitan alos transistores darlinton,  o no hacer falta los driver  , puede explicarme  yo lo simule en multisin 12 y la distorcion con transistores darlinto reduse bastante , pero en la simulacion no elimine los drive si no que los deje,  y el emisor de los transistores driver es la que va para las base de los transistores darlinto, de esa forma lo simule y según el programa es una belleza de amplificador, reduce la distorcion armónica  y mejoras mas tadavia   usando transistores darlinto, ha otra cosa tengo entendido que si uso transistores darlinto tengo que eliminar la R 12  porque ya  los darlinto las tienes


----------



## DOSMETROS




----------



## SKYFALL

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 170230


La configuracion propuesta por Dosme es correcta porque el transistor inicial de cada par Darlington hara las veces de driver para las etapas subsecuentes, solo que la resistencia R12 no se deberia eliminar, por lo menos así lo veo.

Mas alla de usar un par Darlington a la salida o mas pares en la misma salida, solo la practica lo dirá si funciona o no

Gran abrazo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Habría que exorcizar los Darlington FN1016 y FP1016 para conectar esa resistencia dentro de ellos


----------



## SKYFALL

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Habría que exorcizar los Darlington FN1016 y FP1016 para conectar esa resistencia dentro de ellos


Ehhh si  pequeño detalle, parece que se podria dejar,  solo de permanecer trabajando con los drivers de salida TR10 y TR12.


----------



## el prinsipe

Hola compañero, necesito una sugerencia,  un amigo mio tiene puros transistores npn y quiere armar éste amplificador con etapa de salida npn , estoy hablando  del STK4050 , pero él les pregunta si se puede reemplazar la etapa original por ésta que publiqué.

Les comento que yo soy una persona que siempre armo mis amplificadores, porque  estoy armando un sonido , ya he armado el amplificador STK4050 con transistores darlington , si funciona , también lo arme con transistores normales en configuración complementaria y también funciona , pero quería ver si en configuración cuasi-complementaria , ¿ podía aplicar la etapa de salida que posteé anteriormente ? , también quisiera pregunta a los expertos cual amplificador  entre el 4048 XL y el 4048 V  es mejor y porqué , también quería preguntar valga la redundancia en cuanto a armar el amplificador STK4050 con transistores Darlington y transistores normales  de que forma es mejor  , yo me hago ésta pregunta porque en la etapa normal tiene un solo transistor drive que me excita todo los transistores finales , mientras que los Darlington cada transistor prácticamente  tiene su propio driver , entonces también quería saber si es mejor con transistores Darlington que con transistores normales , es todo compañeros , maté varios pájaros de un solo tiro,  admiro mucho al señor Dosmetros  porque gracias a él he tenido éxito en mis proyectos , soy  muy curioso y me gusta  mucho la electrónica.


----------



## heidyvanesa19

*Aquí otro de Turuta Catalogo de IC amplificados version 2008 y otro catalogo STK and STR integrated circuits version 2011 *


----------



## el prinsipe

Entiendo que no es obligación  de nadie responder mi pregunta , pero yo se que aquí en este foro hay gente capacitada como para responder  las pregunta que yo hago , y no me venga  a decir que es porque no se entiende , mi hermano yo se que mi ortografía no es muy  buena pero  hago el esfuerzo de tratar de escribir bien, porque esto me apasiona, y me refiero a la pregunta que he  echo anteriormente  sobre el STK ,  que  no he tenido respuesta , señor Fogonazo se que usted sabe mucho de éstos temas  pero , también el señor  Dosmetros sabe mucho , y otro que personajes , a veces pienso que les parezco un fastidio,  yo me imagino que un Foro es para eso para preguntar y discutir sobre temas , porque aqui nada mas lo que hacen es publicar un circuito para que lo arme y ya,  no hablan de la especificaciones técnicas ni de la teoría del funcionamiento , seamos un poquito mas técnicos por el bien del Foro y la comunidad , espero ésto no tomen como un consejo y no sea una excusa para expulsarme del foro porque estarían matando la ilusión de un hombre por aprender.


----------



## DOSMETROS

* El prinsipe * , si no hay respuestas a lo que preguntó, ! Paciencia ¡, puede ser que:

1) Nadie vió su consulta.
2) El tema sea aburrido.
3) La pregunta sea mala.
4) Nadie sabe la respuesta.
6) Nadie tiene ganas de escribir la respuesta.
7) Nadie tiene tiempo suficiente como para responderle.
8) Todas las anteriores.

*Lo que no puede hacer de ninguna manera es maltratar a loa Foristas. *

Técnicamente se ha hablado mucho de los amplificadores y sus configuraciones , hay que leer mucho y tener la suerte de acertar con esos comentarios que valen oro , pero que a veces simplemente están "escondidos" en algún post de algún arreglo de algún equipo.



el prinsipe dijo:


> Entre el 4048 XL y el 4048 V cual es mejor y porqué



No se.



el prinsipe dijo:


> En cuanto a armar el amplificador STK4050 con transistores Darlington y transistores normales de que forma es mejor



Poner un Darlington dónde un diseñador calculó un BJT sencillo . . .  es redundante , multiplica sin necesidad las ganancias , etc. Sólo es cuestión de probar y medir y ver que tan estable y fiel funciona.

Particularmente no me gustan los Darlington triples ni cuádruples , aunque sea lícito usarlos , motivo por el cual no voy a investigar ni  estudiar , ni comparar dichas configuraciones.

Saludos.


----------



## el prinsipe

okey  con esa respueta ya me siento mejor, señor me fasina armar estos amplificadores por su calidad y por eso quería saber cual era su diferencia  si alguien la save por favor  seria de buena utilidad para el foro,  tengo años tratando de develar esto   porque me imagino  que debe haber una diferencia aparte de la distorcion armónica,  porque si no tuviera sentido hacerlo diferente  y tan bien  uno cuesta  mas caro que otro esto es lo que me quita el sueño  se los agrade seria


----------



## netandino

Hay muchos tipos de manufacturas y materia prima, cada compañía hace mejor o peor que el otro ya que influye su investigación, desarrollo de allí los $$$. Hoy en día también abundan los clones, baratos y abundantes cómo la mala hierba, pero no hay garantía que dure.

Por ejemplo, un simple componente "X" que en su encapsulado puede ser igual pero su construcción puede variar y bastante. Ya que solo así se garantiza su fiabilidad, se suelde decir según de uso o área de aplicación estos pueden ser: Doméstico, profesional, industrial, militar o incluso aeroespacial.

No sé si me explique bien.

Saludos


----------



## SKYFALL

netandino dijo:


> Hay muchos tipos de manufacturas y materia prima, cada compañía hace mejor o peor que el otro ya que influye su investigación, desarrollo de allí los $$$. Hoy en día también abundan los clones, baratos y abundantes cómo la mala hierba, pero no hay garantía que dure.
> 
> Por ejemplo, un simple componente "X" que en su encapsulado puede ser igual pero su construcción puede variar y bastante. Ya que solo así se garantiza su fiabilidad, se suelde decir según de uso o área de aplicación estos pueden ser: Doméstico, profesional, industrial, militar o incluso aeroespacial.
> 
> No sé si me explique bien.
> 
> Saludos



En este tipo de componentes de contar con la suerte de hallar originales así sean de segunda mano, las referencias y el modo constructivo cambian de un modelo al otro, así sea solo por una letra.

Basta con googlear un poco y descargar las hojas de datos de los componentes que aún se encuentren en la red, de allí se puede realizar una comparacion feaciente de caracteristicas, entre dos o más módulos hibridos.


----------



## pepestudios

Hola a todos, se que hace tiempo esta inactivo este hilo, a pesar de los años de actividad, compre un amplificador akai am-u06 que lleva el STK0070II, estos packs están en corto y cambiados por el 0080II, los destape ya que tenían mala imagen y son chinos y bastante truchos.
Mi idea es la de reemplazar estos por algo discreto, el tema sera tratar de reunir información del original, ya que en el esquema no esta claro si los TR de salida son darlington , cualquier ayuda o sugerencia sera bienvenida, gracias...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si mirás bien el datasheet es un triple Darlington :

etc - datasheet pdf

¿  No se trató éste integrado en detalle en el hilo ?


----------



## pepestudios

Gracias por tu respuesta Dosmetros, solo he visto que se trato el 070 y 080 sin II, lastima que no tengo uno original ya que estos chinos son un mamarracho, me fije en esta  alternativa de un marantz pm50, que les parece...


----------



## SKYFALL

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si mirás bien el datasheet es un triple Darlington :
> 
> etc - datasheet pdf
> 
> ¿  No se trató éste integrado en detalle en el hilo ?


No, solo STK0040 y STK0100 sin el 2 romano.


----------



## pepestudios

Gracias SKYFALL por la aclaración, el que lleva este akai es versión II, y mi duda son los tr de salida si eran darlington o comunes, seguiré investigando, y mostrare los avances...

Saqué los valores del pack trucho, Tr1/2 es un (1m) mpsa13, el resto menos Tr7/8 son (2L) y (2H) y los diodos tambien 2H, creo que son transistores ya que tienen unidas las patas que serian base emisor...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Personalmente no creo que sean Darlington . Pero sacate la duda , armá  en protoboard hasta Tr1 y Tr2 y medí la tensión entre 7 y 4 , si te da 3,9 V (0,65 x 6) los seis transistores siguientes son comunes.


----------



## pepestudios

Gracias DOSMETROS, eso haré, y te comento...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Dale !

No guta R7 y R8 240 Ohms . . .  hasta 10 Ohms estaría . . .

R5 se me hace mas de 1k


----------



## el prinsipe

hola  quiero armar el stk 4050   pero para trabajarlo con 95 positivo y 95 negativo   que  es el máximo de voltaje que aguanta este integrado,  y pienso meterle 16 transistores por canal, el transistor que le pienso meter es el 2sa1943 y el 2sc 5200 , ya lo simule en el programa multisin 12  y me funciona bien , me tira 450 watios en 8 homio y 850 en 4 homio  para los que no saven, pienso hacer algo parecido alo que hiso el señor julian en paginas anteriores


----------



## SKYFALL

el prinsipe dijo:


> hola  quiero armar el stk 4050   pero para trabajarlo con 95 positivo y 95 negativo   que  es el máximo de voltaje que aguanta este integrado,  y pienso meterle 16 transistores por canal, el transistor que le pienso meter es el 2sa1943 y el 2sc 5200 , ya lo simule en el programa multisin 12  y me funciona bien , me tira 450 watios en 8 homio y 850 en 4 homio  para los que no saven, pienso hacer algo parecido alo que hiso el señor julian en paginas anteriores


Eso tipo de montajes tan complejos ya dejan de llamarsen STK, entonces no vale la pena que indiques voltajes maximos de operación porque lo que pretendes armar, solo tiene que ver en minima parte con el diagrama electrico original propuesto por Sanyo en su momento.

Segun veo piensas aprovechar el circuito impulsor del STK original para manejar 16 transistores de potencia, mas bien tiene pinta de ser un "picó" como suelen llamar este tipo de amplificadores en la zona costera.


----------



## el prinsipe

Bueno, la verdad  pienso usar éste driver para armar éste amplificador de mas potencia, lo he probado hasta 70 Volts positivos y 70 Volts negativos  con 6 transistores por canal 3 2SA1943 y 3 2SC5200 que en total hacen 6 transistores por canal, y lo he probado con cargas de 8 Ohms y cargas de 4 Ohms  y me trabaja bien , calienta bastante, pero lo tengo con disipador grande y ventilación reforzada, lo tengo armado y suena bien, pero en la simulación noté que éste amplificador si le aumentas el voltaje disminuye la distorsión armónica, y aumenta la potencia , y el circuito dice que puede aguantar hasta 95V positivos ,y 95V negativos y lo simulé en el programa Multisin 12 y me tira 450 Watts en 8 Ohms y 850 Watts en 4 Ohms.


----------



## SKYFALL

el prinsipe dijo:


> y el circuito dice que puede aguantar hasta 95 positivo ,y 95 negativo y lo simule en el programa multisin 12 y me tira 450 vatios en 8 homio y 850 en 4 homio


En que parte leiste que el circuito que vas a armar se puede manejar a ese voltaje? Una cosa son los parámetros que estan en la hoja de datos de Sanyo y algo muy diferente los parámetros que puedan llegar a tener el circuito que vas a construir.


----------



## xavirom

Hola a todos.
Alguien me puede decir que función cumplen los 2 diodos en este STK?.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ahora si apareció !

Son parte del circuito del Biass y seguramente vayan en contacto térmico con los transistores de salida o excitadores


----------



## xavirom

Bien, aparte de para que están, me pregunto justamente si será necesario que estén en contacto térmico con el par de salida, porque creo entender que la compensación de temperatura la lleva a cabo  TR1


----------



## DOSMETROS

O ambos


----------



## SKYFALL

xavirom dijo:


> Bien, aparte de para que están, me pregunto justamente si será necesario que estén en contacto térmico con el par de salida, porque creo entender que la compensación de temperatura la lleva a cabo  TR1



Igual si es un STK todos los componentes tienen contacto termico sobre el sustrato, lo unico que los separa es el layer del aislante y difícilmente tendra 1/20 de milimetro de grosor, en ese orden de ideas todos los componentes tienen contacto termico y su temperatura van en función de los darlingtons de la salida


----------



## lossless

Hola grupo, estoy tratando de conseguir el CIRCUITO  interno del STK419-140, solo logre bajar el esquematico de Aiwa.
Ya lo desarme y medi los transistores de salida, es posible que se trate de un circuito cuasi-complementario?
Miden: B-E  195  B-C  540  E-C 515, los 4 iguales. La idea es repararlo, gracias desde ya. Saludos lossless


----------



## SKYFALL

lossless dijo:


> Hola grupo, estoy tratando de conseguir el CIRCUITO  interno del STK419-140, solo logre bajar el esquematico de Aiwa.
> Ya lo desarme y medi los transistores de salida, es posible que se trate de un circuito cuasi-complementario?
> Miden: B-E  195  B-C  540  E-C 515, los 4 iguales. La idea es repararlo, gracias desde ya. Saludos lossless



Sube fotos del STK destapado


----------



## lossless

SKYFALL dijo:


> Hola angel encontre lo que buscabas, espero te sirva.
> Es un extracto del manual de servicio en pdf, no lo pude subir todo porque estaba muy pesado,
> Saludos.



Con respecto a ese integrado, tengo el Aiwa CX-NV900 y lleva el STK419-140 A



SKYFALL dijo:


> Sube fotos del STK destapado



Marchando la foto con cámara de pobre. Saludos lossless


----------



## DOSMETROS

Los dos cablecitos son base y emisor


----------



## lossless

Entiendo que el de la izquierda es base y el de la derecha emisor, teniendo las patas hacia mi.



SKYFALL dijo:


> Hola angel encontre lo que buscabas, espero te sirva.
> Es un extracto del manual de servicio en pdf, no lo pude subir todo porque estaba muy pesado,
> Saludos.


 
El STK 419-130 es igual pin a pin al STK 419-140, logré bajar el circuito del STK419-150 que es igual al 140 y 130.



Debo decir que cometí un error al clasificar éste esquema como STK419-140, busco el correcto y lo subo. saludos lossless


Marchando la foto con camara de pobre.

Ver el archivo adjunto 181836

Estoy relevando el circuito directamente desde el  STK419-140 A y descubrí que la base va a la derecha del transistor de potencia, no a la izquierda como pensaba. saludos lossless

Ver el archivo adjunto 181837


----------



## SKYFALL

lossless dijo:


> Logre bajar el circuito del STK419-150 que es igual al 140 y 130. saludos lossless
> Ver el archivo adjunto 181858


Este es el diagrama de un STK41XXII


----------



## Hollman

Hola a todos, saludos desde Colombia, Barranquilla, les escribo por que estoy interesado en poder fabricar los STK mas complejos que son los clase H, he tenido un problema serio pues en mi ciudad no se consiguen esos módulos, están agotados y he tenido que poner solamente clase AB para reemplazarlos de equipos SONY que aun están andando con todo!!...pero seria buena idea realizar este proyecto...yo me someto a calcular el comparador, según tengo entendido la mayoría de los módulos usa unos diodos zener externos de 18V, entonces según entiendo mientras el voltaje de las salidas sea inferior a 18V no "ataca" al transistor que alimenta la sección de los transistores de salida con mas voltaje. Espero ponerme a trabajar en ello, PD, tengo uno de los módulos que están dañados (STK412-150) y afortunadamente queda uno con un canal que aun suena, el otro canal esta en corto, pero según la hoja de datos es un mosfet canal N...faltaría ver si se puede reemplazar por algún IRFP460


----------



## SKYFALL

El tema complicado es el comparador, y que haga el switcheo en el momento correcto para pasar de los Trs de baja a alta tension y viceversa, por lo demás si se puede armar un reemplazo discreto para este modulo


----------



## el prinsipe

Señor  *SKYFALL* La verdad no entiendo a que se refiere usted , me puede explicar ésto  que escribió usted. 



SKYFALL dijo:


> En que parte leiste que el circuito que vas a armar se puede manejar a ese voltaje? Una cosa son los parámetros que estan en la hoja de datos de Sanyo y algo muy diferente los parámetros que puedan llegar a tener el circuito que vas a construir.



Señor Skyfall  me puede explicar  la cuestión de  voltaje recomendado y voltaje de operación máximo ,digo ésto porque he tenido stk que he puesto con el voltaje de operación máximo y  me ha trabajado sin problemas , por eso es que yo quiero armar éste stk 4050  pero con mas transistores  para que trabaje mas relajado  algo así como hizo el señor Julián en paginas anteriores,  espero que me entienda no me enrede mas de lo que estoy.


----------



## SKYFALL

Si quieres adicionar transistores extra a un 4050 debes recalcular la etapa del driver, asi como recalcular la nueva etapa de salida y como se conectarán entre sí en cada riel, el Vtip y el Vmax depende de los parámetros eléctricos de operación de los componentes adicionales que vas a emplear.

Un circuito nunca se debe alimentar con su voltaje máximo de operación, pues sus componentes estarán funcionando al borde de la falla, un voltaje de alimentación mas adecuado es aquel que resguarda al menos en un 30% el Vmax de los componentes activos, aumentando la seguridad y fiabilidad de todo el circuito en conjunto.


----------



## Hollman

SKYFALL dijo:


> El tema complicado es el comparador, y que haga el switcheo en el momento correcto para pasar de los Trs de baja a alta tension y viceversa, por lo demás si se puede armar un reemplazo discreto para este modulo


Entiendo, solo tendría que calcular un circuito comparador de voltaje que "prenda" un mosfet y al mismo tiempo lo "apague" y para no generar más calor se me ocurre ponerlo en corte y saturación ya que si lo pongo a trabajar en zona ohmica seria un bjt más jejeje o algo así, la idea es generar menor cantidad de calor posible!! Y mejor calidad de sonido, esa es la idea.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Aquí te dejo los links de amplificadores clase H ( los llaman con inyectores) de dónde podrás sacar ideas y parte de diagramas :

Colección de amplificadores de diseño "Asiático" 
Amplificador RAM con Inyectores
Yorkville 6040 (bridged y con inyectores)


----------



## el prinsipe

Le pregunto al señor*@SKYFALL* ¿Que diferencia hay entre el stk 4048 que armó el señor *@juliangp*  y  el 4050 que quiero armar  yo , de la misma forma que lo hizo el señor *@juliangp*  , armando todo el integrado  y la etapa de salida juntos,  eso es todo ya el señor Dosmetros  me dijo una forma de como hacerlo, la verdad es que  pareciera que no entienden lo que yo quiero hacer.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Una vez reemplacé uno , atornillando bien arriba al disipador y cableando
> 
> TIP142
> TIP147
> BD139
> 2 x 1N4007
> preset de 5k reemplaza a R1 y R2
> 2 resistencias de 330 Ohms para las bases
> 
> R5 no iría , si lo armaras con transistores convencionales sería de 220 Ohms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos !


los preset de 5k puedo reemplazarlos por alguna resistencia de ser así que valor me recomiendas


----------



## DOSMETROS

Poné 2k2 y 2k2 y probalo con lámpara serie , en las resistencias de 0,47 Ohms de las patas 8 y 3 deberías medir 19mV.

Deberás modificar esas resistencias de 2k2 , aumentando o disminuyendo una u otra para calibrar el Biass.

Saludos !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Poné 2k2 y 2k2 y probalo con lámpara serie , en las resistencias de 0,47 Ohms de las patas 8 y 3 deberías medir 19mV.


Poné un potenciómetro de 5 K a la mitad del recorrido y ajustá un poco a cada lado hasta que consigas la corriente deseada


----------



## DOSMETROS

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Poné un potenciómetro de 5 K a la mitad del recorrido y ajustá un poco a cada lado hasta que consigas la corriente deseada


 
Claro y después mide y reemplaza por resistencias fijas . . .  pero está en Maduro-zuela


----------



## zurbran

Hola @SKYFALL viendo queria preguntarte viendo que realizaste exitosamente un amplificador STK4172II. De casualidad te topaste alguna vez con el STK0050II?? En los foros de audio karma encontre un post donde realizan un STK0050 con componentes actuales. Viendo el esquematico de ambos pude observar que el STK0050II ademas de tener unos pines extras que reciben voltajes de feedback, el mismo consta de otra etapa adicional en la salida y el driver para esa salida de triple etapa esta conectado en darlington. Aqui dejo ambos para que sea vea más claro de lo que hablo.

En el caso del STK0050 el pin 0 y 1 reciben +/- 1.3v aprox, los pines 9 y 2 reciben +/- 45v.

Viendo el service manual de mi amplificardor Akai AM-U04:
En el STK0050II los pines 0, 7, 4 y 1 reciben +/- 1.8v aprox, los pines 6 y 5 reciben +/- 0.6v y los pines 9 y 2 +/- 45v.

Alguna idea de los valores que podrian tomar las resistencias, capacitores y diodos dentro del esquematico del STK0050II?


----------



## josco

@zurbran Si le das unas paginas atras ya subieron algunos datos del que buscas. y hace mas tiempo puse los datos del 0050 sin terminacion II sacados de un pirata.


----------



## DJ-AS

Buenas gente, murió el canal izquierdo de mi equipo Aiwa que lleva un STK4182II.
Abrí el STK y tiene 2 transistores de potencia quemados (las resistencias de abajo de cada uno también), que reemplazaré con TIP35 o 2N3055 según lo que consiga.
Además hay otro transistor que se le ve un punto, y que asumo que está quemado, pero no sé cuál es.
Dejo una foto adonde está marcado a ver si alguien puede decirme cuál es y cómo es la disposición de sus patas.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate la polaridad midiendo el equivalente del otro canal. Gusta mas TIP35 o TIP3055


----------



## DJ-AS

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate la polaridad midiendo el equivalente del otro canal. Gusta mas TIP35 o TIP3055


Encontré un MJ15001 y un MJ15003 en buen estado y me parece que voy a probar el injerto con esos 2.
No hay problema, no?


----------



## josco

Pueden funcionar, segun la hoja de datos del stk4182 es salida cuasicomplementaria. El unico problema si se puede decir es que tienes que buscar la forma de acomodarlos en el disipador lo digo por el encapsulado TO3.


----------



## SKYFALL

Es mejor dejar los transistores de potencia por fuera del encapsulado, conectados por medio de cables calibre 20, las resistencias de 180 ohms pueden reemplazarse por de 1/4 W conectadas directamente en los pines de esos transistores


----------



## DJ-AS

Bueno, gracias por sus respuestas, y sí, los voy a cablear.
Ahora pruebo y comento.
Me olvidaba: el transistor que marqué en la imagen, es un NPN, y como no tengo el 2N3904 que recomiendan, voy a probar con un KSC815.


----------



## el prinsipe

Siempre había querido saber  los valores de los componentes internos del stk 4048 para hacerlo todo en solo circuito y quede mejor en cuanto al calor porque le iba a poner mas transistores e iba a queda mejor disipado , bueno aquí mas de uno me dijo que no se podía, porque se descuadran el Biass , por el STK es pin a pin, puro embuste, si funciona, lo tengo armado con 70 V positivos y 70 V negativos y no he tenido problemá, tampoco me toco cuadrar Biass, todo original, así funcionó.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

el prinsipe dijo:


> Siempre había querido saber  los valores de los componentes internos del stk 4048 para hacerlo todo en solo circuito y quede mejor en cuanto al calor porque le iba a poner mas transistores e iba a queda mejor disipado , bueno aquí mas de uno me dijo que no se podía, porque se descuadran el Biass , por el STK es pin a pin, *puro embuste*, si funciona, lo tengo armado con 70 V positivos y 70 V negativos y no he tenido problemá, tampoco me toco cuadrar Biass, todo original, así funcionó.


Considerando que llevas como 5 años dando vueltas con eso y secando la mente del foro, me alegro que al menos hayas obtenido algún resultado positivo.
Ahora, cuando heche humo no vengas a quejarte...


----------



## el prinsipe

les sujiero alas persona que quieran armar ese proyecto que se los recomiendo, como ustedes saven este amplificador me usa puro transitores npn en la salida es el stk original lo he armado hasta con 4 transitores por salida como biene orinalmente, de esa forma como viene original nose como agregarle mas transitores ,pero para lo que quieran mas potencia y lo puedan vajar 4homio yo le arme la salida con transitores npn y pnp de esa forma si le pude agregar mas transitores para que aguante mas potencia lo tengo travajado con 70positivo y 70  negativo funciona perfectamente  sin ajusta nada y estoy  la posivilida de travajarlo con 95 positivo y 95negativo


el prinsipe dijo:


> les sujiero alas persona que quieran armar ese proyecto que se los recomiendo, como ustedes saven este amplificador me usa puro transitores npn en la salida es el stk 4048 y el 4050 original lo he armado hasta con 4 transitores por salida como biene orinalmente, de esa forma como viene original nose como agregarle mas transitores ,pero para lo que quieran mas potencia y lo puedan vajar 4homio yo le arme la salida con transitores npn y pnp de esa forma si le pude agregar mas transitores para que aguante mas potencia lo tengo travajado con 70positivo y 70  negativo funciona perfectamente  sin ajustar nada y estoy estudiando la posivilida de travajarlo con 95 positivo y 95negativo


----------



## DOSMETROS

No se si subiste el diagrama y el PCD de lo que armaste , así queda como aporte . . .


----------



## el prinsipe

Se los prometo señor dos metro  pero dame tiempo que repara la computadora, que se le daño la targeta madre ,y hay tengo todo hasta la simulacion em multisin 12  quiero que me acesore en este ptoyecto muc


----------



## DJ-AS

Alguien podría decirme si lo que marqué está bien? Porque hice esas modificaciones y de sonar un canal pasé al "ahora no suena ninguno" ¬¬
El equipo (Aiwa) enciende y parece todo normal pero no tengo audio en ninguna de las salidas.


----------



## yordeynisgh

Hola a todos.
Necesito un poquito de su tiempo, siempre que se pueda.

llevo dos días leyendo este hilo, para entender, pero me quedan algunas dudas sobre las STK que tengo a mano.

resulta que tengo un Amplificador de la SANYO modelo JA5503 y claro esta STK pero tiene dos de estos con el Numero 1050, es decir STK 1050, según su Datasheet este es su Circuito Interno

pues leyendo me dieron la idea de abrirlo y pude medir todas sus resiencias interiores, que era fundamental para asi sacar los datos, esos valores me los dio el tester. mi duda esta en este mensaje



DOSMETROS dijo:


> R5 está para forzar el apagado de T4 y T5 , si utilizaras Darlingtons no tendrías dónde soldarla , además que los Darlington que usé ya llevan las resistencias de apagado internamente , fijate :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos !


Es decir, porque lo digo, porque tengo posibilidad de estos transistores nadamas
2sc5200 y 2sa1943

2sd2478 y 2sb1616
Estos dos son Darlinton y tiene una sola resistencia de base emisor a emisor o sea.

mi falta de conocimiento en la materia me trae la duda, que si así funcionara,

el Darlinton que controla la corriente de reposo, no se recalcularlas, que se que así no debe ser, según entiendo en un darlinton se multiplica la beta del uno con el otro.


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ Que querés inventar ?, lo que tenés es ésto , te faltan dos  excitadores y el transistor del Bias


----------



## yordeynisgh

lo complicado que tengo ahora son los excitadores, que pienso que los darlinton que puse me servirían... aqui es muy dificil conseguir componentes de electrónica, esos grande los compre bastante caros. y los darlinton los saque de un equipo de audio pequeño que funcionaba, y los puedo reutilizar.

Creo que ahora si resuelvo el problema, me llegaron 

MJE15030
MJE15031

MJE340
MJE350

después pongo fotos del cambio, no creería que llegarían estos transistores.


----------



## SKYFALL

yordeynisgh dijo:


> Creo que ahora si resuelvo el problema, me llegaron
> 
> MJE15030
> MJE15031
> 
> MJE340
> MJE350
> 
> después pongo fotos del cambio, no creería que llegarían estos transistores.


Donde los conseguiste? Son originales?


----------



## yordeynisgh

SKYFALL dijo:


> Donde los conseguiste? Son originales?



no se si son originales, ya me dirán ustedes, aqui creo que hay un hilo que habla sobre como probar los transistores. valoren a vista a ver.

los tres primero que hay en la parte superior de la imagen son los que me llegaron nuevos, el otro lo compre con un proveedor diferente, que creo que son son originales, pero bueno, ya ustedes me dirán.


----------



## josee

Yo no sabría decirte yoderynisgh espera los que tienen la vista entrenada jeje lo siento, un saludo

Los mje son originales, los A1943 casi siempre los vi con el tipo de letra que trae el que pusiste abajo de los mje lo veo original y el primero, apenas hace dias revise un bafle que ensamblan localmente donde se fabrican otros amplificadores marca back stage y venian con ese tipo de letras o sea que puede ser original tambien.


----------



## SKYFALL

yordeynisgh dijo:


> no se si son originales, ya me dirán ustedes, aqui creo que hay un hilo que habla sobre como probar los transistores. valoren a vista a ver.
> 
> los tres primero que hay en la parte superior de la imagen son los que me llegaron nuevos, el otro lo compre con un proveedor diferente, que creo que son son originales, pero bueno, ya ustedes me dirán.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 188169


El Toshiba de la izquierda se ve sospechosamente falso, mientras el Toshiba de la esquina inferior derecha me dá un leve palpito que pudiera ser original


----------



## yordeynisgh

gracias a todos, estoy pasando las mil de miedos porque no tengo la lamparita para ponerla en serie, jeje estoy de miedo hasta los pelos, ya puse los transistores y todos, ya le puse DC y no ha echado humo por nungún lado, voy a ir probando con mas tiempo, estoy de miedo... 

ya medi la salida de los dos amplificadores y no he visto DC en su salida, que susto.
encontre unos de los dos canales con DC- en la salida ? ando buscando que es....


----------



## DOSMETROS

Podés usar los antiguos balastros de tubo fluorescente , suponiendo los de 40 Watts , dos en paralelo , en serie con tu transformador.

Y sino el primario de otro transformador de unos 100W en serie con el primario de tu transformador de la fuente.


----------



## Gerson strauss

Les aporto este diagrama interno del STK4601 II, es de un libro pero no tengo
escaner para subirlo todo.


----------



## yordeynisgh

Ya pasé el miedo gracias a la ayuda.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y sino el primario de otro transformador de unos 100W en serie con el primario de tu transformador de la fuente.



Ésto fue lo que encontré en mi taller, se lo puse en serie y me alertó, funciono perfectamente, pero para asegurarme mejor la cosa, encontré un transformador pequeño de dos trafos 10 Vac de poca corriente y me dio la idea de probar con el el amplificador, me arriesgué pensando que su corriente no llegara a quemar nada, pues me funcionó.

Ya esta arreglado y funcionando, cuando sentí el tac del relay me asuste, jajaja,



Miren como quedo, un poco feo, pero está funcionando, acepto recomendaciones, pero gracias a la ayuda de los foreros


Ya armado y funcionando



El problema del amplificador que me daba voltaje en su salida, era una resistencia desvalorada por completo, infinito Ohms.


yordeynisgh dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 187997
> esl a R727 de aquí.


----------



## SKYFALL

Los drivers de los finales no necesitan disipador de calor? no los sientes calientes al tacto? que tal es la sensación de escucha del amplificador luego de la cirugía?


----------



## yordeynisgh

SKYFALL dijo:


> Los drivers de los finales no necesitan disipador de calor? no los sientes calientes al tacto? que tal es la sensación de escucha del amplificador luego de la cirugía?


amigos, el Drivers debe calentarse un poquito, yo lo probé con esas bocinas y al tacto comparado con el final estaba frio,  no creo que se destruya.

Los mje340 y el mje350 son lo que sentí un poco calientes, con la entrada en corto y sin bocina.

a ver como explico, lo cambie, porque antes de tenerlo yo, alguien parece que los toco y los remendó, con un to-126 y to-92, asi estaba montado cuando los vi yo, estoy hablando del Q754 y Q756, yo los cambie por los MJE pensando que la ganancia de estos dos tipos de transistores eran diferentes, y los quería poner complementarios.

Y en su escucha, de maravilla.

para mas curiosidad, el offset uno estaba en sus parametros +-30mV, el otro estaba un poquito pasado +64mV no creo que le afecte mucho.
el BIASS estaba creo que por debajo de los parametros, pero no quise molestarme mucho. no tenía la lampara incandescente para saber si hubiese problemas, pero pude medir tensión en sus resistencias de emisor, creo que eso indica que están trabajando los finales.

P.D. se me ocurrió comprobar todos los condensadores, como que era un equipo un poco viejo y encontré unos cuantos condensadores desvalorizados, incluso el que esta en el sensor de CD en la salida, que es no polarizado, estaba DESCONTINUADO según mi instrumento, reemplace con dos polarizados.

hola, revolcando mis cacharros buscando soluciones a este amplificador, me encontré esta cosita, STK412-290, buscando en internet no aparece su Datasheet, me dice que es como que la misma de stk412-150, por favor quien podrá decirme que es? por lo que no se si es solo salidas o el amplificador, disculpes si esa respuesta esta en mensajes a tras, me gustaría saber que puedo hacer con ella, Romperla para saber seria muy triste.


----------



## DJ T3

Dejo algunos datos que pueden servir. Voltajes, THD, impedancias, entre otros...


----------



## josco

*@DJ T3 *Está buena, había buscado una donde viniera el 412-240 y no había encontrado mas que donde aparece el 412-040.


----------



## DJ T3

josco dijo:


> *@DJ T3 *Está buena, había buscado una donde viniera el 412-240 y no había encontrado mas que donde aparece el 412-040.



Esa serie son todos similares, solo que hay unos (no recuerdo cual) que tienen 3 o 4 pines mas, que simplemente se conecta a la salida (creo que con resistencias) solo dos de ellos y el otro es masa


----------



## gord16

Con razón vi el 240 metido en un Sony GN600 y no un 150 como la variante de 5 bocinas, el GN800. Aunque casi lo lleva al límite, +-70v para la alta potencia y +-42V en potencia baja. Según el datasheet del 150 y 170, los 4 pines finales son una especie de retroalimentación, para limitar la potencia de los transistores de salida.


----------



## DJ T3

gord16 dijo:


> Según el datasheet del 150 y 170, los 4 pines finales son una especie de retroalimentación, para limitar la potencia de los transistores de salida



Exactamente eso es, limitador. No me salia el nombre..  

Trabajar al limite de la rotura es una loteria, aunque quizas con el original dure un tiempo, uno nuevo o "reemplazo" quizas ni llegue a encender.


----------



## fede65

Amigos, alguno pudo sacar andando un STK0080ii, o similares? (0050ii, 0060ii, etc etc), vi que empezo a haber algo, pero quedo inconcluso


----------



## DJ T3

Creo que ese STK de por si no funciona, necesita de un STK driver para funcionar, pero no recuerdo cual era.

Te dejo un diagrama con componentes discretos



No lo probe, no tengo experiencia con tal STK, no a todo. Lo encontre en la web, asi que seria revisar y hacer pruebas


----------



## fede65

Gracias por tu respuesta, claro, trabaja junto con un STK3062, destape el integrado y me puse a medir y tal vez lo pueda sacar andando si tiro cables a componentes discretos e intento "reparar" el chip. Pero la contra es que es un amplificador muy pequeño, y esta muy dificil tener lugar inclusive para hacer esto...


----------



## cancerverus266

Holas foro,espero se encuentren bien,entrare en materia,resucitare este tema ya que adquirí un onkyo m5200 y pues no funciona naaa,incluso ya consulte por su transformador por un detalle que vi en el,y en cuanto a los integrados  venia con stk4048V (en realidad un II) y un stk4044V,mas chinos que un chino,ahora mi duda es esta,podrían indicarme de que valor mínimo (de corriente y voltaje) deben ser cada transistor para poder elegir entre los que tengo en el deposito de cadáveres o de ser necesario nuevos por favor.

Aclaro, antes de plantear el por que de la ayuda solicitada,tengo algunos problemas con la linea que debería de ser de 110V,pero ronda los 130v (sip vivo en mexico,como si no bastara con los narcos también la luz).en fin el voltaje de operación de  este amplificador debería de ser 70v,pero por la variacion llega a 78v.

Aclaro no pretendo mas potencia,ni trabajarlo a 4 ohms o cualquier otra variación descabellada mas allá de la que da el integrado,solo pretendo que aguante 80v, ya maximo 90v para que trabaje descansado con el voltaje que tengo en la linea,reitero no pretendo mas potencia de echo rara vez uso un amplificador a mas de 1/3 del volumen y eso ya me estoy alocando.

Altavoces me gustarían de 8 ohms pero solo hay de 6 ohms,aun no se me hace adquirir unos de 8 ohms (me gustan los sunn modelo 5, si alguien tiene los planos se los agradeceré,esos si eran de 8 ohms).

Me basare en el stk4048V.

fotos

 stk4048v que resulto II
 valores encontrados
 ubicación en el integrado,algunos parecían transistores pero,estaban en el lugar donde el diagrama indicaba diodo.

Casi lo olvido para la salida usare njw0302/0281.
Daaaa,acabe de escribir todo y no pregunte lo principal,modificaciones a realizar para usar con npn/pnp ,alguien menciono que lo hizo pero no publico la modificación (me refiero a que componentes debo agregar/quitar).

Donde compro solo venden pares y seria un desperdicio.

Ahora si,seguimos leyéndonos foro y suerte


----------



## wilmerosal

Saludos mi hermano y gracias por tu excelente aporte a la formación en electrónica.
Estoy necesitando el esquemático del stk 433-320 si es posible lo puedes subir


----------



## cancerverus266

Ahi ta

con pdf


----------



## lotfiraol

hola, soy nuevo en este foro, me disculpo por mi español, uso el traductor de google. por tanto, mi primer amplificador está basado en el híbrido STK4048II que lleva 13 años funcionando muy bien, y antes de montar el stk tomé los valores del circuito interno que les comparto.


----------



## xavirom

Hola, estoy buscando info o sugerencias de la figurita difícil, el STK2028, si bien en el post 515 se muestra un diagrama interno, no es el de dicho STK, es para un Technics Su Z11, basándome en la nota de aplicación del AN7060 que utiliza en la etapa de entrada, no parece complicado armar la etapa de salida y polarización en forma discreta, pero hay 2 conexiones en el circuito original que me despistan un poco. Adjunto circuito, son las conexiones de los pines 8 y 9 que van juntas al 0 volt, los pines 7 y 10 que van juntos a la base de un transistor Q404 y al emisor de Q403, con un capacitor a masa.


----------



## DJ T3

Segun éste *post* dice que
"There are 5 clusters on all these series

(1-5) ch1 power amp (6,7) ch1 protect functions, *(8,9) Ground*. (10,11) ch2 protect functions, (12-16) ch2 power amp
"
Asi que seria la masa del STK


----------



## cancerverus266

Buenas foro espero se encuentren bien, el empezare a realizar el pcb del stk4048v que indica el manual del onkyo m5200, pero quisiera saber si el stk4048XI es compatible con stk 4048 ya que veo diferencias.

El cambio lo quiero realizar, por que el XI usa NPN/PNP en su salida, solo  por que no quiero dejar transistores sueltos ya que solo tengo pares.

no pretendo mas potencia, ni menos TDH o cualquier cosa rara, solo usar los pares completos que tengo.

gracias y seguimos leyéndonos. 

foto


----------



## DOSMETROS

En el primero R12 fuerza el apagado conjunto de los transistores de salida.

En el segundo R9 , R10 y R11 también fuerzan el apagado de los transistores de salida, y D2 D3 son para compensar entre la diferencia de Darlington y Sziklai . . . se los suele ver con 10 o 100 Ohms en paralelo.

El resto lo analizamos mañana


----------



## cancerverus266

aaaaa...mande, se me paso decir, marque en amarillo lo que no viene en el V y en verde lo que no va en el XL,aun asi me parese que entendi algo de la explicación, tocara leer sobre eso, ¿o eso fue un si?.

Ahora si respondí rápido por que sigo haciendo la tarea con mis hijos


----------



## Wmaster

Que tal señores, he leído este hilo hasta las fechas actuales, quiero felicitar a todos los colaboradores por sus aportes, me han dado muchas ideas, he visto que alguien hacía la consulta sobre un stk 403-130, pero no fue completada o satisfecha la duda, sucede que tengo el mismo stk dañado y me gustaría adapatarle los transistores de potencia porque uno de ellos se ha dañado y no suena más, al mismo tiempo que solo aparece en la pantalla en famoso mensaje protect en la pantalla, me gustaria me pudieran orientar un poco sobre los transistores que podría usar o un esquemático con valores para construirlo, tengo unos transistores de un aiwa, por allí en mi huesera, también tengo unos c5200 con el d1943 para colocarlos si fueran esos los que coinciden para el reemplazo, agradezco la intervención de todos los que han llevado este hilo hasta la fecha.


----------



## DOSMETROS

En éste tipo de consultas debes informar :

Potencia por canal de dicho STK
Tensión de alimentación


----------



## Wmaster

DOSMETROS dijo:


> En éste tipo de consultas debes informar :
> 
> Potencia por canal de dicho STK
> Tensión de alimentación


Segun la hoja de datos es de 100 watts por canal, se alimenta con 47 volts, según el diagrama, pero tiene 50 en la fuente +50 y  -50


----------



## DOSMETROS

Parece entonces que irían TIP35C y TIP36C


----------



## Wmaster

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Parece entonces que irían TIP35C y TIP36C


Está bien, empezaré por allí, muchas gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

La verdad es que no recuerdo si esto lo subí antes o nó, pero lo encontré en una carpeta de mi compu y antes de que lo pierda tal vez le sea de utilidad a alguien. Es un documento (el escaneo no es muy bueno) con las especificaciones de toda la serie de STK y los esquemas internos de estos chips.

Si ya lo subí antes, les pido a los mods que borren este post.


----------



## polarizado

Hola a todos, saludos desde Canarias, España. Aunque estudié en su día electrónica no he ejercido casi nada y por tanto me considero solo un aficionado. Me he leído todo el hilo ya que tengo un equipo con modulo STK para reparar y tengo varias dudas. El amplificador es un Technics SU-300  que llevaba un STK 4141 II (25 + 25w, 26-0-26 v). Se estropeó en su día quemándome de paso un altavoz relativamente caro . Lo deje apartado por si un día lo reparaba. Pensé que cambiando el módulo estaría solucionado y hace poco mande a pedir uno por ebay. Todo bien hasta que leí demasiado tarde que los había falsificados.... Al llegar lo he pesado y tiene unos 10 gramos menos que el original: 20 grs vs 29 grs así que me han estafado. Ya que lo tenía lo he instalado y el amplificador funciona, pero hay una cierta distorsión sobre todo en los bajos, incluso a bajo volumen. Me gustaría revivir el aparato por simple reto ya que por su valor no es. He visto que Mijac ha compartido un emulador para un 4142 y creo que es compatible con el 4141II, tanto por pines como por especificaciones. Quería saber si la placa que está colgada es operativa ya que leí que hubo una primera versión que tenía errores. De paso comparto la foto del modulo original 4142II que he abierto por si sirve de algo. Ahí viene otra pregunta: las resistencias son las pequeñas "manchas negras", porque no las localizo en otro formato ... Si quisiera emular este 4141II, son esas resistencias las que hay que averiguar el valor?. Gracias de antemano. Saludos. David.


----------



## DJ T3

Ese integrado se ve hermosamente original...   
Y si, esas "manchitas" son resistencias. Eso es grafito (por su mayoria) directamente sobre la placa.
Primero, antes de hacer experimentos, verifica que no haya otros componentes comprometidos. A veces no es solo cambiar y listo. En mi caso, cambie un integrado que se quemo, y al tiempo volvio a largar tension en la salida, pe se que era el integrado defectuoso, pero al cambiar largaba tension con el nuevo, y era una resistencia desvalorizada...


----------



## polarizado

Gracias DJ T3. Seguiré investigando.


----------



## SKYFALL

polarizado dijo:


> Hola a todos, saludos desde Canarias, España. Aunque estudié en su día electrónica no he ejercido casi nada y por tanto me considero solo un aficionado. Me he leído todo el hilo ya que tengo un equipo con modulo STK para reparar y tengo varias dudas. El amplificador es un Technics SU-300  que llevaba un STK 4141 II (25 + 25w, 26-0-26 v). Se estropeó en su día quemándome de paso un altavoz relativamente caro . Lo deje apartado por si un día lo reparaba. Pensé que cambiando el módulo estaría solucionado y hace poco mande a pedir uno por ebay. Todo bien hasta que leí demasiado tarde que los había falsificados.... Al llegar lo he pesado y tiene unos 10 gramos menos que el original: 20 grs vs 29 grs así que me han estafado. Ya que lo tenía lo he instalado y el amplificador funciona, pero hay una cierta distorsión sobre todo en los bajos, incluso a bajo volumen. Me gustaría revivir el aparato por simple reto ya que por su valor no es. He visto que Mijac ha compartido un emulador para un 4142 y creo que es compatible con el 4141II, tanto por pines como por especificaciones. Quería saber si la placa que está colgada es operativa ya que leí que hubo una primera versión que tenía errores. De paso comparto la foto del modulo original 4142II que he abierto por si sirve de algo. Ahí viene otra pregunta: las resistencias son las pequeñas "manchas negras", porque no las localizo en otro formato ... Si quisiera emular este 4141II, son esas resistencias las que hay que averiguar el valor?. Gracias de antemano. Saludos. David.
> 
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 265669


Deben haber mas componentes defectuosos aparte del STK, aunque puedo decir porque me ha pasado, algunos de estos híbridos no originales de regular calidad inyectan ciertos ruidos en las salidas


----------



## DISCOV

stk 41xx series ,el circuito no es de mi autoría , pero pedí permiso del creador para subirlo al foro.


----------



## el prinsipe

Compañero, aquí está lo que prometí, tarde pero seguro, el stk4050v todo en un solo circuito, lo tengo trabajando con 6 transistores por canal, 3 2sa1943 y 3 2sc5200  con 80 positivo y 80 negativo  y trabaja tranquilo en 4 Ohms , se los recomiendo , también está la etapa de salida incluida , ojo , el transistor que está en la tarjeta driver que controla el bias hay que colocarlo pegado al disipador, yo lo remplacé por un transistor Darlington , en la tarjeta están marcadas las patas del colector , emisor y base , eso es para que lo conecte con unos cables y lo peguen al disipador también coloqué los transistores driver con los de la etapa de salida.


----------



## SKYFALL

el prinsipe dijo:


> Compañero, aquí está lo que prometí, tarde pero seguro, el stk4050v todo en un solo circuito, lo tengo trabajando con 6 transistores por canal, 3 2sa1943 y 3 2sc5200  con 80 positivo y 80 negativo  y trabaja tranquilo en 4 Ohms , se los recomiendo , también está la etapa de salida incluida , ojo , el transistor que está en la tarjeta driver que controla el bias hay que colocarlo pegado al disipador, yo lo remplacé por un transistor Darlington , en la tarjeta están marcadas las patas del colector , emisor y base , eso es para que lo conecte con unos cables y lo peguen al disipador también coloqué los transistores driver con los de la etapa de salida.


Hola el prinsipe, que tal el circuito, trabaja al pelo?? Lo voy a ensayar, muchas gracias por el aporte.


----------



## el prinsipe

SKYFALL dijo:


> Hola el prinsipe, que tal el circuito, trabaja al pelo?? Lo voy a ensayar, muchas gracias por el aporte.



Sskyfall, trabaja bien  pero  déjeme decirle que  hay un error en la tarjeta con los dos operacionales ,  son 2  2n5401 y  2n5551 , yo me equivoqué  y puse los 4 2n5401 , espero corrijas eso,  también  antes de hacer la transferencia corrige un poco las pistas del circuito  que me quedaron muy pegadas ,  usa un programa como Paint y separarlas un poquito, porque a la hora del planchado quedan muy pegadas y puede hacer corto , skyfall, me he quedado sorprendido con este circuito lo he trabajado hasta con 80 Volts positivos y 80 Volts negativos  y no he tenido problemas,

Me quedé sorprendido cuando medí el offset del amplificador, tengo 1 Volt continuo en la salida y me calienta los transistores pnp mas que los npn. Ésta prueba la hice sin señal de audio , trabaja así bien , no entiendo que es lo que pasa , párece que tan bien depende del transistor Darlington  que use para el bias, yo usé el fn1016 y también depende de la cantidad de transistores que use, el problema del calentamiento de los transistores  pnp sin señal de audio lo resolví colocándole un condensador de 15000 microfaradios por 100 Volts en la salida de audio y santo remedio , les repito , así  sin condensador trabaja bien, nunca he tenido problema pero no me no parece normal ese offset tal alto de 1 Voltio en la salida.


----------



## SADDAM

josco dijo:


> estos datos los saque de un stk 0050 pirata. le quite los transistores dañados y le puse transistores cableados. funciono bien.


Amigo y en los diodos de la corriente de reposo cual me recomendarian 1n4001 o algún otro como 1n4148? Gracias.


----------



## josco

1n4148


----------



## tecnicdeso

Crear una configuracion darlington para sustituir un STK040, que fue muy utilizado a finales de los 70, es algo que haciamos  desde tiempos inmemoriales.

Les aconsejo sustituir esos integrados por otros integrados mas modernos y encapsulados en TO220, estilo el tda 2030.

Otra opción es comprar una PCB de china con un amplificador de unos 50W, que apenas tienen costo, y cablearla dentro del amplificador.

Y la opción mas inteligente, es tirar a la basura cualquier amplificador que no sea de transistores.  Cualquier entendido sabe que esos amplificadores con Hibridos en su interior no sirven para nada.

Hay miles de amplificadores que con el costo de la reparacion que vais a hacer, os funcionarán mil veces mejor.


----------



## DJ T3

tecnicdeso dijo:


> Cualquier entendido sabe que esos amplificadores con Hibridos en su interior no sirven para nada.


No estoy de acuerdo, siempre y cuando se use responsablemente, pero como muchos arman lo facil y le dan "rosca" a mas no poder, entonces es cuando te desilusionan...

En mi caso tengo un STK4142II y un equipito con STK4192 (creo), y frente a un TDA1552q, estan muy por encima (cuestiones de gusto, quizas), pero nunca por sobre uno discreto ..



tecnicdeso dijo:


> es tirar a la basura cualquier amplificador que no sea de transistores


Seria lo ideal algo discreto. En tanto mantenimiento, como fiabilidad, entre otros, lo malo son los componentes que venden, que ya es otro tema...


----------



## SKYFALL

tecnicdeso dijo:


> Crear una configuracion darlington para sustituir un STK040, que fue muy utilizado a finales de los 70, es algo que haciamos  desde tiempos inmemoriales.
> 
> Les aconsejo sustituir esos integrados por otros integrados mas modernos y encapsulados en TO220, estilo el tda 2030.
> 
> Otra opción es comprar una PCB de china con un amplificador de unos 50W, que apenas tienen costo, y cablearla dentro del amplificador.
> 
> Y la opción mas inteligente, es tirar a la basura cualquier amplificador que no sea de transistores.  Cualquier entendido sabe que esos amplificadores con Hibridos en su interior no sirven para nada.
> 
> Hay miles de amplificadores que con el costo de la reparacion que vais a hacer, os funcionarán mil veces mejor.


No pues entonces apague y vámonos, según tu comentario llevamos mas de 10 años de tiempo perdido, botando corriente en este post que no sirve para nada...

Que nos aconsejas? Pasar la lamparita de MIB por toda la humanidad pretendiendo borrar todo rastro de cualquier STK, concluir este hilo y empezar a reemplazar híbridos de potencia por tarjetitas chinas con copias baratas de TDA asiáticos??

Has visto alguna vez un integrado STK de estos en su interior??? Que creés que hay ahí? Transistores e integrados, resistencias, capacitores. 

Cualquier entendido, sabe que tanto una cosa como la otra funciona, en la medida de sus capacidades, que tú tengas satanizados a los STK porque no es la primera vez que veo que se quejan de ellos, es algo diferente.

Respeto tu posición frente a los amplificadores discretos, me fascinan y en general me apasiona todo tipo de amplificador, por la variedad de topologías existentes.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si bien lo puse ayer cómo respuesta para la reparación de un Aiwa , éste sería el lugar mas indicado . . .  espero no me moderen por tema duplicado  









						Skema dan Layout PCB Amplifier STK4172
					

Skema, daftar komponen dan Layout PCB Stereo Amplifier dengan IC STK4172II




					www.gurukatro.com


----------



## JesusRC

polarizado dijo:


> Hola a todos, saludos desde Canarias, España. Aunque estudié en su día electrónica no he ejercido casi nada y por tanto me considero solo un aficionado. Me he leído todo el hilo ya que tengo un equipo con modulo STK para reparar y tengo varias dudas. El amplificador es un Technics SU-300  que llevaba un STK 4141 II (25 + 25w, 26-0-26 v). Se estropeó en su día quemándome de paso un altavoz relativamente caro . Lo deje apartado por si un día lo reparaba. Pensé que cambiando el módulo estaría solucionado y hace poco mande a pedir uno por ebay.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 265669


Curioso. A mi me pasó lo mismo con un stk4141V monté un amplificador con un esquema de una web india (básicamente es el mismo circuito que aparece en la hoja de datos del stk), y estuvo funcionando muy bien durante un tiempo. De hecho, me gustaba mucho como sonaba. De repente un día empezó a hacer un ruido raro un altavoz y se quemó. Evidentemente había algún corto en algún sitio, porque el transformador se calentaba mucho . 

Como no daba con el asunto y era relativamente simple, lo desmoté y comprobé cada componente. Estaban bien. pensando que la placa (pcb) tenía algún problema, la hice de nuevo, lo monté y o mismo (la diferencia es que esta vez para no arruinar otro altavoz puse una reistencia de dicipación de 4Ohms) .
Al final lo he dejado por imposible y lo tengo aparcado hasta otro momento. ¿Tú llegaste a saber cual era el problema?


SKYFALL dijo:


> No pues entonces apague y vámonos, según tu comentario llevamos mas de 10 años de tiempo perdido, botando corriente en este post que no sirve para nada...
> 
> Que nos aconsejas? Pasar la lamparita de MIB por toda la humanidad pretendiendo borrar todo rastro de cualquier STK, concluir este hilo y empezar a reemplazar híbridos de potencia por tarjetitas chinas con copias baratas de TDA asiáticos??
> 
> Has visto alguna vez un integrado STK de estos en su interior??? Que creés que hay ahí? Transistores e integrados, resistencias, capacitores.
> 
> Cualquier entendido, sabe que tanto una cosa como la otra funciona, en la medida de sus capacidades, que tú tengas satanizados a los STK porque no es la primera vez que veo que se quejan de ellos, es algo diferente.
> 
> Respeto tu posición frente a los amplificadores discretos, me fascinan y en general me apasiona todo tipo de amplificador, por la variedad de topologías existentes.


Yo no pretendo entender más que nadie (y menos aún que vosotros), pero he visto algunos amplificadores muy prestigiosos de marcas como Kenwood, Sony o Technics y me sorprendió que en su interior vivía un stk...


----------



## SKYFALL

JesusRC dijo:


> Curioso. A mi me pasó lo mismo con un stk4141V monté un amplificador con un esquema de una web india (básicamente es el mismo circuito que aparece en la hoja de datos del stk), y estuvo funcionando muy bien durante un tiempo. De hecho, me gustaba mucho como sonaba. De repente un día empezó a hacer un ruido raro un altavoz y se quemó. Evidentemente había algún corto en algún sitio, porque el transformador se calentaba mucho .
> 
> Como no daba con el asunto y era relativamente simple, lo desmoté y comprobé cada componente. Estaban bien. pensando que la placa (pcb) tenía algún problema, la hice de nuevo, lo monté y o mismo (la diferencia es que esta vez para no arruinar otro altavoz puse una reistencia de dicipación de 4Ohms) .
> Al final lo he dejado por imposible y lo tengo aparcado hasta otro momento. ¿Tú llegaste a saber cual era el problema?
> 
> Yo no pretendo entender más que nadie (y menos aún que vosotros), pero he visto algunos amplificadores muy prestigiosos de marcas como Kenwood, Sony o Technics y me sorprendió que en su interior vivía un stk...


Gracias por tú apreciación, para darte una idea bastante básica acerca de estos componentes... Existen altavoces de marca muy reconocida del tipo monitor para estudio, que en su interior utilizan amplificadores de potencia, basados en STK.

Son confiables, lastima que ya no los fabrican más.


----------



## Zet@

Buenas tardes! El STK4048 es muy bueno, suena muy bien. Arme 2 amplificadores con estos y en ambos casos no parecian originales, ya que la impresion de los integrados parece de lo mas simple o chino barato, se borra facilmente. Preo ya tengo estos hace mas 5 años y siguen funcionando. Los hice montando el circuito que aparece en el datasheet. Funciona al 100%, aunque no se recomienda usarlo con 4 ohm a menos que utilices menos tension. Yo use 50 voltios simétricos y un gran disipador. Asi los pude usar con 4 ohm y sonaba espectacular al igual que usando 8 ohm. Usar protector de parlantes para proteccion.
Tratar de conseguir stk de calidad, originales o de buen proceder. Probar el funcionamiento empezando con bajas tensiones, unos 35 voltios simétricos  si todo funciona va bien subir la tension hasta los 50 voltios si es que usas 4 ohm de carga, si usas 8 ohm, puedes usar hasta 60 voltios. Medir tension en la salida antes de conectar el parlante por proteccion.


----------



## Flow konciencia

Saludos tengo una duda ¿Cual es la diferencia entre ic STK4050V y el STK4050XI? hay una diferencia en distorsión. pero he buscado en la hoja de datos y no hay diferencia en ambos circuitos internos, que podria estar pasando?.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Quizás lleven distinto circuito externo.
Quizás esté dañado.
Quizás sea una falsificación.


----------



## Flow konciencia

Hola DOSMETROS vi la hoja de datos de ambos ic que me falto mostrar


----------



## DOSMETROS

Parece que son idénticos , y si bien por manual tienen una diferencia en la distorsión armónica . . .  no es notable para oídos humanos.

STK4050XI
Total harmonic distortion THD PO = 1.0 W, f = 1 kHz *0.008* %

STK4050V
Total harmonic distortion THD PO = 1.0 W, f = 1 kHz *0.08* %

Lo mas probable es que los armen y los midan , menos de tanto : *XI* , mas de tanto : *V*

La distorsión debería medirse probando ambos integrados en la misma placa.


----------



## el prinsipe

También tengo esa duda con eso integrados , porque la diferencia entre el stk4048xl y el 4048 v, es el circuito interno y también varía la distorsión armónica , pero no entiendo porque aquí los dos circuitos internos son iguales y tienen diferentes distorsiones armónicas.

Será que la difencia la hacen los transistores de salida que usan ? Porque me ha pasado que dependiendo del transistor que use tanto en los driver como en la etapa de salida , me varía la calidad del sonido.


----------



## el prinsipe

Hola, estoy contento, por fin prove la tarjeta del stk4050 , todo en un solo circuito con un voltaje 95 positivo y 95 negativo, ojo, para usar más de 6 transistores en la etapa de salida tiene que usar de driver transistores que aguanten buena corriente, yo recomiendo el c5200 , A1943 y también en la etapa de salida, son buenos.


----------



## el prinsipe

Esto es lo que prometí, el STK4050V con todo integrado en pcb.


----------



## DJ T3

Llegaste a medir consumo y potencia?

Y hasta dónde lo exigiste?


----------



## el prinsipe

Le metí 14 transitores por canal y funciona bien , 95 V posivos,  95  V negativos  a 4 Ohms , no he medido el consumo , pero  trabaja bien, si quieres mejor rendimiento usar fuente conmutada de 95 V positivos y 95 V negativos, para trabajar a 2 Ohms usar 20 por canal  y recomiendo usa el transitor A1943 y c5200  de driver y para la  salida 2sc3858 , ojo todo tienen que ser  original si no adiós.

Ojo , para esta tarjeta el 2sc3858 no lo usen, porque no me había dado cuenta del encapsulado, usen  el 5200 , si ustedes quieren modificar la etapa de salida para usar el 3858 también lo pueden hacer y funciona perfectamente , recomiendo este amplificador , armelo y me comentan , también sirve e 13009.


----------



## DISCOV

Stk 4044 , abrir en Eagle file- open - board, seleccionar el archivo .brd 
Para ver el valor de cada componente, dar clic derecho en cada componente y clic en value.


----------



## DISCOV

Pdf stk4044 y archivo .brd


----------



## DISCOV

Compañeros del foro subo la corrección del circuito , ya que los transistores c945 y 2sc5200 estaban al revés , subo el diagrama original diseñado en una hoja. Muestro el circuito en pcb que fue probado, saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Que habría que eliminar del mensaje #724 ?


----------



## DISCOV

Este diagrama parece ser idéntico al circuito interno del stk 412-150 solo que en la etapa de potencia utiliza darlington .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hace unos meses encontré un canal de YouTube con un tío que hace "reparaciones" de STKs tal como tratamos en este hilo.


			https://youtube.com/@Reparandodetodo
		

El par de arreglos que ví utiliza los Tip41 y Tip42 pero tal vez hayan otros casos.
Los videos son muy largos para mi gusto y el tío es bastante monocorde para hablar, pero mas o menos "muestra" como hacer las reparaciones y probar los equipos.
No es la gran cosa pero aplica lo de este tema....


----------



## DISCOV

También hay un canal :AUDIO VINTAGE HIFI SOLUCIONES donde cambian los transistores de potencia de los stk .


----------

